#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Буддийские форумы >  > > >  >  > Тибетский буддизм >  > > >  >  > Тибетский буддизм - общий >  > > >  >  >  Е.С. Далай-лама: Нельзя причислять бон к школам буддизма

## Цхултрим Тращи

> Поскольку достоверно известно, что в Индии буддизм не находился под влиянием Бона, можно с уверенностью сделать вывод, что те черты учения этой школы, которые можно обнаружить и в буддизме, сформировались под влиянием последнего, а не наоборот. Но если мы взглянем на набор изначальных учений, составляющих саму основу доктрины в школе Бон, то увидим, что эта школа сильно отличается от буддизма. Поэтому в строгом смысле мы не можем причислять её к школам буддизма.


Источник: Махамудра традиции гелуг-кагью: Основной путь победоносных. Светильник дальнейшего прояснения / Первый Панчен-лама Лобсанг Чокьи Гьялцен. Лекции по махамудре / Тензин Гьяцо Далай-лама XIV пер. с тибет. Я. Комаровского, А. Берзина; пер. с англ. С. Хоса, стр. 265

----------

Aion (28.12.2015), Joy (28.12.2015), Lanky (01.01.2016), Tong Po (29.12.2015), Vidyadhara (29.12.2015), Гошка (28.12.2015), Дондог (14.07.2016), Дубинин (28.12.2015), Пема Ванчук (30.12.2015), Чагна Дордже (28.12.2015)

----------


## Надточий

Ну да... Как говорил великий Владимир: "мухи отдельно - котлеты отдельно".

----------


## Nirdosh Yogino

А кто-то причисляет?

----------

Владимир Николаевич (28.12.2015)

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

Просто в своё время на форуме были горячие споры о том, что мол Е.С. Далай-лама признаёт бон буддийской школой, и основным аргументом была фотография Е.С. Далай-ламы в бонской шапке. Поэтому я весьма обрадовался, когда нашлась цитата, где Е.С. недвусмысленно говорит, что _бон не относится к буддийским школам_, несмотря на то, что бонпо заимствовали и практикуют буддийские практики, в чём он впрочем ничего плохого не видит.

----------

Aion (28.12.2015), Dorje Dugarov (02.01.2016), Нико (28.12.2015)

----------


## Чагна Дордже

В комментарии Кхенпо Картара Ринпоче на "Горную Дхарму" Карма Чагме Ринпоче даже есть упоминание откуда у бон по есть средства для достижения просветления. Он там пишет, что это было искусным средством Гуру Ринпоче, который сокрыл терма Тантраяны под видом терма Бон по.




> In Tibet, the Bon religious beliefs are similar to the non-Buddhist beliefs, and like the Brahmins, they practice the ten virtuous actions. The Tibetan king, Trisong Deutsen, requested the great scholar Vairochana to bring Buddhism to Tibet. The king was very supportive of this authentic Buddhism; however, since the majority of the ministers were practitioners of Bon, it was clear to the king that if he proclaimed that Bon should not be practiced, his life would be in danger. King Trisong Deutsen used skillful means by maintaining the name Bon and changing the practice to the essence of Buddhist practice. The ministers were quite content that they still had their Bon religion.
> 
> During this period Guru Padmasambhava hid many teachings, which we call termas, and labeled them Bon, although they actually contained teachings for Tantrayana practice. Later the Bon practitioners discovered these termas labeled Bon and they followed the instructions that were actually for Tantrayana practice. Many attained enlightenment, and because of this they claimed that Bon practices lead to enlightenment, whereas in reality the practices were Tantrayana. Guru Rinpoche used skillful means in naming the terma Bon.

----------

Aion (28.12.2015), Dorje Dugarov (02.01.2016), Kit (06.01.2016), Владимир Николаевич (28.12.2015), Дубинин (28.12.2015)

----------


## Шавырин

> Источник: Махамудра традиции гелуг-кагью: Основной путь победоносных. Светильник дальнейшего прояснения / Первый Панчен-лама Лобсанг Чокьи Гьялцен. Лекции по махамудре / Тензин Гьяцо Далай-лама XIV пер. с тибет. Я. Комаровского, А. Берзина; пер. с англ. С. Хоса, стр. 265


 Есть возможность это на " цифре " передать ?

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> Есть возможность это на " цифре " передать ?


Нет, к сожалению.

----------

Шавырин (28.12.2015)

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

А в чем принципиальное различие? Я где-то читал, что оно--в наличии пустоты пустоты у буддистов.

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> А в чем принципиальное различие? Я где-то читал, что оно--в наличии пустоты пустоты у буддистов.


Возможно в Прибежище ?

----------


## Vidyadhara

Вы так не пугайте. Я уже было подумал, что Далай Лама на форуме зарегистрировался  :Smilie:

----------

Дондог (14.07.2016), Нико (29.12.2015)

----------


## Нико

> Вы так не пугайте. Я уже было подумал, что Далай Лама на форуме зарегистрировался


А было бы неплохо, чо.... :Smilie:

----------

Dorje Dugarov (02.01.2016), Vidyadhara (29.12.2015), Дондог (14.07.2016)

----------


## Пема Ванчук

Вообще-то кое-где причисляют. У нас, в Беларуси, официально зарегистрировали "буддистскую общину традиции Бон".
А еще при поступлении в аспирантуру по востоковедению БГУ в перечне вопросов есть некая "философия Ваджраяны". 

Так что наша страна- родина "буддистского Бон" и "философии Ваджраяны". Ждем паломников и учеников из Индии и Тибета :Smilie:

----------

Dorje Dugarov (02.01.2016), Владимир Николаевич (30.12.2015), Цхултрим Тращи (30.12.2015)

----------


## Таб Шераб

"Обычно говорят, что в Тибете присутствуют четыре духовные традиции: ньингма, кагью, сакья и гелуг, причем гелуг является наследницей более ранней традиции кадам, появившись в результате ее реформирования последней. Однако когда в декабре 1988 года Его Святейшество Далай-лама созвал в индийском городе Сарнатхе конференцию тулку (лам-перерожденцев) разных традиций, он подчеркнул, что важно включать в число тибетских традиций и добуддийскую традицию бон, говоря, таким образом, о пяти тибетских традициях. Он разъяснил, что не так важно, считаем мы бон буддийской традицией или нет. Та форма бон, что развивалась начиная с XI века нашей эры, имеет достаточно общего с четырьмя буддийскими традициями Тибета, чтобы рассматривать все пять традиций как некую общность."
http://www.berzinarchives.com/web/ru...dhism_bon.html

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> "Обычно говорят, что в Тибете присутствуют четыре духовные традиции: ньингма, кагью, сакья и гелуг, причем гелуг является наследницей более ранней традиции кадам, появившись в результате ее реформирования последней. Однако когда в декабре 1988 года Его Святейшество Далай-лама созвал в индийском городе Сарнатхе конференцию тулку (лам-перерожденцев) разных традиций, он подчеркнул, что важно включать в число тибетских традиций и добуддийскую традицию бон, говоря, таким образом, о пяти тибетских традициях. Он разъяснил, что не так важно, считаем мы бон буддийской традицией или нет. Та форма бон, что развивалась начиная с XI века нашей эры, имеет достаточно общего с четырьмя буддийскими традициями Тибета, чтобы рассматривать все пять традиций как некую общность."
> http://www.berzinarchives.com/web/ru...dhism_bon.html


Да, именно о пяти _тибетских_ традициях, а не _буддийских_. Важно включать бон, когда мы говорим о тибетской культуре. То, что бон — это одна из духовных традиций Тибета никто не спорит. Но это не значит, что можно или нужно включать его в буддийское учение, и что буддистам можно или нужно получать и практиковать бонские практики. Никто из традиционных тибетских учителей и не включает. Хотя в буддийской истории встречались такие учителя, которые имели и буддийские, и бонские линии передачи, но даже это не привело к включению всей бонской традиции в буддийскую, хотя даже какие-то адаптации имели место.

Даже Намкай Норбу Ринпоче, у которого мама была бонпо, и учитель которого вроде бы имел линию передачи от бонского учителя Шардза Таши Гьялцена, и который изучил историю бона вдоль и поперёк, и то передаёт ученикам только буддийские учения, хотя у него казалось бы все предпосылки есть, чтобы бон куда-то там включить.

----------

Владимир Николаевич (30.12.2015), Дондог (14.07.2016), Таб Шераб (30.12.2015)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Даже Намкай Норбу Ринпоче, у которого мама была бонпо, и учитель которого вроде бы имел линию передачи от бонского учителя Шардза Таши Гьялцена, и который изучил историю бона вдоль и поперёк, и то передаёт ученикам только буддийские учения, хотя у него казалось бы все предпосылки есть, чтобы бон куда-то там включить.


Вопрос в том, что считать "боном". ННР, "который изучил историю бона вдоль и поперёк", часто говорит, что следует различать изначальный бон как вариант передачи учений Уддияны, и шаманские практики добуддийского Тибета, которые тоже называют боном.

А в линиях передачи дзогчена, идущих от Самантабхадры через Прахеваджру и Манджушримитру Будда Шакьямуни, кстати, вообще не указывается. На таком основании вполне можно решить, что это тоже не буддизм, и изгнать из нашей песочницы с этого форума. ))))

----------

Дондог (14.07.2016)

----------


## Таб Шераб

> А в линиях передачи дзогчена, идущих от Самантабхадры через Прахеваджру и Манджушримитру Будда Шакьямуни, кстати, вообще не указывается.


 В линиях Ваджраяны, идущих от Ваджрадхары, Будда Шакьямуни тоже отсутствует.

----------

Дондог (14.07.2016), Сергей Хос (30.12.2015)

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> Вопрос в том, что считать "боном".


ННР (равно как и другие буддийские учителя) не передаёт даже супер-кошерный юнгдрунг-бон.




> А в линиях передачи дзогчена, идущих от Самантабхадры через Прахеваджру и Манджушримитру Будда Шакьямуни, кстати, вообще не указывается. На таком основании вполне можно решить, что это тоже не буддизм, и изгнать из нашей песочницы с этого форума. ))))


В линии передачи буддийского Дзогчена есть множество буддийских монахов, а бонских практически нет (хотя Адзом Другпа, говорят, был одновременно бонским ламой). Поэтому даже если дзогчен в варианте от Гараба Дордже это на самом деле эзотерическая традиция древних таджиков, тем не менее, она была воспринята именно буддийскими учителями и может на этом основании считаться буддийской. А вот юнгдрунг бон, и тем более прочий непонятный бон, не был воспринят буддийскими учителями и не передавался ими наряду с буддийскими учениями.

----------

Дондог (14.07.2016), Сергей Хос (30.12.2015)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> ННР (равно как и другие буддийские учителя) не передаёт даже супер-кошерный юнгдрунг-бон.


И тем не менее говорит о едином истоке.




> В линии передачи буддийского Дзогчена есть множество буддийских монахов, а бонских практически нет


Интересно, какие у них для этого основания. Возможно, преимущественно общественно-политические. Пабонка вот, к примеру, говорит: "К бону даже близко не подходите". ))))
Поймите меня правильно - я сам на практическом уровне не особо интересуюсь боном и учения никогда не посещал. Но мне лично было бы интересно, если бы на форуме была площадка для обсуждения этих смежных вопросов. Впрочем, не обязательно.

----------

Дондог (14.07.2016)

----------


## Нико

> В линиях Ваджраяны, идущих от Ваджрадхары, Будда Шакьямуни тоже отсутствует.


А почему это в нгондро лонгчен ньингтиг в линии есть Будда Шакьямуни?

----------

Dorje Dugarov (02.01.2016), Дондог (14.07.2016)

----------


## Таб Шераб

> А почему это в нгондро лонгчен ньингтиг в линии есть Будда Шакьямуни?


А он там есть в линии передачи?)))

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> А почему это в нгондро лонгчен ньингтиг в линии есть Будда Шакьямуни?


Нет там Будды Шакьямуни, Нико, что-то Вы напутали.

----------


## Нико

Ну вот:



ПРЕДВАРИТЕЛЬНЫЕ ПРАКТИКИ НГОНДРО

Традиции ньингма Лонгчен Ньингтиг

Часть  первая: Молитвы 

1. Будде Шакьямуни

Тхаб кхе тхуг дже шакье риг су тхрунг
Тебе, знающему метод (освобождения живых существ), сострадательному, рождённому в клане шакьев,

Щен кьи ми тхуб дю кьи пунг джом па 
Неуязвимому для других, побеждающему все демонические силы,

Сер кьи лхюн по та бур джи пеи ку
Чьё тело сияет, как золотистая гора Сумеру,

Ша кье гьел по кхьё ла чхаг цхел ло
Царю шакьев поклоняюсь! 


ТАДЬЯТХА ОМ МУНИ МУНИ МАХА МУНАЕ СОХА 

(Мантра Будды Шакьямуни, повтори много раз)

----------


## Таб Шераб

И где из этого следует что Будда Шакьямуни в линии передачи?
Он часть прибежища - Будда, Дхарма, Сангха.

----------


## Нико

> И где из этого следует что Будда Шакьямуни в линии передачи?
> Он часть прибежища - Будда, Дхарма, Сангха.


Где следует? Если бы он не был в линии передачи, обошлись бы Ваджрадхарой или Самантабхадрой.

----------


## Таб Шераб

> Где следует? Если бы он не был в линии передачи, обошлись бы Ваджрадхарой или Самантабхадрой.


Там и есть Самантабхадра, Ваджрасаттва, Гараб Дордже...

----------


## Нико

> Там и есть Самантабхадра, Ваджрасаттва, Гараб Дордже...


И БШ есть, главное.

----------


## Таб Шераб

> И БШ есть, главное.


Где же он там спрятался?)))

----------


## Нико

> Где же он там спрятался?)))


Вам цитата ничего не показала? В ньингма говорят, что эта традиция исходит от БШ. Если Вам другие учителя другое говорили, я не виновата.

----------

Дондог (14.07.2016)

----------


## Таб Шераб

> Вам цитата ничего не показала? В ньингма говорят, что эта традиция исходит от БШ. Если Вам другие учителя другое говорили, я не виновата.


Гараб Дордже считается проявлением Будды Шакьямуни, возможно это имелось ввиду?
Но в самой Линии передачи БШ нет.

----------

Дондог (14.07.2016)

----------


## Пема Ванчук

> Вопрос в том, что считать "боном". ННР, "который изучил историю бона вдоль и поперёк", часто говорит, что следует различать изначальный бон как вариант передачи учений Уддияны, и шаманские практики добуддийского Тибета, которые тоже называют боном.
> 
> А в линиях передачи дзогчена, идущих от Самантабхадры через Прахеваджру и Манджушримитру Будда Шакьямуни, кстати, вообще не указывается. На таком основании вполне можно решить, что это тоже не буддизм, и изгнать из нашей песочницы с этого форума. ))))


Насчет истории термина "бон" применительно к небуддийским учениям Тибета попадалась старая, но интересная статья Ван Шайка в этом журнале http://www.digitalhimalaya.com/colle...ournals/jiabr/

----------

Дондог (14.07.2016), Сергей Хос (30.12.2015), Цхултрим Тращи (31.12.2015)

----------


## Нико

> Гараб Дордже считается проявлением Будды Шакьямуни, возможно это имелось ввиду?
> Но в самой Линии передачи БШ нет.


Не, БШ считается проявлением Самантабхары вроде. )

----------

Дондог (14.07.2016)

----------


## Таб Шераб

> Не, БШ считается проявлением Самантабхары вроде. )


"Коренная линия передачи:
Самантабхадра - Дхармакая
Ваджрасаттва - Самбхогакая
Гараб Дордже - Нирманакая
Манжушримитра
Шри Сингха
Вималамитра
Джнянасутра
Падмасамбхава
Еше Цогьял
Трисонг Децен
Лонгченпа
Джигме Лингпа"

Будда Шакьямуни тоже нирманакая.

----------

Владимир Николаевич (30.12.2015)

----------


## Шенпен

> Не, БШ считается проявлением Самантабхары вроде. )


Сейчас таким макаром , мы опять к Ади Будде вернёмся.

----------


## Шенпен

> "Коренная линия передачи:
> Самантабхадра - Дхармакая
> Ваджрасаттва - Самбхогакая
> Гараб Дордже - Нирманакая
> Манжушримитра
> Шри Сингха
> Вималамитра
> Джнянасутра
> Падмасамбхава
> ...


Миларепа , в одной из своих песен так и говорит.
Только Самбогакайя у него - Ваджрадхара.
По-позже может цитату запощу.
Ну это Кагъю.

----------

Владимир Николаевич (30.12.2015)

----------


## Таб Шераб

> Миларепа , в одной из своих песен так и говорит.
> Только Самбогакайя у него - Ваджрадхара.
> По-позже может цитату запощу.
> Ну это Кагъю.


В линии передачи Кагью тоже нет Шакьямуни)

----------


## Шенпен

> В линии передачи Кагью тоже нет Шакьямуни)


Я не говорил ,что есть.

----------


## Шенпен

> Я не говорил ,что есть.


Вообще-то поправлюсь. 
Просто в той самой песне Миларепа как-раз поёт про то, что у него в линии передачи присутствуют 
Самантабхадра , Ваджрадхара и Гаутама Будда.
Но что там конкретно(какая линия пердачи чего)  - это надо копать.

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

> А в линиях передачи дзогчена, идущих от Самантабхадры через Прахеваджру и Манджушримитру Будда Шакьямуни, кстати, вообще не указывается. На таком основании вполне можно решить, что это тоже не буддизм, и изгнать из нашей песочницы с этого форума. ))))


Достаточным основанием являются уже такие перлы:
Человек любой религиозной или социальной принадлежности, который практикует Дзогчен, — есть дзогченпа, что не обязывает его изменить свою принадлежность и становиться последователем Дзогчена. 
Если мы изучим биографии Высших Держателей Знания Дзогчен, мы сможем констатировать, что в самом начале они следовали буддийскому учению и стали учеными. Но впоследствии в поисках глубокого смысла истинного существования они пришли к учению самоосвобождения...

----------


## Амир

> В линии передачи Кагью тоже нет Шакьямуни)


"Линия передачи" всегда что то передаёт от просветлённых существ тем, кто получает такую передачу. "Линия передачи" служит что бы сохранить чистоту передачи и удостоверить её подлинность и это вовсе не означает, что когда "линия передачи" не отслеживается, то и передавать нечего. Знания, которые давал Будда Шакъямуни  в виде сутры ценны сами по себе, но он ведь их давал уже будучи Буддой и, конечно, получавшие от него это знание так же могли получить и прямую передачу "состояния Будды" просто за счёт своей веры и преданности. Кстати такие случаи описываются, если память не изменяет, то царь Индрабодхи просветлел после одной лишь сущностной проповеди Будды, который дал ему её по его просьбе, чем это не прямое введение в знание "состояния Будды"? . Так же есть сутры на которые Будда наложил благословение (чем не передача), например сутра "Беспредельной жизни и мудрости".  Одарённые ученики могли передать это в чистоте своим ученикам, так что ЛЮБОЙ буддист не зависимо от традиции сталкивается с множеством линий передач, идущих от Будды Шакъямуни.

----------

Владимир Николаевич (30.12.2015), Дондог (14.07.2016)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Где следует? Если бы он не был в линии передачи, обошлись бы Ваджрадхарой или Самантабхадрой.


Возможно, дело в том еще, что в нендро даются также общие учения причинного уровня, начиная с четырех помышлений и включая законы кармы, очищение, мандалу и так далее - в этой линии Будда Шакьямуни, конечно, присутствует. Но это не специфично для дзогчена. А когда речь собственно о дзогченовской передаче, учениях "за пределами причин и следствий", там лиия - Кунсанг, Дорсем, Гараб, Ширисингх, Пемакара, царь и подданные и так далее. Будда Шакьямуни как таковой в этой линии не упоминается.
Это мое предположение.

----------

Владимир Николаевич (30.12.2015), Дондог (14.07.2016)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Достаточным основанием являются уже такие перлы:


Я не сомневаюсь, что вы понимаете буддизм лучше, чем какой-то малообразованный тибетец, с его тремя классами церковно-приходского училища при монастыре.

----------

Дондог (14.07.2016)

----------


## Нико

> Возможно, дело в том еще, что в нендро даются также общие учения причинного уровня, начиная с четырех помышлений и включая законы кармы, очищение, мандалу и так далее - в этой линии Будда Шакьямуни, конечно, присутствует. Но это не специфично для дзогчена. А когда речь собственно о дзогченовской передаче, учениях "за пределами причин и следствий", там лиия - Кунсанг, Дорсем, Гараб, Ширисингх, Пемакара, царь и подданные и так далее. Будда Шакьямуни как таковой в этой линии не упоминается.
> Это мое предположение.


Ну да ну да. Нгондо лонгчен ньингтиг по какому тексту дается? Правильно, по одному из терма Гуру Ринпоче. Тогда можно прийти к вводу и о том, что Будда Шакьямуни туда "случайно" каким-то боком затесался....)))

----------


## Росиник

А в чем, собственно, проблема?
Разве когда говорят "Будда" - обязательно подразумевается Гаутама Шакьямуни?

----------


## Нико

> А в чем, собственно, проблема?
> Разве когда говорят "Будда" - обязательно подразумевается Гаутама Шакьямуни?


Обычно если с большой буквы - да.

----------


## Росиник

> Обычно если с большой буквы - да.


 а слово "буддизм" пишется с маленькой.
 буддизм - может быть учением исходящее только непременно от Будды Гаутамы Шакьямуни?

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Ну да ну да. Нгондо лонгчен ньингтиг по какому тексту дается? Правильно, по одному из терма Гуру Ринпоче. Тогда можно прийти к вводу и о том, что Будда Шакьямуни туда "случайно" каким-то боком затесался....)))


Насколько я помню, специфическая разметка терма там начинается с прибежища, весь предшествующий довесок, относящийся к "четырем мыслям" - это не терма. Но суть даже не в этом. Терма - далеко не обязательно дзогчен, там и махайоговские тантры есть, и медицина и много чего еще.

----------


## Шенпен

Вот что Миларепа вкратце рассказал о своей линии передачи девушке Бардарбом:



> – Значит, ты – знаменитый йогин Миларепа? Одна лишь встреча с тобой – накопление огромной заслуги. Если б ты был так добр, чтобы рассказать нам о своей линии преемственности, это воодушевило бы нас, а также и других твоих учеников. Это непременно изменит наши сердца. Итак, прошу, не откажи мне.
> Миларепа подумал: «Это одаренная женщина, она станет моей хорошей ученицей». И запел:
> 
> _Вездесущая Дхармакайя – Будда Самантабхадра,_
> _Величественная Самбхогакайя – Будда Ваджрадхара,_
> _Избавитель живых существ, Нирманакайя –_
> _Гаутама Будда._
> _Можно найти поучения всех трех Будд в моей линии._
> _Такова линия стоящего перед тобою йога._
> _Доверишься ли ты ей?_

----------

Владимир Николаевич (31.12.2015), Дондог (14.07.2016)

----------


## Нико

> Насколько я помню, специфическая разметка терма там начинается с прибежища, весь предшествующий довесок, относящийся к "четырем мыслям" - это не терма. Но суть даже не в этом. Терма - далеко не обязательно дзогчен, там и махайоговские тантры есть, и медицина и много чего еще.


Ну да, не обязательно к терма относится. Однак мне кажули термапинский текст, его комментировали и переводили. теперь он что, "вдруг стал неаутентичным", аки БШ там кому-то "помешал))). Шакалица (шакалиха) скалит клыки. :Mad:

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> Где следует? Если бы он не был в линии передачи, обошлись бы Ваджрадхарой или Самантабхадрой.


Это не молитва линии преемственности, а просто молитва к Будде Шакьямуни.

Молитва линии преемственности начинается с ཨེ་མ་ཧོ། རྒྱ་ཆད་ཕྱོགས་ལྷུང་བྲལ་བའི་ཞིང་ཁམས་ནས༔ དང་པོའི་སངས་རྒྱས་ཆོས་སྐུ་ཀུན་ཏུ་བཟང་༔ и далее по тексту. Там не упоминается Будда Шакьямуни.

----------

Владимир Николаевич (31.12.2015), Дондог (14.07.2016), Пема Ванчук (31.12.2015)

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Вот что Миларепа вкратце рассказал о своей линии передачи девушке Бардарбом:


Марпа получал и Учения Махаяны идущие через линию преемственности непосредственно от Будды Шакьямуни.

Также некоторые Учителя говорят, что Ратнамати (Лодрё Ринчен) получил передачу Махамудры от Будды Шакьямуни и передал опыт Сарахе.

----------

Дондог (14.07.2016), Нико (31.12.2015), Шенпен (31.12.2015)

----------


## Нико

> Это не молитва линии преемственности, а просто молитва к Будде Шакьямуни.
> 
> Молитва линии преемственности начинается с ཨེ་མ་ཧོ། རྒྱ་ཆད་ཕྱོགས་ལྷུང་བྲལ་བའི་ཞིང་ཁམས་ནས༔ དང་པོའི་སངས་རྒྱས་ཆོས་སྐུ་ཀུན་ཏུ་བཟང་༔ и далее по тексту. Там не упоминается Будда Шакьямуни.


То, что слышала я (негелугпинское), звучало одинаково: все буддийские учения в этом мире исходят от Будды Шакьямуни.

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> То, что слышала я (негелугпинское), звучало одинаково: все буддийские учения в этом мире исходят от Будды Шакьямуни.


Это не отменяет того, что в линии передачи Лонгчен Ньингтиг не упоминается Будда Шакьямуни, равно как и того, что учения дзогчена исходят от Самантабхадры и Гараба Дордже.

----------


## Росиник

> Это не отменяет того, что в линии передачи Лонгчен Ньингтиг* не упоминается Будда Шакьямуни*, равно как и того, что учения дзогчена исходят от Самантабхадры и Гараба Дордже.


Значит ли это, что Дзогчен - это не буддизм?

----------


## Росиник

> То, что слышала я (негелугпинское), звучало одинаково: все буддийские учения в этом мире исходят от Будды Шакьямуни.


Повторю свой вопрос, который был проигнорирован или не понят.
В этом мире  только один Будда?

----------


## Росиник

Я не очень хорошо разбираюсь в учении Бон. Но как я понял, основателем Бон является Тонпа Шенраб Мивоче. С точки зрения бонпо Шенраб Мивоче является Буддой, то есть пробужденным. 
Тогда напрашивается вопрос - Почему учение Бон не может называться буддизмом?

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> Значит ли это, что Дзогчен - это не буддизм?


Я считаю, что любое учение, которое было принято буддийской традицией и передаётся буддийскими учителями — это буддизм. Даже если в тибетском буддизме встречаются какие-то бонские или иные по происхождению практики, то это всё равно буддийские практики, раз буддийские учителя посчитали, что они не противоречат буддизму и приносят пользу в рамках буддийской практики.




> Я не очень хорошо разбираюсь в учении Бон. Но как я понял, основателем Бон является Тонпа Шенраб Мивоче. С точки зрения бонпо Шенраб Мивоче является Буддой, то есть пробужденным. 
> Тогда напрашивается вопрос - Почему учение Бон не может называться буддизмом?


Учение бон не было принято буддийской традицией и не передаётся буддийскими учителями. Буддисты не принимают прибежище в будде Тонпа Шенрабе.

----------

Владимир Николаевич (31.12.2015), Пема Ванчук (01.01.2016)

----------


## Росиник

> Я считаю, что любое учение, которое было принято буддийской традицией и передаётся буддийскими учителями — это буддизм. Даже если в тибетском буддизме встречаются какие-то бонские или иные по происхождению практики, то это всё равно буддийские практики, раз буддийские учителя посчитали, что они не противоречат буддизму и приносят пользу в рамках буддийской практики.
> 
> 
> 
> Учение бон не было принято буддийской традицией и не передаётся буддийскими учителями. Буддисты не принимают прибежище в будде Тонпа Шенрабе.


Спасибо за подробный ответ.
В общем-то вся суть сводится к тому - что и кто как считает. Из-за этого возникает путаница. Кто-то ведь и тибетский буддизм за буддизм не считает. Мир раздирает дуализм. Кому и кобыла невеста.
Лично мне, если кто-то считает религию Бон буддизмом - да на здоровье! ) Лишь бы это приносило пользу на благо всех существ. Зачем непременно тянуть одеяло на себя или в ту или иную сторону?

Теперь Далай-лама не признает Бон буддизмом, то он раньше как-то непонятно высказывался о Боне, как о пятой основной школе тибетского буддизма:

"Современный Бон содержит в себе монашескую систему, очень похожую на монашескую систему буддистов, а также философию Мадхьямика, полностью сравнимую с другими школами Тибетского Буддизма. Согласно самим ламам Бонпо, основным различием между школами Бон и Будизма является скорее различие не в учении и доктринах, а в линиях передачи, так как Бонпо считают своим основателем Тонпа Шераб, а буддисты — Шакьямуни. На самом деле, обе эти выдающиеся личности — проявления просветления Будды в нашем мире, прозрения, технически известного как Нирманакайя. Его Святейшество Далай Лама признал Бон как пятую школу тибетского буддизма, наряду с Ньингма, Сакья, Кагью и Гелуг, и предоставил место представителям Бон в Совете по Делам Религии в Дхармасале. "
http://www.tibethouse.ru/2007/buddhism-01.htm

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

Это опять журналистские домыслы. Е.С. никогда не говорил «школа буддизма», он говорил только «тибетская традиция». Если есть цитата из Е.С., где он непосредственно говорит, что бон это школа буддизма, давайте её сюда. А до сих пор было только фото в шапке и спекуляции.

Если бон —это буддизм, непонятно, почему Е.С. Дуджом Ринпоче так его критиковал. И почему другие буддийские учителя не рекомендуют буддистам практиковать бон.

Проблема не в том, можно ли практиковать бон бонцам. Они пусть практикуют. А вот буддистам практиковать бон ни к чему.

----------

Пема Ванчук (01.01.2016)

----------


## Tashi_Tsering

> Я не очень хорошо разбираюсь в учении Бон. Но как я понял, основателем Бон является Тонпа Шенраб Мивоче. С точки зрения бонпо Шенраб Мивоче является Буддой, то есть пробужденным. 
> Тогда напрашивается вопрос - Почему учение Бон не может называться буддизмом?


Будда Шакьямуни говорил о 1000 будд нашей кальпы. Также он говорил о том, что до тех пор, пока учение предыдущего будды полностью не исчезнет, новый будда не приходит в мир. Соответственно, если Шенраб Мивоче был буддой и от него до сих пор остались какие-то учения, то будда Шакьямуни не пришел бы в наш мир до полного исчезновения предыдущих учений. 

Кроме того, есть перечень предыдущих будд нашей кальпы, в этом перечне Шенраб не фигурирует.

----------

Владимир Николаевич (31.12.2015), Цхултрим Тращи (31.12.2015), Чагна Дордже (31.12.2015)

----------


## Росиник

> Если есть цитата из Е.С., где он непосредственно говорит, что бон это школа буддизма, давайте её сюда. А до сих пор было только фото в шапке и спекуляции.


Что касается меня, то мне все равно. Мне от осознания того, будизм ли бон, или это не буддизм - ни тепло, ни холодно.





> Если бон —это буддизм, непонятно, почему Е.С. Дуджом Ринпоче так его критиковал. И почему другие буддийские учителя не рекомендуют буддистам практиковать бон.


У Е.С. Дуджома Ринпоче как и у любого человека и учителя могут быть свои взгляды и аргументы. А не говорю, что Дуджом Ринпоче ошибался. Может Дуджом Ринпоче низший бон критиковал, тот, который вредил становлению Буддизма в Тибете, и времен царя Ландармы? Тут ведь тоже надо подробно разбираться, что все-таки имел в виду Дуджом Ринпоче, критикуя бон.




> И почему другие буддийские учителя не рекомендуют буддистам практиковать бон


Вот тут уже не так просто объяснить. Причины могут быть разные - например сектарный подход ("ты туда не ходи - они неправильно учат, ты - сюда ходи", "только наша школа/вера самая правильная, а остальные никуда не годятся..."), борьба за паству, и т.п. 




> А вот буддистам практиковать бон ни к чему.


Это понятно, само собой разумеющееся.
Разве чего-то  нет в буддизме - что нужно искать в бон? Но я также вполне допускаю, что и в учении бон - имеется своя самодостаточность (например в бонском Дзогчене ).

----------


## Нико

> Кому и кобыла невеста.


Кому и бон - буддизм. 



> Лично мне, если кто-то считает религию Бон буддизмом - да на здоровье! ) Лишь бы это приносило пользу на благо всех существ. Зачем непременно тянуть одеяло на себя или в ту или иную сторону?


_Никто не тянет, вопрос в сохранении буддийского Прибежища.
_




> Теперь Далай-лама не признает Бон буддизмом, то он раньше как-то непонятно высказывался о Боне, как о пятой основной школе тибетского буддизма:


Об исконной тибетской традиции, и только. 

А вот люди, которые являются бонцами и преподают в Москве дзогчен, притягивая народ этим заманчивым названием и собирая аж залы (небольшие), вызывают ухмылку.

----------


## Нико

> Что касается меня, то мне все равно. Мне от осознания того, будизм ли бон, или это не буддизм - ни тепло, ни холодно.
> 
> 
> 
> У Е.С. Дуджома Ринпоче как и у любого человека и учителя могут быть свои взгляды и аргументы. А не говорю, что Дуджом Ринпоче ошибался. Может Дуджом Ринпоче низший бон критиковал, тот, который вредил становлению Буддизма в Тибете, и времен царя Ландармы? Тут ведь тоже надо подробно разбираться, что все-таки имел в виду Дуджом Ринпоче, критикуя бон.
> 
> 
> Вот тут уже не так просто объяснить. Причины могут быть разные - например сектарный подход ("ты туда не ходи - они неправильно учат, ты - сюда ходи", "только наша школа/вера самая правильная, а остальные никуда не годятся..."), борьба за паству, и т.п. 
> 
> ...


Все эти Ваши домыслы - от непричастности к традиции. Вам щас мочалку принеси и скажи, что это буддизм - Вы поверите. Уж извините за натурализм.

----------

Вольдемар (31.12.2015)

----------


## Росиник

> Все эти Ваши домыслы - от непричастности к традиции.


Я про свою традицию молчу. Плохо, когда традиция  делается клеткой и дает  зашоренный в рамках своей традиции взгляд. 
Что мне нужно, я уже получил от драгоценных учителей. Другого не ищу, мне достаточно.
Но и другие традиции не хаю. 





> Вам щас мочалку принеси и скажи, что это буддизм - Вы поверите. Уж извините за натурализм.


А чем Ваша вера лучше моей? Какие аргументы, кроме мочалки?  :Smilie: 

Если кто-то считает бон буддизмом - Вам жалко что ли?

----------

Дондог (14.07.2016)

----------


## Росиник

> Кому и бон - буддизм.


Кому-то и тибетский буддизм - не буддизм вовсе. Например тхеравадины не принимают. Кто-то это ламаизмом называет. 
Что делать? Прикажете объявить им "крестовый" поход? )) Кто там что-то принимает или отвергает - до этого мне нет никакого дела.  Я уж как-нибудь это переживу. 
Что поделать? Все люди разные, с разной кармой.  Поэтому - "кому и кобыла невеста"  :Smilie: 





> А вот люди, которые являются бонцами и преподают в Москве дзогчен, притягивая народ этим заманчивым названием и собирая аж залы (небольшие), вызывают ухмылку.


Я этих людей не знаю. Судить не могу.
Зато знаю примеры гастролей (чёсов) тибетских буддистских лам. Но не будем об этом.
Опять же, если говорить о Дзогчене, а разве не было таких учителей, авторитетных учителей,  особенно в Гелуг, которые это учение вообще считали ересью, то есть считали Дзогчен  не буддизмом?

----------

Дондог (14.07.2016)

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> У Е.С. Дуджома Ринпоче как и у любого человека и учителя могут быть свои взгляды и аргументы. А не говорю, что Дуджом Ринпоче ошибался. Может Дуджом Ринпоче низший бон критиковал, тот, который вредил становлению Буддизма в Тибете, и времен царя Ландармы? Тут ведь тоже надо подробно разбираться, что все-таки имел в виду Дуджом Ринпоче, критикуя бон.


К сожалению, Дуджом Ринпоче критиковал тот бон, который был сделан по образцу буддизма  с заменой терминов. То есть именно юнгдрунг бон, со свастикасаттвами вместо бодхисаттв и бон-каей вместо дхармакаи.

----------

Дондог (14.07.2016), Чагна Дордже (31.12.2015)

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> Кому-то и тибетский буддизм - не буддизм вовсе. Например тхеравадины не принимают. Кто-то это ламаизмом называет.


Это нормально. А вот если бы они свою тхераваду ваджраяной называли, и говорили, что у них плод практики тот же самый, тогда нужно было бы это опровергать, чтобы не вводить никого в заблуждение.




> Опять же, если говорить о Дзогчене, а разве не было таких учителей, авторитетных учителей,  особенно в Гелуг, которые это учение вообще считали ересью, то есть считали Дзогчен  не буддизмом?


Были, но теперь больше нет. А учителей, считавших бон буддизмом и раньше не было, и сейчас.

----------

Нико (31.12.2015), Росиник (31.12.2015)

----------


## Росиник

> Это нормально. А вот если бы они свою тхераваду ваджраяной называли, и говорили, что у них плод практики тот же самый, тогда нужно было бы это опровергать, чтобы не вводить никого в заблуждение.


я думаю, что сравнение тхеравады и ваджраяны не вполне подходящие.

Кто будет опровергать? Мы с Вами? Лично я не достиг реализации одного из путей,  чтобы мочь опровергать  другой путь.





> А учителей, считавших бон буддизмом и раньше не было, и сейчас.


А как же Адзом Другпа, и коренной  учитель Намкая Норбу Ринпоче - Чангчжуб Дордже?   У них были боновские передачи. 
Лопон Тендзин Намдак, давая учение  дзогчен, значит, морочит людям голову?
Если Дзогчен, ведет к освобождению от страданий, от сансары, к просветлению, то есть к буддовости, то почему это не буддизм?  Буддизм. Значит Дзогчен Бон - это буддизм.

р.s.: прошу понять меня не превратно - сам я никогда учения от учителей традиции Бон не получал.

----------

Дондог (14.07.2016)

----------


## Александр С

> Если Дзогчен, ведет к освобождению от страданий, от сансары, к просветлению, то есть к буддовости, то почему это не буддизм? Буддизм. Значит Дзогчен Бон - это буддизм.


С одной стороны хорошо, что люди боятся потратить свое время не туда. С другой - всевозможные "измы" рождаются из страха и неуверенности, в дальнейшем паразитируя сами на себе

----------

Росиник (02.01.2016), Эделизи (01.01.2016)

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> А как же Адзом Другпа, и коренной  учитель Намкая Норбу Ринпоче - Чангчжуб Дордже? У них были боновские передачи.


В том-то и дело, что если бы бон был буддизмом, то Намкай Норбу Ринпоче без каких-либо проблем и оговорок передавал бы эти учения вместе с буддийскими. А он так не делает. Бонский Дзогчен, по утверждению ННР, заимствован из буддизма. Но у буддистов сохранились гораздо более подробные учения дзогчена, поэтому им просто не нужны бонские передачи. Если кто-то получит бонскую передачу, он не станет от этого учителем. Учитель — это тот, кто передаёт линию передачи своим ученикам. В юнгдрунг боне заимствовано очень много всего от буддизма. Но при этом два учения не объединились. Джамгон Конгтрул тоже был бонпо по матери, и собирал бонские терма наряду с буддийскими. Уж все предпосылки были для объединения. Но не объединились почему-то. Значит, не буддизм. Давайте импортируем в христианство дзогчен и праджняпарамиту, переименуем бодхисаттв в каких-нибудь фаворосаттв, а трикаю в святую троицу (привет, Сергей Хос!). И будем говорить, что будда Иисус Христос за 10 тыс. лет до будды Шакьямуни передал это учение на горе Синай и достиг радужного тела. Станет ли христианство от этого буддизмом?

----------

Дондог (14.07.2016), Фил (01.01.2016)

----------


## Эделизи

Не понимаю, в чем смысл этого крестового похода.
Если стал последователем тибетского буддизма - то ты уже немного бонпо и немного индуист. "Немного беременна"  :Big Grin: 
Если хочется "тру" буддизма - есть южный буддизм.

----------

Росиник (01.01.2016)

----------


## Shus

Что представляли собой архаичные религии Тибета времен зарождения тантры наверное все представляют (можно еще вспомнить и про бонские жертвоприношения животных при дворе буддистских правителей Тибета). 

А вот о том откуда есть пошли дзогчен (и чань) и махамудра:
"При рассмотрении линии ати-йоги (ati-yoga) мы располагаем несколько большей информацией. Из материалов тибетских хроник Пема Карпо (Pema Karpo, Padma Karpo) (56), «Vairo a’Dra a’Bag» (*) (57), текстов ниньгмапинской традиции Дуджом (Dudjom) (58) и «Синей Летописи» (Blue Annals) (59), мы знаем, что в шестом столетии в долине реки Сват (Swat) (расположенной в современном северо-восточном Пакистане) наставник тантры Анандаваджра (Anandavajra) основал новую танрическую линию, включающую в себя учение татхагатагарбхы. Это линия, получившая название ати-йога (ati-yoga) или махасандхи (mahasandhi), основывалась на доктрине «каждый уже пробужден», а не на идее «каждый обладает потенциалом для пробуждения», которая к этому времени уже вполне очевидно ассоциировалась со школой йогачары (yogacara).
————————————————————————————————————————————————————————————
(*) «Vairocana a’Dra a’Bag» является работой тибетского переводчика и наставника линии дзогчен Вайрочаны (Vairocana или Vairotsana) – прим. shus.
————————————————————————————————————————————————————————————
Отличия между учением основателя школы чань Бодхидхармы и учением Анандаваджры относятся не к основополагающим идеям этих двух ориентирных на практику буддистских школ, а в большей степени к языку, применяемому ими для разъяснения сути татхагатагарбхи. В то время как Бодхидхарма использует язык и метафоры сутр, Анандаваджра использует язык и метафоры тантр (что неудивительно, поскольку к шестому столетию н.э. долина реки Сват была известным центром ваджраяны), при этом Анандаваджра полагает ати-йогу венцом всех ваджраяновских практик и доктрин. В своей иерархической схеме буддистских учений он последовательно рассматривает хинаяну, махаяну и ваджраяну с ати-йогой, выделяя последнюю как квинтэссенцию учения и практик ваджраяны. К сожалению, мы ничего не знаем о предшественниках Анандаваджры, хотя мне и удалось восстановить имена главных наставников в линии передачи традиции ати-йога, начинающейся с Анандаваджры и продолжающейся Манджушримитрой I (Manjusrimitra I),Вималамитрой I (Vimalamitra I), Манджушримитрой II (Manjusrimitra II), Шри Симхой (Sri Simha) и, наконец, Вималамитрой II (Vimalamitra II).
.........................................
В седьмом столетии Сараха (Saraha) (64), который был выходцем из Ориссы (Orissa) или из Видарбхи (Vidarbha, расположена на востоке Махараштры – прим. shus), основал новое направление, получившее название «махамудра» (Mahamudra). Хотя у этого термина существует несколько значений, в данном случае я буду применять его только в отношении линии тантрического учения, основанного на доктрине татхагатагарбхи и использующего язык и метафоры тантры (так же, как и ати-йога). Основным доктринальным текстом махамудры является цикл песен Сарахи, озаглавленный «Дохакоша-гити» (Dohakosagiti) (65). Помимо этого авторству Сарахи принадлежат «Dohakosa-nama-caryagiti» (66), «Dohakosopadesagiti-nama» (67), «Dohakosa-nama-mahamudropadesa» (68), «Kakhadoha-nama» (69), «Svadhisthanakrama» (70) и многие другие работы (71), а также несколько тантрических текстов, относящихся к циклу Буддхакапалы (Buddhakapala) (72). Учеником Сарахи был Нагабодхи (Nagabodhi), которого ряд источников, как кажется, ошибочно отождествляют с неким Нагарджуной (Nagarjuna) (в некоторых случаях действительно невозможно определить к кому из этих персонажей относятся отдельные исторических упоминания). Могло случиться так, что связь Нагарджуны с Андхрой была непреднамеренно приписана Нагабодхи, хотя нельзя исключать и вероятность того, что они оба имели отношение к региону долины реки Кришны. Кроме того, вполне возможно, что действительно существовал тантрический мастер по имени Нагарджуна, поскольку традиция связывает деятельность Нагарджуны (автора «Муламадхьямака-карики» – прим. shus) с «Гухьясамаджа-тантрой» (Guhyasamaja-tantra) (73) – главной «отцовской» тантрой класса ану-йога, а так же с некоторыми другими подобными работами (74). С другой стороны, мы точно знаем, что Нагабодхи являлся учеником Сарахи и его деятельность была связана с циклом практик Ямари (Yamari) (75), и что его учеником являлся Шавари (Savari) (76), который был также известен как «Сараха-младший» и который согласно Таранатхе (Taranatha) жил во времена династии Палов (Pala) (приблизительно в 9-10 в.в. н.э.) (77). Если полученные в результате научных исследований даты жизни и деятельности Сарахи точны, а Шавари действительно жил в девятом столетии, то мы имеем значительный пробел в хронологии этой линии."
............................................

----------

Владимир Николаевич (01.01.2016), Вольдемар (01.01.2016), Дондог (14.07.2016), Дубинин (01.01.2016), Фил (01.01.2016)

----------


## Пема Ванчук

С другой стороны можно вспомнить Ринчен Тэрзо Джамгона Конгтрула, куда он, как я слышал, включал и бонские тэрма.

----------

Дондог (14.07.2016), Цхултрим Тращи (01.01.2016)

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> Не понимаю, в чем смысл этого крестового похода.
> Если стал последователем тибетского буддизма - то ты уже немного бонпо и немного индуист. "Немного беременна" 
> Если хочется "тру" буддизма - есть южный буддизм.


Не крестового похода, а всего лишь конфуцианского «исправления имён». Я к бонпо нормально отношусь, но когда бон называют буддизмом это ничем не лучше, чем когда какой-нибудь ньюэйдж называют буддизмом. Я за то, чтобы называть буддизмом буддизм, а всё остальное как-нибудь по-другому.

----------

Пема Ванчук (01.01.2016), Чагна Дордже (01.01.2016), Эделизи (01.01.2016)

----------


## Nirdosh Yogino

> Также он говорил о том, что до тех пор, пока учение предыдущего будды полностью не исчезнет, новый будда не приходит в мир. Соответственно, если Шенраб Мивоче был буддой и от него до сих пор остались какие-то учения, то будда Шакьямуни не пришел бы в наш мир до полного исчезновения предыдущих учений.


Учение предыдущего будды, думаю, это именно Учения, данные конкретным буддой, т.е. речь скорей всего про то, что пока линия передачи не прервется. А от тех Учений на деле осталась только устная передача Дзогчен. И текущее состояние бона, я так понимаю, это уже не те Учения предыдущего будды, а восстановлено теми, кто сохранял эту устную передачу.

Является ли вот бон Дхармой, ведущей к освобождению? Если это Учения от тех, кто реализовал эту оставшуюся устную передачу Дзогчен, то по идее да.

----------


## Tashi_Tsering

> Учение предыдущего будды, думаю, это именно Учения, данные конкретным буддой, т.е. речь скорей всего про то, что пока линия передачи не прервется.


"Когда учение полностью исчезнет" (с) Абхидхармакоша. 

Много сохранилось учений от Кашьяпы или Канакамуни? И как быть с тем, что в списке из 1000 будд нашей кальпы нет Шейраба Миво? 

Не стоит натягивать сову на глобус, ИМХО.

----------

Владимир Николаевич (01.01.2016), Цхултрим Тращи (01.01.2016)

----------


## Nirdosh Yogino

> "Когда учение полностью исчезнет" (с) Абхидхармакоша.


Так оно и исчезло. Наличие двух-трех человек, владеющих устной передачей Дзогчен, довольно сомнительно считать наличием Дхармы в этом измерении.

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> В седьмом столетии Сараха (Saraha) (64), который был выходцем из Ориссы (Orissa) или из Видарбхи (Vidarbha, расположена на востоке Махараштры – прим. shus), основал новое направление, получившее название «махамудра» (Mahamudra). .


Небольшое традиционное уточнение:

Сараха получил передачу Махамудры от Ратнамати (Лодрё Ринчен).
Будда Шакьямуни несколько раз предавал Махамудру собраниям АрьяБодхисаттв, в частности  эти Учения отражены в таких обширных сутрах как Махапаринирвана и Самадхираджа.
Ратнамати присутствовал на собрании АрьяБодхисаттв в местности Видарбха, где Будда Шакьямуни передал Махамудру перед уходом в ПариНирвану.
Учения о Природе Ума\Будды также идут через  АрьяМайтрею от Будды Шакьямуни и изложены в Дхармадхарматавибханга и Махаяноттаратантрашастра.
Это линия передачи Махамудры, которую получил Марпа от Майтрипы.

----------

Shus (01.01.2016), Дондог (14.07.2016)

----------


## Росиник

> Я за то, чтобы называть буддизмом буддизм, а всё остальное как-нибудь по-другому.


То есть Вы только за то, чтобы буддизмом называть учение, ведущее от  Будды Шакьямуни?

----------


## Росиник

> Является ли вот бон Дхармой, ведущей к освобождению? Если это Учения от тех, кто реализовал эту оставшуюся устную передачу Дзогчен, то по идее да.


 Так значит это буддизм.

----------


## Росиник

> В том-то и дело, что если бы бон был буддизмом, то Намкай Норбу Ринпоче без каких-либо проблем и оговорок передавал бы эти учения вместе с буддийскими. А он так не делает. Бонский Дзогчен, по утверждению ННР, заимствован из буддизма. Но у буддистов сохранились гораздо более подробные учения дзогчена, поэтому им просто не нужны бонские передачи. Если кто-то получит бонскую передачу, он не станет от этого учителем. Учитель — это тот, кто передаёт линию передачи своим ученикам. В юнгдрунг боне заимствовано очень много всего от буддизма. Но при этом два учения не объединились. Джамгон Конгтрул тоже был бонпо по матери, и собирал бонские терма наряду с буддийскими. Уж все предпосылки были для объединения. Но не объединились почему-то. Значит, не буддизм. Давайте импортируем в христианство дзогчен и праджняпарамиту, переименуем бодхисаттв в каких-нибудь фаворосаттв, а трикаю в святую троицу (привет, Сергей Хос!). И будем говорить, что будда Иисус Христос за 10 тыс. лет до будды Шакьямуни передал это учение на горе Синай и достиг радужного тела. Станет ли христианство от этого буддизмом?


В тибетском буддизме (в Тантре) много заимствовано из индуизма - перестает ли от этого тибетский буддизм быть буддизмом?
В тибетском буддизме, наверное, есть и заимствования из бон, такие как ритуалы намка, санг,  и т.п. Перестал ли от этого тибетский буддизм быть буддизмом?

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> То есть Вы только за то, чтобы буддизмом называть учение, ведущее от  Будды Шакьямуни?


Я за то, чтобы называть буддизмом учение, которое сохраняется и передаётся буддийской традицией.




> В тибетском буддизме (в Тантре) много заимствовано из индуизма - перестает ли от этого тибетский буддизм быть буддизмом?
> В тибетском буддизме, наверное, есть и заимствования из бон, такие как ритуалы намка, санг,  и т.п. Перестал ли от этого тибетский буддизм быть буддизмом?


Элементы учения, интегрированные в буддийскую традицию, были переосмыслены ею таким образом, чтобы ему соответствовать, поэтому они являются буддийскими вне зависимости от происхождения.

----------

Дондог (14.07.2016), Росиник (01.01.2016)

----------


## Росиник

> Я за то, чтобы называть буддизмом учение, которое сохраняется и передаётся буддийской традицией


Слово "традиция" звучит как юбка из пальмовых листьев. ))

Будда - это пробуждение, просветление. Любая традиция , приводящая к этому плоду, может называться  буддизмом.

----------

Дондог (14.07.2016)

----------


## Фил

> Слово "традиция" звучит как юбка из пальмовых листьев. ))
> 
> Будда - это пробуждение, просветление. Любая традиция , приводящая к этому плоду, может называться  буддизмом.


Вы оба правы.
Может называться, но - не называется.

----------

Владимир Николаевич (02.01.2016)

----------


## Shus

> Будда - это пробуждение, просветление. Любая традиция , приводящая к этому плоду, может называться  буддизмом.


Тогда зачем наш прекрасный и могучий коверкать? Употребляете название "пробуждизм" или "просветлизм" (и споров не будет о нарушении копирайта).

----------

Кеин (02.01.2016)

----------


## Lanky

Так что же кошерно то братия !? Куда прибегать !?

----------


## Nirdosh Yogino

> Так значит это буддизм.


И что даст такой вывод?

----------


## Пема Ванчук

Для того, чтобы понять является ли Бон буддизмом, имхо, для начала надо дать определения бону и буддизму. Можно апеллировать к традиции, а можно дать определение исходя из существенных признаков каждого из учений. Предложенный Канаевой критерий "буддийскости" - анитья, анатма, дуккха, я бы не стал считать валидным, т.к. куда денем пудгалавадинов и т.д.? Пока же не будет четких определений, вопрос, имхо, будет находиться в поле скорее личных пристрастий, принятой в той или иной традиции  точки зрения и т.д.

----------


## Гъелкапри Мепа

> Для того, чтобы понять является ли Бон буддизмом, имхо, для начала надо дать определения бону и буддизму. Можно апеллировать к традиции, а можно дать определение исходя из существенных признаков каждого из учений. Предложенный Канаевой критерий "буддийскости" - анитья, анатма, дуккха, я бы не стал считать валидным, т.к. куда денем пудгалавадинов и т.д.? Пока же не будет четких определений, вопрос, имхо, будет находиться в поле скорее личных пристрастий, принятой в той или иной традиции  точки зрения и т.д.


Критерий "буддийскости" учений известен и традиционно сформулирован в виде четырёх аксиом, т. н. "печатей":

1. Все составные явления непостоянны.
2. Все загрязненные явления суть страдание.
3. Все явления лишены самобытия.
4. Нирвана — истинный покой.

----------


## Росиник

> И что даст такой вывод?


А какой дает вывод, что бон - это не буддизм?
Для тех, кто  тут меняет каждый год  в своем профиле наименование своей традиции?

----------


## Росиник

> Критерий "буддийскости" учений известен и традиционно сформулирован в виде четырёх аксиом, т. н. "печатей":
> 
> 1. Все составные явления непостоянны.
> 2. Все загрязненные явления суть страдание.
> 3. Все явления лишены самобытия.
> 4. Нирвана — истинный покой.


Ну вот они заявили.
Какие проблемы - признать бон буддизмом?

----------

Дондог (14.07.2016), Пема Ванчук (01.01.2016)

----------


## Гъелкапри Мепа

> Ну вот они заявили.
> Какие проблемы - признать бон буддизмом?


Простите, "кто" они, и что "заявили"?

----------


## Росиник

> Простите, "кто" они, и что "заявили"?


Если монахи  Менри принимают  эти четыре истины - они буддисты?
Дзогчен бон - это буддизм?

----------


## Гъелкапри Мепа

> Если монахи  Менри принимают  эти четыре истины - они буддисты?


Лично мне об этом ничего не известно. Но, вообще-то, вопрос намного важнее состоит в том, соответствуют ли все учения, которые практикуются монахами монастыря Менри этим "четырём печатям". К сожалению, я лично не знаю ответа на этот вопрос.




> Дзогчен бон - это буддизм?


Ну, это, как минимум, буддийское учение, заимствованное бонпо.

----------


## Росиник

> Ну, это, как минимум, буддийское учение, заимствованное бонпо.


А кто Вам сказал, что Дзогчен Бон - это заимствованное учение?
Тем более что  царевич Будда Гаутама Шакьямуни не при чем в Дзогчен, по официальной версии.

----------


## Гъелкапри Мепа

> А кто Вам сказал, что Дзогчен Бон - это заимствованное учение?
> Тем более что  царевич Будда Гаутама Шакьямуни не при чем в Дзогчен, по официальной версии.


Ну ок, если придерживаться версии, что линии Атри, Дзогчен и Шанг-Шунг Ньен-Гью восходят непосредственно к Тонпе Шерабу, то ответ на вопрос, соответствует ли Дзогпа Ченпо в традиции Бон "четырём печатям" я также дать не могу.

----------

Росиник (01.01.2016)

----------


## Пема Ванчук

> Критерий "буддийскости" учений известен и традиционно сформулирован в виде четырёх аксиом, т. н. "печатей":
> 
> 1. Все составные явления непостоянны.
> 2. Все загрязненные явления суть страдание.
> 3. Все явления лишены самобытия.
> 4. Нирвана — истинный покой.


Так четыре печати- это и есть, как я понимаю, Трилакшана(анитья, анатма, дуккха)+Нирвана как сотериологический идеал. А что с пудгалавадинами делать будем? Они, по этому критерию- не буддисты, но  при этом они прибегали к Прибежищу в Триратне.

То есть, классический критерий отнесения учения к буддизму: Тройственное Прибежище+4 печати, имхо, не является абсолютным и охватывающим все случаи.

----------


## Гъелкапри Мепа

> Так четыре печати- это и есть, как я понимаю, Трилакшана(анитья, анатма, дуккха)+Нирвана как сотериологический идеал. А что с пудгалавадинами делать будем? Они, по этому критерию- не буддисты, но  при этом они прибегали к Прибежищу в Триратне.
> 
> То есть, классический критерий отнесения учения к буддизму: Тройственное Прибежище+4 печати, имхо, не является абсолютным и охватывающим все случаи.


Чатурмудра: Самскритадхарма анитьята, Дуккха, Анатма, Нирвана шанта.

Принадлежность идеи Пудгалавады "о личности, не отличной от скандх и не единной с ними" к буддийскому учению, остаётся вопросом спорным, даже с учётом их следования Прибежищу в Триратне.

----------

Росиник (02.01.2016)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> [I]Никто не тянет, вопрос в сохранении буддийского Прибежища.


Прибежище в природе ума - это буддийское прибежище или нет?

----------

Aion (02.01.2016), Росиник (02.01.2016)

----------


## Фил

> Чатурмудра: Самскритадхарма анитьята, Дуккха, Анатма, Нирвана шанта.
> 
> Принадлежность идеи Пудгалавады "о личности, не отличной от скандх и не единной с ними" к буддийскому учению, остаётся вопросом спорным, даже с учётом их следования Прибежищу в Триратне.


живой пудгалавады то нету, вот и спорного вопроса нет. А бон вполне себе есть.

----------

Владимир Николаевич (02.01.2016), Гъелкапри Мепа (02.01.2016)

----------


## Фил

На данный момент, наименование буддизм, по моему, имеет исторические обоснования, а не философские. Поэтому вполне себе примитивные религиозные местные культы могут называться буддизмом, доктринально ничем от какого нибудь анимизма не отличаясь.
Правда дествительно встает вопрос, ну и что?
Sapienti sat.

----------

Пема Ванчук (02.01.2016)

----------


## Пема Ванчук

> живой пудгалавады то нету, вот и спорного вопроса нет. А бон вполне себе есть.


Ну, один зарубежный буддолог много лет назад искал следы пудгалавады в работах Цонкапы и его последователей :Smilie: 
Если интересно- ознакомьтесь: https://journals.ub.uni-heidelberg.d...File/8781/2688

----------

Дондог (14.07.2016), Фил (02.01.2016)

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

А что об этом говорят современные бонские Учителя, считают ли они Бон одной из традиций БуддаДхармы?

Принимают ли современные бон-по прибежище в Трёх Драгоценностях ?

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

Принимают, но у них свои драгоценности:

གཤེན་རབ་བླ་མ་སྐུ་གསུམ་འབྱུང་གནས་དཔལ། །
К славному ламе Шенрабу, источнику трёх тел [— тела бона, тела совершенства и тела проявления],
དུས་གསུམ་བདེར་གཤེགས་འགྲོ་བ་ཡོངས་ཀྱི་མགོན། །
к сугатам трёх времён, защищающим всех существ,
སྐུ་གཟུགས་ཞལ་སྐྱིན་སྐུ་གདུང་གསུང་རབ་རྟེན། །
к опоре из реликвий и учения, наследующей [их] телам,
ཕྱོགས་བཅུའི་གཤེན་རབ་ཐར་ལམ་སྟོན་པའི་སྒྲོན། །
к светильнику учителя освобождающего пути Шенраба, [светящего] во все стороны
གནས་བཞིར་ཕྱག་འཚལ་འགྲོ་ཀུན་སྐྱབས་སུ་མཆིའོ། །
четырьмя местами [— головой, горлом, сердцем и пупком —] простираясь, иду за прибежищем [для] всех существ.

----------

Aion (02.01.2016), Shus (02.01.2016), Владимир Николаевич (02.01.2016), Дондог (14.07.2016), Фил (02.01.2016)

----------


## Nirdosh Yogino

> А какой дает вывод, что бон - это не буддизм?
> Для тех, кто  тут меняет каждый год  в своем профиле наименование своей традиции?


Кто тут что меняет, мне параллельно. Что это даст и  кому, что бон буддизмом будет считаться? Вы у мастеров бон, у буддийских Учителей спросили, оно им надо самим-то? или как обычно, считаем себя умней хозяев кухни.

----------

Дондог (14.07.2016)

----------


## Эделизи

> Вы у мастеров бон спросили, оно им надо самим-то?


Не надо )))
А некий поиск общего у бона и буддизма возник на форуме из-за того, что все упоминания о бон безжалостно терлись. Но сейчас модерация более внятная. Спасибо.

----------

Дондог (14.07.2016), Росиник (02.01.2016)

----------


## Aion

> Мы обнаружили, что у бона очень много общего с традициями тибетского буддизма. Именно поэтому Его Святейшество называет бон одной из пяти традиций. Бонпо это не понравится, но мы вполне можем называть их еще одной формой тибетского буддизма. Все зависит от того, что мы понимаем под «буддийской традицией». Терминология по большей части одна и та же. Бон говорит о просветлении и о том, как его достичь, о буддах и так далее. Некоторые термины и имена божеств различаются, но основополагающие учения одни и те же. 
> 
> Александр Берзин
> Бон и тибетский буддизм




Уважаемые, кто-нибудь по существу может возразить Берзину?

----------

Росиник (02.01.2016), Эделизи (02.01.2016)

----------


## Нико

> Уважаемые, кто-нибудь по существу может возразить Берзину?


Дело в Прибежище, и именно поэтому ЕСДЛ никогда не даёт бонских учений. А Берзин хоть и жутко умный, но не всеведущий.

----------


## Aion

> Дело в Прибежище...


Разумеется: 



> Прибежище в природе ума - это буддийское прибежище или нет?

----------

Эделизи (02.01.2016)

----------


## Нико

> Разумеется:


Я тоже поржу, пожалуй.... :Big Grin:  Если нет Прибежища в Будде Шакьямуни, преподанной им Дхарме и Сангхе его последователей, может ли это считаться буддизмом?

----------


## Aion

> Я тоже поржу, пожалуй....


Над пустотой штоле?  :Smilie: 


> Абсолютное Прибежище есть наш собственный ум. Это единственная вещь, на которую можно положиться. 
> 
> Карола Шнайдер
> Буддийское Прибежище

----------

Дондог (14.07.2016)

----------


## Росиник

> Если нет Прибежища в Будде Шакьямуни, преподанной им Дхарме и Сангхе его последователей, может ли это считаться буддизмом?


Не искать Прибежище в мирских богах...

Прибежище в Ламе, Идаме, в Даках и Дакини - это буддизм?

Лонгченпа и Гуру Падмасамбхава вообще пишут, что истинное Прибежище - в природе ума, ибо это и есть Будда.

----------

Эделизи (02.01.2016)

----------


## Фил

> Над пустотой штоле?


Буддизмом называется не то, что ведет к Просветлению, а то, где принимается Прибежище в триратне (Будде, Дхарме, Сангхе)
А к Просветлению может вести множество путей, но буддизмом они не называются.
Претьекабудды не принимают прибежище в триратне.
Т.е. буддизм более узкое понятие, чем просветление и не является его синонимом.

Так?

----------

Владимир Николаевич (02.01.2016)

----------


## Aion

> Так?


Вы на вышеприведённый вопрос Сергея Хоса сможете ответить?

----------


## Фил

> Вы на вышеприведённый вопрос Сергея Хоса сможете ответить?


Буддийское - это триратна (в Будде, Дхарме и Сангхе)
Может быть триратна+, но она должна присутствовать, иначе - не буддизм.

Поэтому, если прибежище просто в "природе ума" - не буддизм.
(Под термином "буддизм", я понимаю именно буддизм, а не "просветлизм")

----------

Нико (02.01.2016)

----------


## Aion

> Поэтому, если прибежище просто в "природе ума" - не буддизм.
> (Под термином "буддизм", я понимаю именно буддизм, а не "просветлизм")


Зачем заниматься словотворчеством? Нет никакого просветлизма. А Прибежище в природе ума есть абсолютный смысл Прибежища.

----------


## Росиник

> Буддийское - это триратна (в Будде, Дхарме и Сангхе)
> 
> (Под термином "буддизм", я понимаю именно буддизм, а не "просветлизм")


А кто такой Будда?

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> Уважаемые, кто-нибудь по существу может возразить Берзину?


По существу ответ уже давно был дан:




> Некоторые утверждают, что традиция Бон и Великое Совершенство должны быть тесно связаны, поскольку стили изложения Нингмапа и Бонпо – сходны. Действительно, существует много сходства в доктринальной терминологии и так далее, но, поскольку эти (труды Бонпо) были написаны так, чтобы походить на буддийское учение – как же они могут быть не сходными? К примеру, сказано, что в Индии было десять относительных (не Буддийских школ) со своими благочестивыми последователями, и сходным образом, со своими Буддами, Читтаматрой, Мадхьямикой, Крия, Чарья, Йога, Отцовской Тантрой, Материнской Тантрой и Недуальной Тантрой. Сходным образом, в Тибете, Буддийские доктрины, включая тексты Мадхьямики, Дзогчена, Винаи, Абхидхармы и мантры; (средства достижения) таких божеств как Чакрасамвара, Бхайрава и Ваджракилайя, и инструкции по туммо, Махамудре, Дзогчену и так далее – все они были имитированы Бонпо. Они, как бы там ни было, не оригинальны. Как же можно принимать прибежище в этих ограниченных, случайных фантазиях?

----------

Владимир Николаевич (02.01.2016), Дондог (14.07.2016), Нико (02.01.2016), Пема Ванчук (02.01.2016)

----------


## Фил

> А кто такой Будда?


В "буддизме" под Буддой понимается Будда Шакьямуни, в миру бывшим Сиддхартхой Гаутамой.
Хотя Будда, это не имя собственное, а обозначение Пробудившегося.

А есть ли действующие буддизмы, где Будда, это не-Шакьямуни?

----------


## Shus

> Уважаемые, кто-нибудь по существу может возразить Берзину?


Там такая статья, что трудно что-то возразить, потому что придворный историк просто жжет - страшный винигрет из мифов, преданий, исторических фактов и каких-то обрывков буддологии.

Во сила! :
"Согласно некоторым источникам он прибыл в Шанг-Шунг где-то между XI и VII веками до нашей эры. Это тоже довольно давно и, опять же, невозможно доказать ту или иную точку зрения. Совершенно ясно, что ко времени основания династии Ярлунг в Центральном Тибете (127 век до н.э.) уже существовала какая-то местная традиция. Но мы даже не знаем, как она в то время называлась".
А больше всего это понравилось (уже не про бон, а просто любопытно):
"Откуда мы знаем, что Будда был полностью просветленным существом? Письменных источников того времени нет, магнитофоны тогда еще не изобрели. Как мы можем быть уверены даже в том, что буддийские записи – это на самом деле учения Будды? Они появились не ранее, чем через четыреста лет после Будды. До этого все передавалось устно. Как мы можем быть уверены, что люди, передавая эти учения, запомнили все безупречно? Неужели у всех в линии передачи была фотографическая память и они не ошиблись ни в одном слове, даже если слышали учение лишь однажды? Это все притянуто за уши.

Я не думаю, что справедливо утверждать, что Будда был просветленным, а Шенраб Миво – нет. Как мы можем говорить, что он не был просветленным? Я не изучал его жизнеописание и потому не знаком с подробностями, но какая разница? ....."

----------

Фил (02.01.2016), Цхултрим Тращи (02.01.2016)

----------


## Фил

> Зачем заниматься словотворчеством? Нет никакого просветлизма. А Прибежище в природе ума есть абсолютный смысл Прибежища.


Какая разница, какой смысл?
Прибежище принимается в Будде, Дхарме и Сангхе,
А не в смысле.

----------

Нико (02.01.2016)

----------


## Фил

> Там такая статья, что трудно что-то возразить, потому что придворный историк просто жжет - страшный винигрет из мифов, преданий, исторических фактов и каких-то обрывков буддологии.
> 
> Во сила! :
> "Согласно некоторым источникам он прибыл в Шанг-Шунг где-то между XI и VII веками до нашей эры. Это тоже довольно давно и, опять же, невозможно доказать ту или иную точку зрения. Совершенно ясно, что ко времени основания династии Ярлунг в Центральном Тибете (127 век до н.э.) уже существовала какая-то местная традиция. Но мы даже не знаем, как она в то время называлась".
> А больше всего это понравилось (уже не про бон, а просто любопытно):
> "Откуда мы знаем, что Будда был полностью просветленным существом? Письменных источников того времени нет, магнитофоны тогда еще не изобрели. Как мы можем быть уверены даже в том, что буддийские записи – это на самом деле учения Будды? Они появились не ранее, чем через четыреста лет после Будды. До этого все передавалось устно. Как мы можем быть уверены, что люди, передавая эти учения, запомнили все безупречно? Неужели у всех в линии передачи была фотографическая память и они не ошиблись ни в одном слове, даже если слышали учение лишь однажды? Это все притянуто за уши.
> 
> Я не думаю, что справедливо утверждать, что Будда был просветленным, а Шенраб Миво – нет. Как мы можем говорить, что он не был просветленным? Я не изучал его жизнеописание и потому не знаком с подробностями, но какая разница? ....."


И опять.
Какая разница, кто был просветленным, а кто нет?
В буддизме Прибежище принимается в Будде, Дхарме и Сангхе  :Smilie: 
Ну что тут еще можно выдумать?

----------

Нико (02.01.2016)

----------


## Aion

> Какая разница, какой смысл?


Большая. Но если верите в бессмысленность, разубеждать не стану.  :Smilie:

----------


## Эделизи

> По существу ответ уже давно был дан:


По существу, Дуджом Ринпоче не обладал реализацией, если считал, что бонцы позаимствовали дзогчен. Либо лукавил, сиречь упайничал.

----------

Aion (02.01.2016), Дондог (14.07.2016)

----------


## Shus

> И опять.
> Какая разница, кто был просветленным, а кто нет?
> В буддизме Прибежище принимается в Будде, Дхарме и Сангхе 
> Ну что тут еще можно выдумать?


Да Вы тхеравадин оказывается!  :Big Grin: 
Пора переходить к обсуждение как "четверая печать" к трем лакшанам добавилась. :Smilie:

----------


## Фил

> Большая. Но если верите в бессмысленность, разубеждать не стану.


Не имеет никакого значения верю и в бессмысленность или нет.
Значение имеет то, что Прибежище (триратна) принимается в Будде, Дхарме и Сангхе.
Это необходимое условие для буддизма (но не достаточное)

----------


## Фил

> Да Вы тхеравадин оказывается! 
> Пора переходить к обсуждение как "четверая печать" к трем лакшанам добавилась.


Oh my God!
Вопрос был в чем: вот это - буддизм, а вот это - не буддизм, а почему "вот это" не буддизм, когда результат тот же самый?
Ответ: потому что вот это называется "буддизм", а вон то так не называется  :Smilie:

----------


## Aion

> Значение имеет то, что Прибежище (триратна) принимается в Будде, Дхарме и Сангхе.


Так ведь о том и речь, что у бонпо похожие объекты Прибежища.

----------


## Фил

> Так ведь о том и речь, что у бонпо похожие объекты Прибежища.


Ну и хорошо!  :Smilie:

----------


## Росиник

> В "буддизме" под Буддой понимается Будда Шакьямуни, в миру бывшим Сиддхартхой Гаутамой.
> Хотя Будда, это не имя собственное, а обозначение Пробудившегося.
> 
> А есть ли действующие буддизмы, где Будда, это не-Шакьямуни?





> (Под термином "буддизм", я понимаю именно буддизм, а не "просветлизм")


Шакьямунизм?  :Wink:

----------


## Shus

> Oh my God!
> Вопрос был в чем: вот это - буддизм, а вот это - не буддизм, а почему "вот это" не буддизм, когда результат тот же самый?
> Ответ: потому что вот это называется "буддизм", а вон то так не называется


Ф-и-и-л! Сто раз ведь обсуждали, что "буддизмов" много разных и отличаются они поболее, чем, например, ислам и христианство.
Тут ведь речь идет, как я понял, об отношении бонпо и одной из конкретных тибетских школ.

----------


## Нико

> Так ведь о том и речь, что у бонпо похожие объекты Прибежища.


"Похожие" не означает "те же самые". Юндрунг бон почти всё украл у буддизма, по известным основаниям: чтобы его совсем не убили. Вот и основная причина. А люди, в том числе и в Раше, ведутся на привлекательное "дзогчен", чтобы ходить на учения к бонским ламам. По мне лучше про базовые вещи ньингмапинские ламы говорят. Чем вводить людей в заблуждение.

----------


## Aion

> Шакьямунизм?


Ага, до майтреианства не доживём, похоже.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------

Дондог (14.07.2016)

----------


## Нико

> Ф-и-и-л! Сто раз ведь обсуждали, что "буддизмов" много разных и отличаются они поболее, чем, например, ислам и христианство.
> Тут ведь речь идет, как я понял, об отношении бонпо и одной из конкретных тибетских школ.


А ведь Библию тоже невозможно исторически подтвердить. Чем докажете, что это были слова Бога-творца и Иисуса?

----------


## Shus

> А ведь Библию тоже невозможно исторически подтвердить. Чем докажете, что это были слова Бога-творца и Иисуса?


Вы это зачем сейчас написали?

----------

Эделизи (02.01.2016)

----------


## Aion

> "Похожие" не означает "те же самые". Юндрунг бон почти всё украл у буддизма, по известным основаниям: чтобы его совсем не убили. Вот и основная причина. А люди, в том числе и в Раше, ведутся на привлекательное "дзогчен", чтобы ходить на учения к бонским ламам. По мне лучше про базовые вещи ньингмапинские ламы говорят. Чем вводить людей в заблуждение.


Ну почему же сразу украл? Позаимствовал, как, например, и Падмасамбхава у бонпо.  :Smilie: 
А Раша, это у вас где-то там, у нас пока ещё Россия.

----------

Shus (02.01.2016), Владимир Б (02.01.2016), Росиник (02.01.2016), Эделизи (02.01.2016)

----------


## Нико

> Ну почему же сразу украл? Позаимствовал, как, например, и Падмасамбхава у бонпо. 
> А Раша, это у вас где-то там, у нас пока ещё Россия.


А? А чего Падмасамбхава у бонцев позаимстовал?)

----------


## Aion

> А? А чего Падмасамбхава у бонцев позаимстовал?)


Некоторые бонские учения...

----------

Дондог (14.07.2016), Эделизи (02.01.2016)

----------


## Нико

> Некоторые бонские учения...


Это ерунда. Гуру Ринпоче учился в Наланде и при этом обладал сиддхи, будучи нирманакаей Будды Амитабхи. Какой тут бон, прости господи?

----------

Дондог (14.07.2016)

----------


## Nirdosh Yogino

> Это ерунда. Гуру Ринпоче учился в Наланде и при этом обладал сиддхи, будучи нирманакаей Будды Амитабхи. Какой тут бон, прости господи?


Это не ерунда, так сказать внешнюю часть практик приходилось делать в контексте сложившихся тибетских традиций, иначе бы никто их применять не стал бы.

----------

Дондог (14.07.2016)

----------


## Shus

Ко всем вопрос.
А вот есть описание ранних практик или ссылки на бонские тексты 8-10 веков?
Я бы с удовольствием прочитал какую-нибудь "бонологическую" статью.
А то у меня о раннем бона ничего не вспоминается, кроме жертвоприношения животных по случаю мира с китайцами во времена Ралпачана

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> По существу, Дуджом Ринпоче не обладал реализацией, если считал, что бонцы позаимствовали дзогчен. Либо лукавил, сиречь упайничал.


Это намёк на то, что Ваша реализация выше, чем у Дуджома Ринпоче? А откуда Вы знаете, что они его не позаимствовали?

----------

Гъелкапри Мепа (02.01.2016), Дондог (14.07.2016), Нико (02.01.2016), Пема Ванчук (02.01.2016)

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> Ко всем вопрос.
> А вот есть описание ранних практик или ссылки на бонские тексты 8-10 веков?
> Я бы с удовольствием прочитал какую-нибудь "бонологическую" статью.
> А то у меня о раннем бона ничего не вспоминается, кроме жертвоприношения животных по случаю мира с китайцами во времена Ралпачана


Немного есть в статье Ван Скайка The naming of Tibetan religion: Bon and Chos in the Tibetan imperial period и у ННР в книге Light of Kailash: A History of Zhang Zhung and Tibet, Volume One The Early Period.

----------

Shus (02.01.2016), Дондог (14.07.2016)

----------


## Эделизи

> Это намёк на то, что Ваша реализация выше, чем у Дуджома Ринпоче? А откуда Вы знаете, что они его не позаимствовали?


Неконструктивно. Есть факты о которых говорит ННР.

----------

Дондог (14.07.2016)

----------


## Эделизи

> Ко всем вопрос.
> А вот есть описание ранних практик или ссылки на бонские тексты 8-10 веков?
> Я бы с удовольствием прочитал какую-нибудь "бонологическую" статью.
> А то у меня о раннем бона ничего не вспоминается, кроме жертвоприношения животных по случаю мира с китайцами во времена Ралпачана


http://dharma.ru/product/8271

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tPkg5fgLxsI

----------

Aion (02.01.2016), Shus (02.01.2016)

----------


## Shus

*Цхултрим Тращи* и *Эделизи* , спасибо.
Как выберу время - начну с Ван Шайка, а с книгой - посмотрим.

----------

Эделизи (02.01.2016)

----------


## Пема Ванчук

> Ко всем вопрос.
> А вот есть описание ранних практик или ссылки на бонские тексты 8-10 веков?
> Я бы с удовольствием прочитал какую-нибудь "бонологическую" статью.
> А то у меня о раннем бона ничего не вспоминается, кроме жертвоприношения животных по случаю мира с китайцами во времена Ралпачана


Есть специализированные журналы по бонским исследованиям. Вот, например http://www.digitalhimalaya.com/colle...ournals/jiabr/

----------

Aion (02.01.2016), Shus (02.01.2016), Дондог (14.07.2016), Эделизи (02.01.2016)

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> Неконструктивно. Есть факты о которых говорит ННР.


Приведите, пожалуйста.

----------


## Нико

> Вы это зачем сейчас написали?


Дергаю Вас за косички. Нравится)))))))).

----------


## Эделизи

> Приведите, пожалуйста.


Посмотрите запись трансляции ННР от 22.06. 14 (к сожалению, я не записывала, но можно найти).

Там он говорит, что есть свидетельство в виде текста. 
У меня нет причины не верить ННР.

http://board.buddhist.ru/showthread....огченом

----------

Дондог (14.07.2016), Цхултрим Тращи (02.01.2016)

----------


## Нико

> По существу, Дуджом Ринпоче не обладал реализацией, если считал, что бонцы позаимствовали дзогчен. Либо лукавил, сиречь упайничал.


Ну почему лукавил или упайничал? Зачем? Ведь они и правда это сделали.(

----------


## Нико

> Ну почему лукавил или упайничал? Зачем? Ведь они и правда это сделали.(


ЕС Дуджом Ринпоче и ЕС Дилго Кхьенце Ринпоче- одни из самых признанных учителей дзогчен в мире.

----------


## Пэма Бэнза

Приветствую!

Что тут творится?
Цултрим и Нико, спасибо!
Эделизи, не позорьтесь, какая вы нингма?

Дуджом Ринпоче - это регент Гуру Падмасамбхавы нашего времени, отец всех нингмапа!
Учитель всех нингмапа в России - кенчен Палдэн Шераб Ринпоче всегда говорил нам, что наш учитель Гуру Ринпоче и передал нам бесчисленные тантры, агамы и упадешы из учений Лотосорожденного.
Какой бон, какой Шенраб Миво, какой Шанг-шунг ненгьюд?
К традиции нингма это не имеет никакого отношения?
Короче, не позорьтесь своими недалекими измышлениями и фантазиями?
Если читаете Кунсанг дорсэм гараб ширисингх, следуйте подлинной традиции, или не марайте линию передачи и идите в бонпо

----------

Нико (02.01.2016), Цхултрим Тращи (02.01.2016)

----------


## Эделизи

> и идите в бонпо


Хорошо. Прошу поменять традицию )

----------

Дондог (14.07.2016)

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> Там он говорит, что есть свидетельство в виде текста.
> У меня нет причины не верить ННР.


Как буддийскому учителю я ему тоже всецело верю.

Но если посмотреть на стиль аргументации в его научных работах, то он как-то не очень критически относится к источникам. «В таком-то бонском тексте упоминается, что бонпо изобрели эти буквы. Это безусловно доказывает, что уже в глубокой древности у бонпо существовала письменность».

Но даже если у бонпо действительно есть какой-то один маленький текст по дзогчену, который датируется раньше, чем имеющиеся буддийские тексты, то это никак не отменяет того факта, что (по крайней мере весь остальной кроме этого текста) юнгдрунг бон является подделкой под буддизм.

----------

Дондог (14.07.2016), Эделизи (02.01.2016)

----------


## Алдын Хадыс

Уважаемые знатоки, эксперты! Разъясните теперь что круче Бон или Буддизм? IMHO мне кажется Бон или даже скажем так синтез Бон и буддизма, так как в этом то и соль тибетского буддизма, как и японского синтеза буддизма с синтоизмом.

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> Уважаемые знатоки, эксперты! Разъясните теперь что круче Бон или Буддизм? IMHO мне кажется Бон или даже скажем так синтез Бон и буддизма, так как в этом то и соль тибетского буддизма, как и японского синтеза буддизма с синтоизмом.


Нужно различать разные значения слова «бон». Есть бон Шенраба, есть юнгдрунг бон, который является реформированной версией бона Шенраба, сплагиатировавшей практически всё из буддизма, а есть древние магические тибетские практики (так называемый «чёрный бон»). В данной теме речь идёт о том, что юнгдрунг бон и буддизм —это две разные традиции, которые смешивать не следует. Что касается же переосмысления буддизмом магических практик, подчинения тибетских демонов и их привлечение для защиты Дхармы, то это прекрасный ход Гуру Ринпоче, тут вряд ли будут споры.

А относительно вопроса, что круче, то у буддиста такой вопрос вообще возникать не должен. Буддистам бон просто не нужен.

----------

Aion (02.01.2016)

----------


## Росиник

> Нужно различать разные значения слова «бон». Есть бон Шенраба, есть юнгдрунг бон, который является реформированной версией бона Шенраба,* сплагиатировавшей практически всё из буддизма.*


 Если сплагиатили - это плохо?
 Сплагиаченные понятия и практики как-то не так работают? Плоды дают другие? Или что?

Тут недавно фотки вывешивали про какого-то умершего ламу, который уменьшился до маленьких размеров.
Так ведь и у бонпо подобное происходит. И тоже фотки где-то были, и про реализацию радужного тела  тоже пишут.

----------


## Aion

> Если сплагиатили - это плохо?


Да в общем-то пофиг. Всё равно буддизм победил.  :Smilie:

----------


## Росиник

> Да в общем-то пофиг. Всё равно буддизм победил.


 Можно и так сказать.
Вернее буддизм интегрировался в бон. А там хоть горшком назови, или ещё каким  -измом, главное что сути это не меняет.

----------


## Nirdosh Yogino

> Но даже если у бонпо действительно есть какой-то один маленький текст по дзогчену, который датируется раньше, чем имеющиеся буддийские тексты,..


Не слышал, чтобы Ринпоче упоминал текст, только про несколько строчек живой устной передачи, с помощью которой Дзогчен в боне и дожил до наших дней.




> ...то это никак не отменяет того факта, что (по крайней мере весь остальной кроме этого текста) юнгдрунг бон является подделкой под буддизм.


Если традиция формировалась реализованными мастерами, даже и с полным переносом из буддизма, то как-то сомнительно считать это простой подделкой.

----------

Дондог (14.07.2016), Росиник (02.01.2016)

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> Если сплагиатили - это плохо?
> Сплагиаченные понятия и практики как-то не так работают? Плоды дают другие? Или что?


Для бонпо —хорошо, потому что устанавливают связь с Дхармой таким образом. Говорится даже вроде бы, что Гуру Ринпоче специально запрятал терма для бонпо, чтобы таким образом передать им Дхарму.

Для буддистов это _ограниченные случайные фантазии_.

Насчёт плода бонских практик ничего не могу сказать. Слышал только утверждение ННР о том, что плод практики бонского дзогчен тот же, что и буддийского. Но по словам его же, буддистам бонский дзогчен не нужен, потому что у буддистов тантры дзогчена сохранились в гораздо более полном виде.

----------

Дондог (14.07.2016), Росиник (02.01.2016)

----------


## Nirdosh Yogino

> Буддистам бон просто не нужен.


А кто такие эти "буддисты"? Вот простой тракторист Вася послушал в своем селе Учения от приезжего Учителя, принял Прибежище. Живет, практикует, вдруг возникла потребность в каком-то конкретном Учении, и в село приезжает Учитель Бон, который дает это Учение. Как Васе быть? Плюнуть вслед уезжающему Учителю, не получив от него этого Учения, и продолжать молиться Будде по вечерам?  :Smilie:

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> Не слышал, чтобы Ринпоче упоминал текст, только про несколько строчек живой устной передачи, с помощью которой Дзогчен в боне и дожил до наших дней.


В таком случае непонятно, как доказывается, что эта передача имеет более раннее происхождение, чем передача Гараба Дордже.




> Если традиция формировалась реализованными мастерами, даже и с полным переносом из буддизма, то как-то сомнительно считать это простой подделкой.


Это они по словам самих бонпо реализованные. Полноту переноса тоже никто не проверял. Ну хорошо, пусть будет сложная подделка.




> А кто такие эти "буддисты"? Вот простой тракторист Вася послушал в своем селе Учения от приезжего Учителя, принял Прибежище. Живет, практикует, вдруг возникла потребность в каком-то конкретном Учении, и в село приезжает Учитель Бон, который дает это Учение. Как Васе быть? Плюнуть вслед уезжающему Учителю, не получив от него этого Учения, и продолжать молиться Будде по вечерам?


Дождаться приезда учителя, который дал Прибежище, и получить от него учение. Либо связаться с ним и попросить, чтобы он направил к учителю, который даст нужное учение. Не бывает так, что человек принял буддийское Прибежище, практиковал буддизм, а потом у него появилась потребность в бонском учении.

----------


## Nirdosh Yogino

> Это они по словам самих бонпо реализованные.


Ну говорят, что есть цитата Падмасамбхавы -
    "Внутренние учения бон совпадают с буддизмом:
    пусть им не препятствуют!"

Думаете Охранители Дхармы позволили бы существовать такому леваку под боком? По мне так расцвет обеих традиций рядом говорит об обратном.

----------


## Nirdosh Yogino

> Дождаться приезда учителя, который дал Прибежище, и получить от него учение.


Жизнь слишком коротка, чтобы терять время. Если были Учителя, умудрившиеся совмещать в себе и Буддийские и Бонские линии передач, то не вижу проблем в этом для ученика и подавно. А необходимость пусть уж каждый самостоятельно определяет для себя. Если это будет делаться с советом у Учителя, то вообще замечательно.

----------


## Росиник

> Дождаться приезда учителя, который дал Прибежище, и получить от него учение. Либо связаться с ним и попросить, чтобы он направил к учителю, который даст нужное учение. Не бывает так, что человек принял буддийское Прибежище, практиковал буддизм, а потом у него появилась потребность в бонском учении.


А что же это тогда Намкай Норбу Ринпоче не интересуется у пришедших к нему за Учением людей - получали ли они традиционное буддийское Прибежище или не получали?
Может потому, что он дает ознакомление с природой ума, которое и есть истинный будда, истинное Прибежище.

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> Жизнь слишком коротка, чтобы терять время. Если были Учителя, умудрившиеся совмещать в себе и Буддийские и Бонские линии передач, то не вижу проблем в этом для ученика и подавно. А необходимость пусть уж каждый самостоятельно определяет для себя. Если это будет делаться с советом у Учителя, то вообще замечательно.


Кстати, Марпа Лоцава родился в 1012 году. Повторный расцвет бона начался с открытия Шенченом Луга важных бонских терма в 1017 году. Практически в одно и то же время. Тем не менее, Марпа, жизнь которого была ещё короче, чем у среднего Васи, отправился искать наставника в далёкую Индию, рискуя умереть по дороге, но не стал при этом искать бонского учителя в своём селе.




> Думаете Охранители Дхармы позволили бы существовать такому леваку под боком? По мне так расцвет обеих традиций рядом говорит об обратном.


Я думаю, именно благодаря охранителям Дхармы мы сейчас имеем мухи отдельно, котлеты отдельно, а не объединённый буддийский бон.

----------

Владимир Николаевич (02.01.2016), Гъелкапри Мепа (02.01.2016), Дондог (14.07.2016)

----------


## Shus

> Немного есть в статье Ван Скайка The naming of Tibetan religion: Bon and Chos in the Tibetan imperial period и у ННР в книге Light of Kailash: A History of Zhang Zhung and Tibet, Volume One The Early Period.


Просмотрел/прочитал Ван Шайка (там статья на основании дуньхуанских манскриптов и пр.).
Получается, что не было в имперский период никакого бона, помимо ритуалистов и магов. Ламы считали их учение не-дхармой (ну и ругали постоянно).

В принципе так я себе это и представлял.

----------

Владимир Николаевич (02.01.2016), Дондог (14.07.2016), Цхултрим Тращи (02.01.2016)

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> А что же это тогда Намкай Норбу Ринпоче не интересуется у пришедших к нему за Учением людей - получали ли они традиционное буддийское Прибежище или не получали?
> Может потому, что он дает ознакомление с природой ума, которое и есть истинный будда, истинное Прибежище.


Намкай Норбу Ринпоче даёт и ознакомление с природой ума, и буддийское прибежище в буддийских гуру, йидамах и дакини. Но я не вижу никакой связи между этим и вышеописанным примером про Васю.

----------

Дондог (14.07.2016), Нико (02.01.2016)

----------


## Nirdosh Yogino

> Кстати, Марпа Лоцава родился в 1012 году. Повторный расцвет бона начался с открытия Шенченом Луга важных бонских терма в 1017 году. Практически в одно и то же время. Тем не менее, Марпа, жизнь которого была ещё короче, чем у среднего Васи, отправился искать наставника в далёкую Индию, рискуя умереть по дороге, но не стал при этом искать бонского учителя в своём селе.


В длинной череде перерождений и долгом следовании Дхарме "поиск" наставника в какой-то конкретной жизни достаточно условное понятие, чтобы считать подобный пример единственным руководством к действию. Мы же не про сокровенные наставления Учителя, которые приведут прямо к немедленному пробуждению, говорим.




> Я думаю, именно благодаря охранителям Дхармы мы сейчас имеем мухи отдельно, котлеты отдельно, а не объединённый буддийский бон.


Я думаю, вы слишком "хорошо" думаете об охранителях Дхармы  :Smilie:

----------


## Росиник

> Намкай Норбу Ринпоче даёт и ознакомление с природой ума, и буддийское прибежище в буддийских гуру, йидамах и дакини. Но я не вижу никакой связи между этим и вышеописанным примером про Васю.


 с 2003 года ни разу не видел и не слышал, чтобы ННР давал традиционное буддийское прибежище.

----------


## Нико

> с 2003 года ни разу не видел и не слышал, чтобы ННР давал традиционное буддийское прибежище.


Да что Вы бредите! Даёт он его постоянно.

----------

Дондог (14.07.2016)

----------


## Росиник

> Да что Вы бредите! Даёт он его постоянно.


Мадам, а можно повежливее? )

 Поясните, пожалуйста, как ННР дает традиционное буддистское прибежище постоянно?

----------


## Нико

> Мадам, а можно повежливее? )
> 
>  Поясните, пожалуйста, как ННР дает традиционное буддистское прибежище постоянно?


Ну то, что я слышала в трансляциях, идиосинкразии у меня не вызывало.

----------

Дондог (14.07.2016)

----------


## Гъелкапри Мепа

> В длинной череде перерождений и долгом следовании Дхарме "поиск" наставника в какой-то конкретной жизни достаточно условное понятие, чтобы считать подобный пример единственным руководством к действию. Мы же не про сокровенные наставления Учителя, которые приведут прямо к немедленному пробуждению, говорим.


Иных примеров и инструкций мы, увы, не имеем. Предлагаете следовать Вашим домыслам вместо инструкций из священных писаний и примеров великих мастеров?  :Wink:

----------


## Пэма Бэнза

> Ну говорят, что есть цитата Падмасамбхавы -
>     "Внутренние учения бон совпадают с буддизмом:
>     пусть им не препятствуют!"
> 
> Думаете Охранители Дхармы позволили бы существовать такому леваку под боком? По мне так расцвет обеих традиций рядом говорит об обратном.


Откуда цитата, приведите источник.
Есть и другие цитаты:

У единого учения не может быть двух толкований,
У единой Дхармы не может быть двух способов практики.
Этот бон, противоречащий закону Дхармы,
Еще хуже, чем обыкновенное преступление.

А есть еще известное пророчество Гуру Ринпоче:

Когда тэурангов будут принимать за богов, в Тибете наступит время страданий.

Полагаю, что данная цитата, в том числе указывает, на бонские и буддийские учения.

Цултрим, снимаю шляпу, что с таким терпением разъясняете публике простые вещи.
Мало мы еще работаем с молодежью :Smilie: , отсюда такая каша в головах.
Поистине "строят мандалу Тайной Мантры в козьем загоне и верят, что это им поможет!"

----------

Дондог (14.07.2016), Нико (02.01.2016), Цхултрим Тращи (03.01.2016)

----------


## Нико

> Ну говорят, что есть цитата Падмасамбхавы -
>     "Внутренние учения бон совпадают с буддизмом:
>     пусть им не препятствуют!"
> 
> Думаете Охранители Дхармы позволили бы существовать такому леваку под боком? По мне так расцвет обеих традиций рядом говорит об обратном.


О каком обратном-то? Вы хотите Дхарму Будды или выродившийся бон? Вон как Гуру Ринпоче подчинял в Тибете этих бонских демонов!

----------


## Дубинин

> О каком обратном-то? Вы хотите Дхарму Будды или выродившийся бон? Вон как Гуру Ринпоче подчинял в Тибете этих бонских демонов!


А в результате ни колдует никто путёво, ни "папа где-же сиддхи?" (((

----------

Эделизи (03.01.2016)

----------


## Нико

> А в результате ни колдует никто путёво, ни "папа где-же сиддхи?" (((


А врезультате есть некие дубинины, которые у себя в глазу бревнанивидют))))))).

----------


## Nirdosh Yogino

> Иных примеров и инструкций мы, увы, не имеем. Предлагаете следовать Вашим домыслам вместо инструкций из священных писаний и примеров великих мастеров?


Домыслы это полагать, что Марпа делал выбор, получать нужное ему Учение у бонского мастера или тащиться за тридевять земель. Куда и зачем шел Марпа, известно только Марпе, ну или мы бы имели об этом его наставления - "Вот тут я это не взял и вы не берите."

----------


## Алдын Хадыс

> Нужно различать разные значения слова «бон». Есть бон Шенраба, есть юнгдрунг бон, который является реформированной версией бона Шенраба, сплагиатировавшей практически всё из буддизма, а есть древние магические тибетские практики (так называемый «чёрный бон»). В данной теме речь идёт о том, что юнгдрунг бон и буддизм —это две разные традиции, которые смешивать не следует. Что касается же переосмысления буддизмом магических практик, подчинения тибетских демонов и их привлечение для защиты Дхармы, то это прекрасный ход Гуру Ринпоче, тут вряд ли будут споры.
> 
> А относительно вопроса, что круче, то у буддиста такой вопрос вообще возникать не должен. Буддистам бон просто не нужен.


Буддизм допускает Бон, другими словами не отрицает мир духов, нагов и тд, и где то даже есть легенды о получении каких то передач Будды от нагов и духов. Здесь надо понимать, что сущность, природа и энергия, которая метериализует идеи не раздельны, не двойственны. И энергия это не отражение в зеркале, а само зеркало.

----------


## Нико

> Буддизм допускает Бон, другими словами не отрицает мир духов, нагов и тд, и где то даже есть легенды о получении каких то передач Будды от нагов и духов. Здесь надо понимать, что сущность, природа и энергия, которая метериализует идеи не раздельны, не двойственны. И энергия это не отражение в зеркале, а само зеркало.


Что Вы бред пишете? Не Будда что-то получал от нагов и пр., а они от него.

----------


## Nirdosh Yogino

> Откуда цитата, приведите источник.


http://www.theosophy.ru/lib/dzog16v.htm 5-й вопрос.

----------


## Алдын Хадыс

> Что Вы бред пишете? Не Будда что-то получал от нагов и пр., а они от него.


Я выразил мысль прямо, а по европейскому мышлению это означало, что некоторые передачи буддизма (здесь это слово буддизм заменено на слово Будда, т.к. всякие измы это придумано западниками) были переданы от Будды различным деятелям нагами и духами. Есть достаточно много сутр, легенд по этому поводу. Как король нагов там что то передавал одному из отцов основателей линии Кагью например или там о духах есть легенды. Об этом речь, всего лишь. Остальное расшифровать?

----------


## Алдын Хадыс

Вообще читал, что вот, например, Будда Медицины напрямую лично как Будда Шакьямуни свое учение на нашей планете не передавал. А первыми его учениками были боги, полубоги, небожители всякие и различные там наги, и пр. И вот каждые из них по своему воспринимали учение, так как например боги не воспринимали поучения о страдании или там о непостоянстве, о скоротечности, так как их жизнь длится много кальп. А другие понимали лучше. И в итоге все это уже через них Брахма, Индра, Кришна и тд и пр всяких там нагов и тд поступило в мир людей в большом многообразии. Поэтому будет ошибкой все отрицать безоговорочно, потому что все об одном и том же но с разных сторон. Другой вопрос конечно же: существуют ли все эти миры - богов, полубогов, духов, нагов?

----------

Дондог (14.07.2016)

----------


## Гъелкапри Мепа

> Домыслы это полагать, что Марпа делал выбор, получать нужное ему Учение у бонского мастера или тащиться за тридевять земель. Куда и зачем шел Марпа, известно только Марпе, ну или мы бы имели об этом его наставления - "Вот тут я это не взял и вы не берите."


История Марпы вполне конкретна, в том-то всё и дело. Так что, давайте обойдёмся без лишних и никому не нужных интерпретаций. И даже Миларепа в бонпо не остался, а предпочёл всё же Марпу, помните? )

Хотя, могу и ошибаться, возможно Миларепа обучался магии не у бонпо. )

----------


## Нико

> Я выразил мысль прямо, а по европейскому мышлению это означало, что некоторые передачи буддизма (здесь это слово буддизм заменено на слово Будда, т.к. всякие измы это придумано западниками) были переданы от Будды различным деятелям нагами и духами. Есть достаточно много сутр, легенд по этому поводу. Как король нагов там что то передавал одному из отцов основателей линии Кагью например или там о духах есть легенды. Об этом речь, всего лишь. Остальное расшифровать?


Ой, не надо расшифровывать!!!

----------


## Nirdosh Yogino

> Так что, давайте обойдёмся без лишних и никому не нужных интерпретаций.


Давайте, и не будем притягивать за уши историю, как буддист выучил санскрит и пошел за буддийскими Учениями, к вопросу про бон.

----------


## Нико

> Давайте, и не будем притягивать за уши историю, как буддист выучил санскрит и пошел за буддийскими Учениями, к вопросу про бон.


Я не поняла, Вы тут сторонник бона штоле?

----------


## Росиник

Если оставить в сторону Дзогчен традиции бон, то  вот что ещё примечательно.
Гараб Дордже  - нирманакая Ваджрасаттвы. Получил Учения непосредственно от Ваджрасаттвы и Ваджрапани.
А где же тут Будда Шакьямуни? Обошлись без Шакьямуни? Следует ли из этого, что эта линия Дзогчена - не буддизм?

----------


## Росиник

> История Марпы вполне конкретна, в том-то всё и дело. Так что, давайте обойдёмся без лишних и никому не нужных интерпретаций. И даже Миларепа в бонпо не остался, а предпочёл всё же Марпу, помните? )
> 
> Хотя, могу и ошибаться, возможно Миларепа обучался магии не у бонпо. )


Так Миларепа также не смог стать учеником дзогченовского мастера. Не его путь оказался. Не по способностям.

----------

Дондог (14.07.2016)

----------


## Нико

> Если оставить в сторону Дзогчен традиции бон, то  вот что ещё примечательно.
> Гараб Дордже  - нирманакая Ваджрасаттвы. Получил Учения непосредственно от Ваджрасаттвы и Ваджрапани.
> А где же тут Будда Шакьямуни? Обошлись без Шакьямуни? Следует ли из этого, что эта линия Дзогчена - не буддизм?


Объясняют (некоторые), что Будда Шакьямуни - нирманакая Самантабхадры, адиббуды.

----------


## Нико

> Так Миларепа также не смог стать учеником дзогченовского мастера. Не его путь оказался. Не по способностям.


А Марпа, Вы считаете, не владел дзогченом?

----------


## Росиник

> А Марпа, Вы считаете, не владел дзогченом?


Откуда я это могу знать? )

Вроде как считается, что Марпа передавал линию Махамудры, а не Дзогчен.

----------


## Нико

> Откуда я это могу знать? )
> 
> Вроде как считается, что Марпа передавал линию Махамудры, а не Дзогчен.


Ну вот именно, раз точно не знаете, не говорите. Миларепа-то за одну жизнь достиг просветления. А уже что там было, какие методы - история о них слегка умалчивает.

----------


## Росиник

> Объясняют (некоторые), что Будда Шакьямуни - нирманакая Самантабхадры, адиббуды.


Да, нирманакай может быть множество.
Но в линии передачи дзогчена от Гараба Дордже  Будда Шакьямуни отсутствует.

----------


## Нико

> Да, нирманакай может быть множество.
> Но в линии передачи дзогчена от Гараба Дордже  Будда Шакьямуни отсутствует.


А _другие_ говорят, что он там есть.

----------


## Росиник

> А _другие_ говорят, что он там есть.


Ну да, мысленно Будда Шакьямуни всегда в наших сердцах. )
Он незримо присутствовал во всех передачах.  :Smilie:

----------


## Нико

> Ну да, мысленно Будда Шакьямуни всегда в наших сердцах. )
> Он незримо присутствовал во всех передачах.


А чойто сарказм такой? Когда мне говорят, что та или иная линия исходит от Будды Шакьямуни, у меня нет причин не верить этому учителю, потому что он знает больше меня. А Вы... да... читайте больше книжек умных.

----------


## Росиник

> Ну вот именно, раз точно не знаете, не говорите. Миларепа-то за одну жизнь достиг просветления. А уже что там было, какие методы - история о них слегка умалчивает.


Карма!
 если память мне не изменяет, основной идам Марпы был Хеваджра. Практиковались шесть йог Наропы на стадии завершения, оттуда и реализация Махамудры.

----------


## Нико

> Карма!
>  если память мне не изменяет, основной идам Марпы был Хеваджра. Практиковались шесть йог Наропы на стадии завершения, оттуда и реализация Махамудры.


И это всё, что Вы знаете?

----------


## Nirdosh Yogino

> Я не поняла, Вы тут сторонник бона штоле?


Сторонник в чем?

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Если оставить в сторону Дзогчен традиции бон, то  вот что ещё примечательно.
> Гараб Дордже  - нирманакая Ваджрасаттвы. Получил Учения непосредственно от Ваджрасаттвы и Ваджрапани.
> А где же тут Будда Шакьямуни? Обошлись без Шакьямуни? Следует ли из этого, что эта линия Дзогчена - не буддизм?


А Ваджрасаттва это личное имя ?

Или Самбхогакая-форма Просветлённого Существа/Учителя/Ума (Будды) ?

----------


## Нико

> Сторонник в чем?


В том, что бонский дзогчен - это буддизм?

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Объясняют (некоторые), что Будда Шакьямуни - нирманакая Самантабхадры, адиббуды.


Это где и кто так ?

----------


## Нико

> Это где и кто так ?


Классическая ньингма.

----------

Владимир Николаевич (03.01.2016)

----------


## Росиник

> А чойто сарказм такой? Когда мне говорят, что та или иная линия исходит от Будды Шакьямуни, у меня нет причин не верить этому учителю, потому что он знает больше меня. А Вы... да... читайте больше книжек умных.


Никакого сарказма. Будда Шакьямуни всегда в моем поле Прибежища.
Но притягивать везде и вся имя Шакьямуни - не знаю, правильно ли это.

----------


## Росиник

> И это всё, что Вы знаете?


Это экзамен? )

----------


## Нико

> Это экзамен? )


Да.

----------

Дондог (14.07.2016)

----------


## Нико

> Никакого сарказма. Будда Шакьямуни всегда в моем поле Прибежища.
> Но притягивать везде и вся имя Шакьямуни - не знаю, правильно ли это.


Ежели Вы буддист - то правильно.

----------


## Росиник

> А Ваджрасаттва это личное имя ?
> 
> Или Самбхогакая-форма Просветлённого Существа/Учителя/Ума (Будды) ?


это форма, от ади-будды Самантабхадры.
 Ясно, что это всё наименования.
Есть много проявлений. Также как и гневное проявление Важдрасаттвы - Ваджракилайя...

----------

Владимир Николаевич (03.01.2016)

----------


## Росиник

> Да.


а судьи кто? Кто профессора на этой кафедре? ))

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> это форма, от ади-будды Самантабхадры.
>  ...


 АдиБудда это личность ? 

Самантабхадра это  личное имя ?

Или это реализованная Дхармакая Просветлённого Существа/Учителя/Ума (Будды) ?

----------


## Nirdosh Yogino

> В том, что бонский дзогчен - это буддизм?


Буддизм в каком плане? Является ли бонский дзогчен дзогченом? Мастер Дзогчена Намкай Норбу Ринпоче говорит, что является, а у меня "нет причин не верить этому учителю, потому что он знает больше меня." А буддийской традицией он являться не может, сохранившаяся линия передачи восходит к временам еще до Будды Шакьямуни.

----------

Эделизи (03.01.2016)

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Классическая ньингма.


Сомневаюсь однако  :Smilie:

----------


## Нико

> а судьи кто? Кто профессора на этой кафедре? ))


Те, кто больше  Вас слушал учений.

----------

Дондог (14.07.2016)

----------


## Росиник

> Ежели Вы буддист - то правильно.


А Гараб Дордже, получивший Учения напрямую от Ваджрасаттвы,  разве менее значим, что он нуждается в покровительстве Будды Шакьямуни?
Без Шакьямуни линия передачи будет как-то не вполне кошерна? )

----------


## Нико

> Сомневаюсь однако


А почему?

----------


## Росиник

> Те, кто больше  Вас слушал учений.


это кто, к примеру?

----------


## Pedma Kalzang

Дзогчен - тайное учение бонпо, а бону 16000 лет! Про это не нужно забывать.

----------

Дондог (14.07.2016), Эделизи (03.01.2016)

----------


## Nirdosh Yogino

> Те, кто больше  Вас слушал учений.


И регулярно пишет глупости на тему Дзогчен?

----------

Дондог (14.07.2016)

----------


## Нико

> А Гараб Дордже, получивший Учения напрямую от Ваджрасаттвы,  разве менее значим, что он нуждается в покровительстве Будды Шакьямуни?
> Без Шакьямуни линия передачи будет как-то не вполне кошерна? )


ИМХО, _все буддийские учения_ в эту эпоху без Будды Шакьямуни не вполне кошерны. Если небуддийских хотите - велком.

----------


## Нико

> И регулярно пишет глупости на тему Дзогчен?


Знаете, я не про себя тут говорю. Но уже поверьте, в этой стране есть какие-то люди, которые знают что-то больше Вас. Надеюсь.

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> А почему?


http://board.buddhist.ru/showthread....l=1#post741554
 :Wink:

----------


## Нико

> Дзогчен - тайное учение бонпо, а бону 16000 лет! Про это не нужно забывать.


Вах!!!!!!!

----------

Pedma Kalzang (03.01.2016)

----------


## Нико

Давайте сформулируем вопрос и зададим его мастеру. Является ли бонский вариант дзогчена пиком всех колесниц, быстро приводящим к просветлению? Другие варианты предложите тоже. Главное - разобраться, верно?

----------


## Росиник

> Знаете, я не про себя тут говорю. Но уже поверьте, в этой стране есть какие-то люди, которые знают что-то больше Вас. Надеюсь.


Так может прежде чем других критиковать и пытаться устроить им экзамен, может нужно сперва свои познания оценить?
Кто и сколько лекций прослушал, ретритов просидел, да и как он их слушал - история тут умалчивает. Я Вас лично не знаю, а Вы не знаете меня.

----------

Эделизи (03.01.2016)

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

Если один из Будд будет передавать Учения Махамудры или МахаАти АрьяБодхисаттве, то в какой форме он предстанет\увидится АрьяБодхисаттвой?

А как Его сможет увидеть\воспримет обычный человек ?

----------


## Nirdosh Yogino

> Давайте сформулируем вопрос и зададим его мастеру. Является ли бонский вариант дзогчена пиком всех колесниц, быстро приводящим к просветлению? Другие варианты предложите тоже. Главное - разобраться, верно?


Уже спрашивали - http://www.theosophy.ru/lib/dzog16v.htm

----------

Эделизи (03.01.2016)

----------


## Нико

> Так может прежде чем других критиковать и пытаться устроить им экзамен, может нужно сперва свои познания оценить?
> Кто и сколько лекций прослушал, ретритов просидел, да и как он их слушал - история тут умалчивает. Я Вас лично не знаю, а Вы не знаете меня.


Верно. Вдруг Вы отсидели лет 12 в ретрите по дзогчену, после энного количества прямых введений?

----------


## Нико

> Уже спрашивали - http://www.theosophy.ru/lib/dzog16v.htm


Я бы задала эти вопросы не ННР, не из личных соображений, а просто другому учителю дзогчена, принадлежащему одному из шести крупнейших монастырей дзогчен.

----------


## Nirdosh Yogino

> Я бы задала эти вопросы не ННР, не из личных соображений, а просто другому учителю дзогчена,..


А я бы не просто другому, а который уделил не меньше времени, чем Намкай Норбу Ринпоче, изучению бон, чтобы говорить что-то о нем.

----------

Дондог (14.07.2016), Росиник (03.01.2016), Эделизи (03.01.2016)

----------


## Нико

> Если один из Будд будет передавать Учения Махамудры или МахаАти АрьяБодхисаттве, то в какой форме он предстанет\увидится АрьяБодхисаттвой?
> 
> А как Его сможет увидеть\воспримет обычный человек ?


Арья-бодхисаттвы высоких уровней воспримут будду в форме Самбхогакая, а обычные люди - только в нирманакае.

----------

Владимир Николаевич (03.01.2016)

----------


## Росиник

> Верно. Вдруг Вы отсидели лет 12 в ретрите по дзогчену, после энного количества прямых введений?


12 лет бесполезных холиваров на форуме - наверное тоже дает какой-то опыт?  :Smilie: 

Вот Дубинин приобрел опыт, от организатора центра Ламы Цонкапы  до крушения всех страхов и надежд,  а у кого-то воз и ныне там.

----------

Дондог (14.07.2016)

----------


## Нико

> А я бы не просто другому, а который уделил не меньше времени, чем Намкай Норбу Ринпоче, изучению бон, чтобы говорить что-то о нем.


А почему Вас так бон интересует? Мы ж тут о буддизме вроде.....Не?

----------


## Нико

> 12 лет бесполезных холиваров на форуме - наверное тоже дает какой-то опыт? 
> 
> Вот Дубинин приобрел опыт, от организатора центра Ламы Цонкапы  до крушения всех страхов и надежд,  а у кого-то воз и ныне там.


Это Вы зачем тут написали? Флудить решили?

----------


## Nirdosh Yogino

> А почему Вас так бон интересует?


 Меня бон не интересует.

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Арья-бодхисаттвы высоких уровней воспримут будду в форме Самбхогакая.


А при передаче опыта реализации МахаАти\Дзокчен ?

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> с 2003 года ни разу не видел и не слышал, чтобы ННР давал традиционное буддийское прибежище.


Он не даёт Прибежище в традиционном виде. Но всегда даёт лунг на туны, в начале каждого туна есть формула прибежища в буддийских гуру, йидамах и дакини.




> Буддизм допускает Бон, другими словами не отрицает мир духов, нагов и тд, и где то даже есть легенды о получении каких то передач Будды от нагов и духов. Здесь надо понимать, что сущность, природа и энергия, которая метериализует идеи не раздельны, не двойственны. И энергия это не отражение в зеркале, а само зеркало.


Вы, похоже, несмотря на мои объяснения, не понимаете, что означает «бон» в контексте этой темы, и называете боном ту часть тибетского буддизма, которая Вам кажется менее буддийской. Учения у нагов получал Нагарджуна, эти наги к бонпо вообще никакого отношения не имеют. И от других духов буддисты получают учения только если это просветлённые духи. Перед Дхармапалами (бывшими бонскими божествами и тибетскими духами) и не простираются никогда.




> Если оставить в сторону Дзогчен традиции бон, то  вот что ещё примечательно.
> Гараб Дордже  - нирманакая Ваджрасаттвы. Получил Учения непосредственно от Ваджрасаттвы и Ваджрапани.
> А где же тут Будда Шакьямуни? Обошлись без Шакьямуни? Следует ли из этого, что эта линия Дзогчена - не буддизм?


Как я уже объяснял выше, я считаю, раз буддийские учителя Манджушримитра, Шри Симха и Вималамитра передавали дзогчен, значит, дзогчен это буддизм.

И ещё Будда Шакьямуни является двенадцатым из двенадцати учителей Дзогчена. Не знаю, какой смысл в это закладывается, но является.




> Дзогчен - тайное учение бонпо, а бону 16000 лет! Про это не нужно забывать.


Истинная правда!  :Big Grin:

----------

Pedma Kalzang (03.01.2016), Владимир Николаевич (03.01.2016), Дондог (14.07.2016), Нико (03.01.2016)

----------


## Vidyadhara

Займусь, пожалуй, гелугоборчеством  :Smilie: 

_Согласно истории тантрических текстов, большинство тантр школы новых переводов в Тибете — таких, как Гухьясамаджа, Калачакра и тантры, принадлежащие к разделу Внешних Тантр, — были даны Буддой Шакьямуни. Но тантры раздела Внутренних Тантр в традиции школы старых переводов не исходят от Будды Шакьямуни.
Исходные тантры Маха-йоги и Ану-йоги впервые появились в человеческом мире, когда группа из пяти буддийских практиков, известная как Пять Превосходных Существ (Dam-Pa'i Rigs-Chan Dra-Ma INga), получила их от Будды Ваджрапани в чистом видении на горе Малайя [Шрипада, Шри-Ланка?] через двадцать пять лет после Махапаринирваны, то есть окончательного ухода Будды Шакьямуни. Они были затем переданы царю Джа (Dza) царства Оддияна одним из Пяти Превосходных Существ — Три медом Трагпой (Dri-Med Grags-Pa, Вuмалакupmu) из племени Личчави._
Тулку Тхондуп Ринпоче -Ум Будды: антология текстов Лонгчена Рабджама по Дзогпа Ченпо

----------

Дондог (14.07.2016), Максим& (23.03.2016), Росиник (03.01.2016), Сергей Хос (03.01.2016)

----------


## Vidyadhara

> Объясняют (некоторые), что Будда Шакьямуни - нирманакая Самантабхадры, адиббуды.


Логично. Все будды прошлого, настоящего и будущего - его нирманакаи. Так уж повелось. Но это не значит, что Шакьямуни является источником всех учений и передач в нашу эпоху.

----------

Aion (03.01.2016), Росиник (03.01.2016), Эделизи (03.01.2016)

----------


## Гъелкапри Мепа

> Давайте, и не будем притягивать за уши историю, как буддист выучил санскрит и пошел за буддийскими Учениями, к вопросу про бон.


Ну так не притягивайте, Вас же никто не заставляет. Даже наоборот. )

----------


## Гъелкапри Мепа

> И регулярно пишет глупости на тему Дзогчен?


Волнуетесь, как бы не утратить пальму первенства?  :Big Grin:

----------


## Пэма Бэнза

> http://www.theosophy.ru/lib/dzog16v.htm 5-й вопрос.


Да, читал, есть такая точка зрения и даже ссылка на определенное тэрма.
Но мы, нингмапа, следуем наставлениям Дуджома Ринпоче и своих коренных учителей.
Есть "История школы нингма" Дуджома Ринпоче, другие труды, переведенные на английский язык.
У истинных последователей Гуру Падмасамбхавы нет никаких сомнений на данный счет.
Single malt - он и есть single malt, а blended - это blended :Smilie:

----------

Pedma Kalzang (03.01.2016), Владимир Николаевич (03.01.2016), Гъелкапри Мепа (03.01.2016), Нико (03.01.2016), Цхултрим Тращи (03.01.2016)

----------


## Нико

> Да, читал, есть такая точка зрения и даже ссылка на определенное тэрма.
> Но мы, нингмапа, следуем наставлениям Дуджома Ринпоче и своих коренных учителей.
> Есть "История школы нингма" Дуджома Ринпоче, другие труды, переведенные на английский язык.
> У истинных последователей Гуру Падмасамбхавы нет никаких сомнений на данный счет.
> Single malt - он и есть single malt, а blended - это blended


А где можно "Историю школы ньингма" Дуджома Ринпоче почитать?

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> _Согласно истории тантрических текстов, большинство тантр школы новых переводов в Тибете — таких, как Гухьясамаджа, Калачакра и тантры, принадлежащие к разделу Внешних Тантр, — были даны Буддой Шакьямуни. Но тантры раздела Внутренних Тантр в традиции школы старых переводов не исходят от Будды Шакьямуни.
> Исходные тантры Маха-йоги и Ану-йоги впервые появились в человеческом мире, когда группа из пяти буддийских практиков, известная как Пять Превосходных Существ (Dam-Pa'i Rigs-Chan Dra-Ma INga), получила их от Будды Ваджрапани в чистом видении на горе Малайя [Шрипада, Шри-Ланка?] через двадцать пять лет после Махапаринирваны, то есть окончательного ухода Будды Шакьямуни. Они были затем переданы царю Джа (Dza) царства Оддияна одним из Пяти Превосходных Существ — Три медом Трагпой (Dri-Med Grags-Pa, Вuмалакupmu) из племени Личчави._
> Тулку Тхондуп Ринпоче -Ум Будды: антология текстов Лонгчена Рабджама по Дзогпа Ченпо


А от кого  получил передачу Маха-йоги и Ану-йоги Ваджрапани, это если мы говорим о одном из трёх Великих  ?

Или может в данном случае Ваджрапани - проявление формы Самбхогакаи, в которой Полностью Просветлённые передают _Высшие Тантры_ ?

..........................................................................................................

п.с.  с каких пор Гухьясамаджа и Калачакра - Внешним Тантрами стали ?   :Smilie:

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> А где можно "Историю школы ньингма" Дуджома Ринпоче почитать?


http://www.wisdompubs.org/book/nying...betan-buddhism

Или кто-нибудь может поделиться.

----------


## sergey

А можно написать человеку со стороны? Слегка интересуюсь историей и утверждения о какой-то особенно древней культуре и и т.п. Тибета выглядят не слишком обоснованными, мифическими. Известны например древние культуры Китая, Индии, Шумера, Египта и т.д. Есть какие-то археологические остатки, остатки надписей, сведения и т.д. об этих древних культурах. О древностях Тибета, насколько я в курсе, следов гораздо меньше и они в общем, если не ошибаюсь, не сильно отличаются от того, что можно найти и в разных других местах Земли. На этом фоне утверждения о супер-пупер древности Тибета выглядят для меня в чем-то похожими на утверждения о древних русах или древних украх.

Если взять исторически более известные времена в Тибете - 7 век н.э. и далее, то вполне правдоподобным выглядит то, что бон мог позаимствовать какие-то учения или у зороастрийцев (вроде об этом писал Б.Кузнецов), или, как мне представляется возможным - от буддистов в странах Азии на западе от Тибета. Как известно, в первые века н.э. там процветал буддизм, в том числе буддизм махаяны. Так что вполне например в веке 3-ем могли чему-то научиться от тамошних буддистов. Если, конечно, это вообще не придумано позже, и если бон раньше вообще содержал учения схожие с дзогчен, а не позаимстововал их позже там же в Тибете у буддистов.

Я, кстати, лично, верю в утверждение, что Дхамма Будды была утеряна в нашем мире задолго до появления Будды Шакьямуни, и поэтому 18000 лет назад пробужденных, кроме разве если что пачекка-будд, которые учат только нравственности, не было. Но это, понятно, такая вещь, в которую другие могут не верить.)

----------

Lanky (03.01.2016), Владимир Николаевич (03.01.2016), Фил (03.01.2016)

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

В Бон говорят о Шанг-Шунге. 
имхо: Вряд ли эта местность относится к современной территории Тибета. До убийства Лангдармы, то что в истории называется _тибетской империей_  имело  другие границы.
Также и по распространению языков относящихся к тибето-бирманской группе можно предположить ореол распространения намного более ранней архаичной "тибетской культуры". 

(В принципе несоответствие современных границ и границ в определённый исторический период - это относится не только к Тибету\тибетцам, но и к другим странам\народам. Без учёта этого фактора возможны путаницы в представлениях, как напр. о древней Индии или Греции и т.д.)

----------

Shus (03.01.2016), Эделизи (03.01.2016)

----------


## Shus

> http://www.wisdompubs.org/book/nying...betan-buddhism
> Или кто-нибудь может поделиться.


https://vk.com/doc58745980_244661585...4e7c2abd69201f

----------

Владимир Николаевич (03.01.2016), Нико (03.01.2016), Цхултрим Тращи (03.01.2016)

----------


## Росиник

> Он не даёт Прибежище в традиционном виде.


Это я прекрасно знаю.
Но думаю, интересно будет для Нико.




> Но всегда даёт лунг на туны, в начале каждого туна есть формула прибежища в буддийских гуру, йидамах и дакини.


То есть получается так: приходит человек-новичок и получает лунг  на формулу "Намо Гуру бэ, намо Дэва бэ, Намо Дакини бэ", и он автоматически делается буддистом?  




> Как я уже объяснял выше, я считаю, раз буддийские учителя Манджушримитра, Шри Симха и Вималамитра передавали дзогчен, значит, дзогчен это буддизм.


Дзогчен в наше время передают и учителя из традиции бон. Значит бонский дзогчен - это тоже буддизм? )

 Адзом Другпа, Чанчжуб Дордже, Джамгон Контрул имели в том числе  и бонские передачи и были при этом  буддийскими учителями.

----------

Дондог (14.07.2016)

----------


## Нико

> Это я прекрасно знаю.
> Но думаю, интересно будет для Нико.


Я тоже это знаю, слушала его интернет-трансляции несколько раз. У него действительно всё происходит как-то по-другому. Это не мейнстримовский дзогчен, имхо. 

А вот к бонским ламам за дзогченом не пойду! Да и способностей у меня нет дзогчен практиковать. Прибежище бы сохранить....

----------


## Нико

> https://vk.com/doc58745980_244661585...4e7c2abd69201f


У, какая прелесть! Спасибо огромное!!!!!

----------


## Нико

> Дзогчен в наше время передают и учителя из традиции бон. Значит бонский дзогчен - это тоже буддизм? )


 Вот я этот вопрос тут уже не первый раз задаю.... И всё как-то мутно пока выглядит. Могу задать вопрос кхенпо Намгьялу по вичату))), но поскольку он (кхенпо) мейнстримовский (Пенор Ринпоче и линия Чатрала Ринпоче), скорее всего, получу отрицательный ответ.

----------

Владимир Николаевич (03.01.2016), Дондог (14.07.2016), Цхултрим Тращи (03.01.2016)

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> Вот я этот вопрос тут уже не первый раз задаю.... И всё как-то мутно пока выглядит. Могу задать вопрос кхенпо Намгьялу по вичату))), но поскольку он (кхенпо) мейнстримовский (Пенор Ринпоче и линия Чатрала Ринпоче), скорее всего, получу отрицательный ответ.


Интересно побольше лам послушать на эту тему.

----------


## Нико

> Интересно побольше лам послушать на эту тему.


Да, из шести монастырей. Вот у вас, Цхултрим, вроде как есть связи с монастырём Дзогчен в Тибете. Там нельзя узнать?

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

Я могу у ламы спросить, но обычно когда я ему вопросы задаю заради поспорить на БФ, он не отвечает на них, как чувствует  :Smilie:

----------

Дондог (14.07.2016)

----------


## Нико

> Я могу у ламы спросить, но обычно когда я ему вопросы задаю заради поспорить на БФ, он не отвечает на них, как чувствует


И чо мы теперь, в неведении погрязнем?))))) Вон тут один....оратор... заклеймил БФ как секту.... А я наоборот считаю, что тут можно прояснять какие-то вопросы.

----------

Дондог (14.07.2016)

----------


## Нико

Кстати, тот же кхенпо Намгьял, когда давал учения в Москве, очень тщательно обходил стороной все вопросы, напрямую связанные с дзогчен. Когда я спросила про причину того, ответ был прост: "Нам запрещено говорить о дзогчен". ))))) Какие разные подходы).

----------

Дондог (14.07.2016), Цхултрим Тращи (03.01.2016)

----------


## Nirdosh Yogino

> У истинных последователей Гуру Падмасамбхавы нет никаких сомнений на данный счет.


Не вникать в вопрос и не иметь сомнений, это отстутствие сознательности. Мне вот не слабо сказать, в отличии от "истинных продвинутых практегов", что я не знаю и понятия не имею, что из себя представляет бонский дзогчен, и собственно дела до него нету, чтобы бегать по форумам и верещать "фу-фу-фу" в его сторону, он мне никак дорогу не переходит. Знаю, что у Намкая Норбу Ринпоче, который потратил прилично времени на изучение этого, вот такое мнение, и все.

----------

Эделизи (03.01.2016)

----------


## Гъелкапри Мепа

> Мне вот не слабо сказать, в отличии от "истинных продвинутых практегов"...


И это пишет человек с ником "йогино"? Хорошо, хоть не дхармараджа. Насмешили...  :Kiss:

----------

Нико (03.01.2016)

----------


## Nirdosh Yogino

> И это пишет человек с ником "йогино"?


 Как назвали, тем и пользуюсь.

----------

Дондог (14.07.2016)

----------


## Пэма Бэнза

> Не вникать в вопрос и не иметь сомнений, это отстутствие сознательности. Мне вот не слабо сказать, в отличии от "истинных продвинутых практегов", что я не знаю и понятия не имею, что из себя представляет бонский дзогчен, и собственно дела до него нету, чтобы бегать по форумам и верещать "фу-фу-фу" в его сторону, он мне никак дорогу не переходит. Знаю, что у Намкая Норбу Ринпоче, который потратил прилично времени на изучение этого, вот такое мнение, и все.


А Вы полагаете, что вникли в вопрос? Кого, кроме Намкая Норбу Ринпоче, можете процитировать, чтобы подтвердить, что бонский дзогчен не является имитацией буддийских учений?
И заметьте никто здесь не сомневается в реализации Вашего учителя, а подруга Ваша договорилась до того, что де Дуджом Ринпоче не обладал реализацией. Просто нонсенс!
Цултрим, на мой взгляд, и начал этот тред, что еще раз донести несложные вещи, но столкнулся с разными знатоками истоков буддийского и бонского дзогчена, но предмет они сами изучили слишком однобоко.
Поезжайте в Тибет, поинтересуйтесь про бонский дзогчен у держателей линии передачи Дзогчена, Катока или Шечена, тогда и расставим все точки над i в данном вопросе.

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (04.01.2016)

----------


## Nirdosh Yogino

> А Вы полагаете, что вникли в вопрос?


Простите конечно, но у вас проблемы с чтением? 



> ... я не знаю и понятия не имею, что из себя представляет бонский дзогчен, и собственно дела до него нету,..

----------


## Пэма Бэнза

Стоит ли в этом случае оспаривать очевидные вещи, ссылаясь только на один источник?
Все это уже здесь проходили, мнения различных учителей на происхождение бонского дзогчена разнятся.
Возможно, есть даже тот, кто интегрирует два противоположных мнения в одно :Smilie: 
Но у истинных последователей школы нингма нет сомнений на данный счет :Smilie: 
Ну а те, кто не ограничивают себя принадлежностью к чему бы то ни было, всегда вольны продолжить свои изыскания.

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (04.01.2016)

----------


## Гъелкапри Мепа

> Как назвали, тем и пользуюсь.


Кто? )

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Кстати, тот же кхенпо Намгьял, когда давал учения в Москве, очень тщательно обходил стороной все вопросы, напрямую связанные с дзогчен. Когда я спросила про причину того, ответ был прост: "Нам запрещено говорить о дзогчен". ))))) Какие разные подходы).


А он не уточнил при этом, кому именно "нам" и кем запрещено?

----------

Дондог (14.07.2016)

----------


## Nirdosh Yogino

> Все это уже здесь проходили, мнения различных учителей на происхождение бонского дзогчена разнятся.


Вы действительно не понимаете, так сказать, полноту мнения тех, кто в глаза эти передачи бонские не видел и даже не пытался выяснить жива ли линия передачи?

----------


## Нико

> А он не уточнил при этом, кому именно "нам" и кем запрещено?


Видимо, ему, его учителями))). Тибетцы иногда говорят "мы" вместо "я". )

----------

Дондог (14.07.2016)

----------


## Пэма Бэнза

Нирдош, так мы долго будет переписываться :Smilie: 
Полнота мнения говорите, а на чем зиждется ваша полнота мнения?
Вы все время сводите разговор к тому, что те, кто утверждает, что бонский дзогчен - имитация буддийских учений чего-то не догоняют, поскольку не в теме данного предмета и ограничены какими-то пристрастиями.
Но уместно ли это применять к всеведущим отцам школы нингма, тулку сердечных учеников Гуру Ринпоче, пандитам и тэртонам?
Вы полагаете, что Дуджом Ринпоче не знал данный предмет досконально, будучи держателем всех учений дзогчена и грядущим буддой Мопа Тае?
Еще раз - я не призываю вас посыпать голову пеплом, вы вольны следовать своему учителю, но оставьте и нам, нингмапам, такое право :Smilie: 
А то доходит до абсурда - приходит некий инструктор и начинает рассказывать тибетскому Ринпоче про бонский дзогчен :Smilie:

----------

Дондог (14.07.2016)

----------


## Нико

> Но у истинных последователей школы нингма нет сомнений на данный счет


Пэма Бэнза, можете по сути изложить тут мнение ЕС Дуджома Ринпоче на сей счёт? Чтобы и правда из пустого в порожнее не переливать.

----------

Дондог (14.07.2016)

----------


## Nirdosh Yogino

> Нирдош, так мы долго будет переписываться
> Полнота мнения говорите, а на чем зиждется ваша полнота мнения?


Какое мое мнение? вы о чем?




> Но уместно ли это применять к всеведущим отцам школы нингма, тулку сердечных учеников Гуру Ринпоче, пандитам и тэртонам?


Т.е. вы считаете себя в праве это же самое делать, а другим нельзя? смешно.




> Вы все время сводите разговор к тому, что те, кто утверждает, что бонский дзогчен - имитация буддийских учений чего-то не догоняют, поскольку не в теме данного предмета и ограничены какими-то пристрастиями.


Я свожу все к тому, что вопрос есть и никуда не делся, так как есть свидетельство от мастера Дзогчен, что линия передачи в бон жива. И для выяснения этого вопроса, одними цитатками не отделаться.

----------


## Росиник

> А то доходит до абсурда - приходит некий инструктор и начинает рассказывать тибетскому Ринпоче про бонский дзогчен


 А не может быть такого, что мнение "тибетсткого ринпоче"  будет предвзято, так как "каждый кулик хвалит свое болото"?
Каждый тибетский ринпоче хорошо разбирается в бонском дзогчене? Как показывает праткика и история - некоторые ринпоче дальше своего монастыря и своей школы  никуда не смотрят. Зачем им вникать в учения бон? Этим обычно занимаются научные исследователи.

р.s.: Вот меня всегда пугает употребление слово "истинный".
Так как только и слышим в мире словосочетания - "истинные православные, "истинные шииты", истинные сунниты" и т.п. .  А тут вот и "истинные ньингмапа"  нашлись. Я бы постеснялся таких высокопарных слов.

----------

Дондог (14.07.2016)

----------


## Нико

> А не может быть такого, что мнение "тибетсткого ринпоче"  будет предвзято, так как "каждый кулик хвалит свое болото"?
> Каждый тибетский ринпоче хорошо разбирается в бонском дзогчене? Как показывает праткика и история - некоторые ринпоче дальше своего монастыря и своей школы  никуда не смотрят. Зачем им вникать в учения бон? Этим обычно занимаются научные исследователи.
> 
> р.s.: Вот меня всегда пугает употребление слово "истинный".
> Так как только и слышим в мире словосочетания - "истинные православные, "истинные шииты", истинные сунниты" и т.п. .  А тут вот и "истинные ньингмапа"  нашлись. Я бы постеснялся таких высокопарных слов.


Я вот именно поэтому и задала выше вопрос Пэме Бэнзе, т.к. позиция главы школы ньингма - это не мнение "какого-то ринпоче". А судачить о том, чего не знаешь - тем более бессмысленно, как Вы в вашем этом посте.

----------


## Нико

> Какое мое мнение? вы о чем?
> 
> 
> Т.е. вы считаете себя в праве это же самое делать, а другим нельзя? смешно.
> 
> 
> Я свожу все к тому, что вопрос есть и никуда не делся, так как есть свидетельство от мастера Дзогчен, что линия передачи в бон жива. И для выяснения этого вопроса, одними цитатками не отделаться.


С одной стороны Вы говорите, что Вам этот вопрос "фиолетов", а с другой зачем-то всё куда-то "сводите".  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Nirdosh Yogino

> С одной стороны Вы говорите, что Вам этот вопрос "фиолетов", а с другой зачем-то всё куда-то "сводите".


От фиолетовости вопрос не исчезнет.

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Видимо, ему, его учителями))). Тибетцы иногда говорят "мы" вместо "я". )


То есть, по сути, с учетом твоего разъяснения, он сказал буквально следующее: "Мои учителя запретили мне говорить о дзогчене". Совсем иной смысл получается )))

Значит, это частный случай именно данного учителя, можно не обобщать?

----------

Дондог (14.07.2016)

----------


## Нико

> То есть, по сути, с учетом твоего разъяснения, он сказал буквально следующее: "Мои учителя запретили мне говорить о дзогчене". Совсем иной смысл получается )))
> 
> Значит, это частный случай именно данного учителя, можно не обобщать?


Конечно, какие тут обобщения...)))

----------


## Росиник

> Я вот именно поэтому и задала выше вопрос Пэме Бэнзе, т.к. позиция главы школы ньингма - это не мнение "какого-то ринпоче". А судачить о том, чего не знаешь - тем более бессмысленно, как Вы в вашем этом посте.


Не понял. Пэма Бэнза - глава школы Ньингма? Или он собирается интерпретировать слова главы школы Ньингма? А кто будет переводить? Не будет ли это цитатой, выдранной из контекста? Е.С. Дуджом Ринпоче  давно ушел, и кроме его той цитаты, которой размахивают  выступающие против бон, ничего нет.

----------

Дондог (14.07.2016)

----------


## Пэма Бэнза

Нирдош, что вас так зациклило?
Верьте во что хотите, не выдавайте только частное мнение за истину в последней инстанции.
Сами-то чего полезли в данную переписку?
Еще раз процитировать Намкая Норбу Ринпоче.
Слышали, спасибо.
Еще цитатки будут?

----------

Гъелкапри Мепа (04.01.2016)

----------


## Пэма Бэнза

> Пэма Бэнза, можете по сути изложить тут мнение ЕС Дуджома Ринпоче на сей счёт? Чтобы и правда из пустого в порожнее не переливать.


Нико, так Цултрим же изложил мнение школы нингма - имитация буддийских учений, зачем принимать прибежище в фантазиях?
Только новоявленным адептам это фиолетово, так пусть себе фантазируют и расширяют кругозор по возможности.

----------

Гъелкапри Мепа (04.01.2016), Нико (04.01.2016), Цхултрим Тращи (04.01.2016)

----------


## Nirdosh Yogino

> Нирдош, что вас так зациклило?
> Верьте во что хотите, не выдавайте только частное мнение за истину в последней инстанции.


Во что я хочу верить? Какое я мнение выдаю за истину? Это совсем не меня тут похоже зациклило.

----------


## Пэма Бэнза

> А не может быть такого, что мнение "тибетсткого ринпоче"  будет предвзято, так как "каждый кулик хвалит свое болото"?
> Каждый тибетский ринпоче хорошо разбирается в бонском дзогчене? Как показывает праткика и история - некоторые ринпоче дальше своего монастыря и своей школы  никуда не смотрят. Зачем им вникать в учения бон? Этим обычно занимаются научные исследователи.
> 
> р.s.: Вот меня всегда пугает употребление слово "истинный".
> Так как только и слышим в мире словосочетания - "истинные православные, "истинные шииты", истинные сунниты" и т.п. .  А тут вот и "истинные ньингмапа"  нашлись. Я бы постеснялся таких высокопарных слов.


Росиник, тогда вам не к ринпоче, к тибетологам :Smilie: 
В слове истинный нет ничего плохого, вы же тоже поди истинный римэ :Smilie: 
Например, в сугатах Трех Корней - истинных Трех Драгоценностях - слышали или тоже напрягает?

----------


## Пэма Бэнза

> Во что я хочу верить? Какое я мнение выдаю за истину? Это совсем не меня тут похоже зациклило.


Да вас, вас, иначе не лезли бы со своим бонским дзогченом и частным мнением в любой тред.
Я уже пытался завершить нашу дискуссию, поскольку ничего нового друг другу мы не скажем.
Последнее слово за вами и заканчиваем :Smilie:

----------

Гъелкапри Мепа (04.01.2016)

----------


## Nirdosh Yogino

> Да вас, вас, иначе не лезли бы со своим бонским дзогченом и частным мнением в любой тред.
> Я уже пытался завершить нашу дискуссию, поскольку ничего нового друг другу мы не скажем.
> Последнее слово за вами и заканчиваем


Вы даже мое мнение не удосужились выяснить на первых страницах темы, а пишете какой-то бред про якобы мой бонский дзогчен, еще и в любом треде.
Могу только посоветовать не трусить, отмахиваясь общими цитатками, а подойти и спросить к всеведующим - "Вот есть конкретная "Устная передача Шанг-Шунг", кем, когда и при каких обстоятельствах она была выдумана, или это действительно еще живая линия передачи?"

----------


## Пэма Бэнза

> Не понял. Пэма Бэнза - глава школы Ньингма? Или он собирается интерпретировать слова главы школы Ньингма? А кто будет переводить? Не будет ли это цитатой, выдранной из контекста? Е.С. Дуджом Ринпоче  давно ушел, и кроме его той цитаты, которой размахивают  выступающие против бон, ничего нет.


Что вы право? Я даже не Ринпоче со звучным именем Дордже на конце :Smilie: 
Вы заблуждаетесь, что это частное мнение или тем более, вырванное из контекста.
Дуджом Ринпоче с нами, как и линия передачи.
Привели же ссылку на книгу - почитайте на досуге, как и труды других иерархов школы нингма.

----------

Гъелкапри Мепа (04.01.2016), Нико (04.01.2016)

----------


## Пэма Бэнза

> Вы даже мое мнение не удосужились выяснить на первых страницах темы, а пишете какой-то бред про якобы мой бонский дзогчен, еще и в любом треде.
> Могу только посоветовать не трусить, отмахиваясь общими цитатками, а подойти и спросить к всеведующим - "Вот есть конкретная "Устная передача Шанг-Шунг", кем, когда и при каких обстоятельствах она была выдумана, или это действительно еще живая линия передачи?"


Ваше мнение известно, поскольку вы следуете своему учителю.
К всеведущим?
Так не знают про такую передачу в школе нингма, сколько же можно спрашивать?
И зачем она нам нужна буддистам, если все тантры, агамы и упадеши переданы во всей полноте в линии передачи Гуру Ринпоче, Вималамитры и Вайрочаны.
Ну а вам предлагаю интегрировать!
На Востоке зачастую противоречия - не антагонизмы, а средство общения :Smilie:

----------

Гъелкапри Мепа (04.01.2016)

----------


## Росиник

> Росиник, тогда вам не к ринпоче, к тибетологам
> В слове истинный нет ничего плохого, вы же тоже поди истинный римэ
> Например, в сугатах Трех Корней - истинных Трех Драгоценностях - слышали или тоже напрягает?


Нет, истинные Три Драгоценности не напрягают.
А вот истинные .... ( здесь можно вставить - ньингмапа, гелугпа, сакьяпа  и др.) - да, напрягает. Что-то уж "истину" они иногда  как-то по разному интерпретируют, каждый старается присвоить истину себе, тянет одеяло на себя.   Каждый кулик хвалит свою школу, это неплохо. Плохо когда за другое видение истины одни готовы идти войной на других, что и было, к сожалению,  в истории тибетских буддийских школ

----------


## Росиник

> Так не знают про такую передачу в школе нингма, сколько же можно спрашивать?


То что не знают, то это не означает, что этого не существует.

----------


## Пэма Бэнза

> Нет, истинные Три Драгоценности не напрягают.
> А вот истинные .... ( здесь можно вставить - ньингмапа, гелугпа, сакьяпа  и др.) - да, напрягает. Что-то уж "истину" они иногда  как-то по разному интерпретируют, каждый старается присвоить истину себе, тянет одеяло на себя.   Каждый кулик хвалит свою школу, это неплохо. Плохо когда за другое видение истины одни готовы идти войной на других, что и было, к сожалению,  в истории тибетских буддийских школ


Росиник, вот за кулика вдвойне спасибо :Smilie: 
Каждый Кулика Пундарика свою Шамбалу хвалит :Smilie: 
Никакие войны нам не нужны, общаемся просто.

Всем, кстати, рекомендую книгу - Wellsprings of the Great Perfection, the lives and insights of the early masters.
Там все изложено очень подробно, но с буддийской точки зрения, ни одного упоминания про Шанг-шунг ненгюд.
Зато есть фрагменты из различных тантр дзогчена, включая Кулаяражду-тантру, жизнеописания 12 будд дзогчена, последний из которых Будда Шакьямуни и много другой ценной информации.

----------

Дондог (14.07.2016), Росиник (04.01.2016)

----------


## Сергей Хос

И вообще, что мы знаем о происхождении чего-либо? есть вот к примеру такое мнение:

"В ордене Джуна Акхара есть 52 линии. 16 линий Пури, 14 Гири, еще 13 Гири, это сорок три линии, 4 Бхарати, 4 Сарасвати, это пятьдесят одна, а пятьдесят вторая линия называется Лама. Существовал учитель по имени Камал баба, который жил на территории современного Пакистана, в районе Пешавара, рядом с афганской границей. Эту местность еще называли Уддияна. Камал баба посетил Тибет и у него там были ученики. Там его называли Гуру Ринпоче или Падмасамбхава, а его линию - Лама. И внутри нашей Акхары признают тибетских лам из линии Падмасамбхавы, Гуру Ринпоче. Может многие тибетцы об этом не знают, потому что в Тибете Падмасамбхава просто проявился, но для нас он был одним из баба, который ушел в Тибет. Он даже изображается с тришулом (трезубец), как садху".

И что? линия Гуру Ринпоче, это буддизм или нет? )))

----------

Aion (04.01.2016), Дондог (14.07.2016)

----------


## Nirdosh Yogino

> Ваше мнение известно, поскольку вы следуете своему учителю.


Понятно. Можете дальше спорить со своими фантазиями, но это не продуктивно совсем.

То, что Намкай Норбу Ринпоче изучил и высказался на тему, не значит, что это мое мнение. Я не реализованный мастер Дзогчен, и не изучал эту устную передачу, чтобы иметь такое же мнение об ее истинности.




> Так не знают про такую передачу в школе нингма, сколько же можно спрашивать?


Когда не знают, говорят что не знают. Рад, что в школе нингма так прямо и говорят, в отличии от форумных войнов, делающих из "не знаю" вывод об истинности/не истинности.

----------

Дондог (14.07.2016), Росиник (04.01.2016)

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> И вообще, что мы знаем о происхождении чего-либо? есть вот к примеру такое мнение:
> 
> "В ордене Джуна Акхара есть 52 линии. 16 линий Пури, 14 Гири, еще 13 Гири, это сорок три линии, 4 Бхарати, 4 Сарасвати, это пятьдесят одна, а пятьдесят вторая линия называется Лама. Существовал учитель по имени Камал баба, который жил на территории современного Пакистана, в районе Пешавара, рядом с афганской границей. Эту местность еще называли Уддияна. Камал баба посетил Тибет и у него там были ученики. Там его называли Гуру Ринпоче или Падмасамбхава, а его линию - Лама. И внутри нашей Акхары признают тибетских лам из линии Падмасамбхавы, Гуру Ринпоче. Может многие тибетцы об этом не знают, потому что в Тибете Падмасамбхава просто проявился, но для нас он был одним из баба, который ушел в Тибет. Он даже изображается с тришулом (трезубец), как садху".
> 
> И что? линия Гуру Ринпоче, это буддизм или нет? )))


Ничем не лучше бонских заявлений, что Гуру Ринпоче это на самом деле Тапихрица. А кришнаиты как известно признают Будду Шакьямуни воплощением Вишну. དེ་ནས?

----------

Владимир Николаевич (04.01.2016), Дондог (14.07.2016), Нико (04.01.2016), Сергей Хос (05.01.2016)

----------


## Shus

Я понимаю, что яростный спор это святое и извиняюсь за вмешательство, но в книжке Dudjom Rinpoche есть небольшой раздел, который так и называется:

PART SEVEN: A RECTIFICATION OF MISCONCEPTIONS CONCERNING THE NYINGMA SCHOOL
9. The Relationship between the Nyingmapa and Ponpo Traditions стр. 936

P.S. Указанные в ней ссылки тоже желательно прочитать.
Бонпо также поминается и в следующей, 10-ой, главе.

----------

Владимир Николаевич (04.01.2016), Дондог (14.07.2016), Нико (04.01.2016), Цхултрим Тращи (04.01.2016)

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

Меня так увлекли эти две главы, что я из сострадания к бонпо их перевёл на благо всех существ!

Русский переводчик книги Тулку Тондупа уличается в ошибках перевода!

*9. О связи между традициями ньингмапа и бонпо*

[801.2-803.1] Опять же, некоторые говорят, что традиция бон и Великое Совершенство тесно взаимосвязаны, потому что стиль ньингмапа и бонпо похожий.[1313] Между терминологией учения и так далее действительно есть много сходного, но поскольку эти [работы по Бону] были написаны так, чтобы походить на буддийское учение, как же они могут быть непохожими? Например, говорится, что в Индии было три обычных [небуддийских школы], аналогичных благочестивым служителям, и таким же образом, эгоистичные будды, «только сознание», мадхьямака, крия, чарья, йога, отцовская тантра, материнская тантра и недвойственная тантра. Так же и в Тибете буддийские учения, включая все тексты мадхьямаки, запредельного совершенства, винаи, «Сокровищницу абхидхармы» и мантры; [способы достижения] божеств, таких как Чакрасамвара, Бхайрава и Ваджракила; и [наставления по] внутреннему теплу, Великой Печати, Великому Совершенству и так далее, все были имитированы бонпо. Они, однако, неоригинальны. Потому, как можно начинать опровергать эти беспредельные, случайные фантазии?

Тем не менее, служители благой удачи[1314], [бонских] мантр и так далее, полагавшихся непосредственно полезными, могли быть открываемы просветлёнными действиями и проявлениями будд и бодхисаттв, потому что размах искусных средств победителей и их сыновей невозможно представить, как показано на примере деятельности «нищего, говорящего правду»[1315]. В общем, есть огромное множество [учений], которые хотя и называются «бон», но лишь называются, на самом же деле очевидно принадлежа к буддийскому учению. Неверно принимать окончательное решение об их подтверждаемости или неподтверждаемости, так как это всего лишь создаёт лишь ненависть к знаниям.
Более того, говорится, что существовала причинная основа для возникновения парами индуизма и буддизма в Индии, буддийских монахов и бонпо в Тибете, хотя там не было настоящих [индийских] школ, придерживавшихся крайних воззрений, а также буддистов и даосов в Китае.[1317] Таким образом, пока другие традиции не вредят Учению, нам следует просто позволять им быть. Как говорится в «Сутре Чандрапрадиты» [т.е. в «Сутре Царя Созерцания», гл. 7, стих 6]:

Не думай с ненавистью о тех
Приверженцев крайних воззрений, населяющих мир
Порождение сострадания к ним
Это особенность сострадания новичка.

*10. О «неудачливости ньингмапа»*

[803.1-807.1] Далее, в поздние времена были некоторые, говорящие, что тот, кто будет практиковать традицию учения ньингмапа, будет неудачлив, вследствие чего мы видим многих, кто принял эту традицию, а затем оставил её в качестве постоянного объекта прибежища. Тем не менее, никто из понимающих причины и потому имеющих твёрдое убеждение в сердце не будет беспокоиться вообще по поводу присутствия или отсутствия ничего не значащей временной удачи. Даже если тысяча будд появились в видении и сказали такому человеку: «Твоя традиция учения ложна. Оставь её и следуй другой!», даже кончики его волос не пошевелились бы. Хотя это не имеет значения, что обычные люди, не освободившиеся из капкана желаний, ненависти и заблуждения, питают надежды и сомнения, всё же, по причинам, приведённым ниже, было бы правильно утверждать, что ньингмапа довольно неудачливы.

В древности весь Тибет был владением злых бестелесных богов и демонов. Великий учитель [Падмасамбхава] сделал их беспомощными силой своего гневного воспитания. Он взял жизненно важные сердечные мантры тех, кто принял данные им обеты и назначил их защитниками. Тех, кто не сдержал обеты, он «освободил», и таким образом уничтожил. Так же и в случае обычных людей министр Мажанг был похоронен заживо, потому что он препятствовал введению Учения, и многие другие бонские министры также были наказаны. В «Повелении Падмы» говорится:

Учение и бон встретились как убийцы.
Поскольку они не считали друг друга чистыми,
Многих учёных переводчиков пришлось изгнать.[1318]

Таким образом, введение учения, проявившееся в переводе и разъяснении подлинной доктрины в соответствии с желаниями достопочтенного царя [Трисонга], столкнулось со значительными трудностями. Наконец, наставник Шантаракшита и учитель Падмасамбхава отвергли воззрение и поведение бонпо и победили их чудесной демонстрацией знаков достижения. Монарх приказал бонпо придерживаться истинного учения, но за исключением немногих они не подчинились и превратили многие [буддийские] писания в бонские [писания]. Когда царь услышал об этом, он приказал обезглавить большинство бонпо, но Гуру Ринпоче сказал, что боги и демоны Тибета любили бон, и разрешил оставить оракулов, астрологию, почитание божеств и ритуалы привлечения богатства, как они были. Он подчинил всех остальных и изгнал тех бонпо на окраины вместе с тамбуринами, которые были у них барабанами, шангами, которые были у них инструментами[1319], лисьими шкурами вместо шапок, «пхаджо» в качестве имени[1320] и ослами для перевозки.
Впоследствии в правление монарха Три Ралпачена, религиозные законы стали крайне строгими и злые министры пострадали. Тем, кто смотрел искоса или угрожающе указывал на монашеские общины, выкалывали глаза, отрубали руки и так далее. Многие были таким образом наказаны, и из-за злых министров клятва верности не могла быть дана богам и нагам в третий раз[1321]. Гуру Ринпоче провозгласил:

В будущем человечество будет одержимо зловредными богами, людоедами и духами-гонгпо. Поведением, отрицающим обязательства, обеты и плоды поступков, они разрушат законы духа и времени. Эти сегодняшние злые министры бонпо примут различные телесные и бестелесные формы и будут препятствовать учению в Тибете различными способами.

Более того, сильные и выразительные противоядия против демонов, духов-гонгпо и тамси, для уничтожения демонов-гьялпо и сенмо[1322] и для предотвращения военного вторжения и восстания появились исключительно среди глубоких сокровищ Школы Древних Переводов. Поэтому все виды демонов наверняка питают невыносимую ненависть к приверженцам этой традиции. Поэтому они получат плоды в соответствии со своими силами и поступками, связанными с их соответствующими порочными стремлениями, потому что такова действительность принципа причины и следствия. Поэтому, проявляя к ним сострадание, мы должны сделать их основой для практики терпения. Помимо того, что не следует культивировать ненависть в течение даже мгновения, так как это повредит поведению бодхисаттвы. Это я говорю в качестве отступления.

В особенности, некоторые могут, забыв о доброте таких, как великий учитель [Падмасамбхава], единственное прибежище тибетцев, поносить его своими порочными представлениями. Всё, чего они добьются это временных неприятностей для себя, но они никогда не помешают действиям Гуру Ринпоче — океана пробуждённой активности. Вдобавок, специфической чертой возвышенных бодхисаттв является то, что даже тех, у кого неблагие связи, они заставляют прекратить самсару[1323]. Поэтому я, посланник Падмасамбхавы, предсказываю, что даже эти неуважительные критиканы когда-нибудь несомненно станут учениками Гуру и испытают счастье вечного блаженства.

Перевод не редактировал, прошу прощения за ошибки.

----------

Aion (04.01.2016), Shus (04.01.2016), Владимир Николаевич (04.01.2016), Вольдемар (04.01.2016), Гъелкапри Мепа (04.01.2016), Нико (04.01.2016)

----------


## Nirdosh Yogino

Как говорится "смотрю в книгу, вижу фигу"...

"Тем не менее, служители благой удачи[1314], [бонских] мантр и так далее, полагавшихся непосредственно полезными, могли быть открываемы просветлёнными действиями и проявлениями будд и бодхисаттв, потому что размах искусных средств победителей и их сыновей невозможно представить, как показано на примере деятельности «нищего, говорящего правду»[1315]. В общем, есть огромное множество [учений], которые хотя и называются «бон», но лишь называются, на самом же деле очевидно принадлежа к буддийскому учению."

Сильно сомневаюсь, что "размах искусных средств победителей и их сыновей невозможно представить" говорится про тупое копирование, обозначенное отдельно в предыдущем абзаце.

----------

Дондог (14.07.2016)

----------


## Нико

> Меня так увлекли эти две главы, что я из сострадания к бонпо их перевёл на благо всех существ!
> 
> Русский переводчик книги Тулку Тондупа уличается в ошибках перевода!
> 
> *9. О связи между традициями ньингмапа и бонпо*
> 
> [801.2-803.1] Опять же, некоторые говорят, что традиция бон и Великое Совершенство тесно взаимосвязаны, потому что стиль ньингмапа и бонпо похожий.[1313] Между терминологией учения и так далее действительно есть много сходного, но поскольку эти [работы по Бону] были написаны так, чтобы походить на буддийское учение, как же они могут быть непохожими? Например, говорится, что в Индии было три обычных [небуддийских школы], аналогичных благочестивым служителям, и таким же образом, эгоистичные будды, «только сознание», мадхьямака, крия, чарья, йога, отцовская тантра, материнская тантра и недвойственная тантра. Так же и в Тибете буддийские учения, включая все тексты мадхьямаки, запредельного совершенства, винаи, «Сокровищницу абхидхармы» и мантры; [способы достижения] божеств, таких как Чакрасамвара, Бхайрава и Ваджракила; и [наставления по] внутреннему теплу, Великой Печати, Великому Совершенству и так далее, все были имитированы бонпо. Они, однако, неоригинальны. Потому, как можно начинать опровергать эти беспредельные, случайные фантазии?
> 
> Тем не менее, служители благой удачи[1314], [бонских] мантр и так далее, полагавшихся непосредственно полезными, могли быть открываемы просветлёнными действиями и проявлениями будд и бодхисаттв, потому что размах искусных средств победителей и их сыновей невозможно представить, как показано на примере деятельности «нищего, говорящего правду»[1315]. В общем, есть огромное множество [учений], которые хотя и называются «бон», но лишь называются, на самом же деле очевидно принадлежа к буддийскому учению. Неверно принимать окончательное решение об их подтверждаемости или неподтверждаемости, так как это всего лишь создаёт лишь ненависть к знаниям.
> ...


Воистину!!!

----------


## Нико

> Как говорится "смотрю в книгу, вижу фигу"...
> 
> "Тем не менее, служители благой удачи[1314], [бонских] мантр и так далее, полагавшихся непосредственно полезными, могли быть открываемы просветлёнными действиями и проявлениями будд и бодхисаттв, потому что размах искусных средств победителей и их сыновей невозможно представить, как показано на примере деятельности «нищего, говорящего правду»[1315]. В общем, есть огромное множество [учений], которые хотя и называются «бон», но лишь называются, на самом же деле очевидно принадлежа к буддийскому учению."
> 
> Сильно сомневаюсь, что "размах искусных средств победителей и их сыновей невозможно представить" говорится про тупое копирование.


Если почитать или послушать про историю ньингма в Тибете, станет очевидно, что это, на самом деле, традиция учений Будды Шакьямуни, принесённая из Индии в Тибет благодаря доброте трёх личностей: царя Трисонг Децена, настоятеля Шантаракшиты и воплощённой эманации - Гуру Ринпоче. Не будь их, никакого буддизма в Тибете бы не состоялось.

----------

Гъелкапри Мепа (04.01.2016)

----------


## Nirdosh Yogino

> Если почитать или послушать про историю ньингма в Тибете, станет очевидно, что это, на самом деле, традиция учений Будды Шакьямуни, принесённая из Индии в Тибет благодаря доброте трёх личностей: царя Трисонг Децена, настоятеля Шантаракшиты и воплощённой эманации - Гуру Ринпоче. Не будь их, никакого буддизма в Тибете бы не состоялось.


Вы это оспорить хотите или что? - "В общем, есть огромное множество [учений], которые хотя и называются «бон», но лишь называются, *на самом же деле очевидно принадлежа к буддийскому учению*."

----------


## Нико

> Вы это оспорить хотите или что? - "В общем, есть огромное множество [учений], которые хотя и называются «бон», но лишь называются, *на самом же деле очевидно принадлежа к буддийскому учению*."


А зачем тогда называть их "боном", даже если всего лишь "лишь? Зачем получать дзогчен от лам в синеньких маечках? Когда можно получать от жёлто-красненьких? Ведь с боном Вы никогда не можете определить, то ли у Вас Прибежище, или же что-то там такое... неординарное. )))))

----------


## Nirdosh Yogino

> Зачем получать дзогчен от лам в синеньких маечках?


Не знаю зачем, в наибольшей полноте Дзогчен сейчас в буддийской традиции. Это отменяет как-то наличие буддийских учений (не скопированных) в боне, и их надо отрицать?

----------


## Гъелкапри Мепа

> Вы это оспорить хотите или что? - "В общем, есть огромное множество [учений], которые хотя и называются «бон», но лишь называются, *на самом же деле очевидно принадлежа к буддийскому учению*."


Йогино, возвращаясь к вопросу о том, кто и что видит в книге... Если говорить непосредственно о Дзогпа Ченпо или "Великом Совершенстве" применительно к бонпо, то здесь Дуджом Ринпоче более, чем однозначен...



> Так же и в Тибете буддийские учения, включая все тексты мадхьямаки, запредельного совершенства, винаи, «Сокровищницу абхидхармы» и мантры; [способы достижения] божеств, таких как Чакрасамвара, Бхайрава и Ваджракила; и [наставления по] внутреннему теплу, Великой Печати, Великому Совершенству и так далее, все были имитированы бонпо. Они, однако, неоригинальны. Потому, как можно начинать опровергать эти беспредельные, случайные фантазии?

----------

Нико (04.01.2016)

----------


## Росиник

"Зачем получать дзогчен от лам в синеньких маечках?"

чёт мне  вся эта тема  начинает напоминать спор между  остроконечниками  и  тупоконечниками ))

----------


## Нико

> "Зачем получать дзогчен от лам в синеньких маечках?"
> 
> чёт мне  вся эта тема  начинает напоминать спор между  остроконечниками  и  тупоконечниками ))


А мне чёт напоминает вообще маразм. Здесь крайне мало людей, способных адекватно говорить на эту тему.

----------


## Росиник

> Здесь крайне мало людей, способных адекватно говорить на эту тему.


Склонен согласиться с Вами.
Поэтому недолюбливаю все эти форумы.

----------


## Александр С

Если рассматривать этот вопрос с поверхностных позиций, не обращая внимания на смысловое наполнение, учитывая только внешние формальные признаки, то в вашем споре победителем вышел бы условно-обобщенный индуизм. Там ровно те же обвинения в адрес ваджраяны: непонимание сути, профанация и ограниченность. Точно так же привлекаются духовные авторитеты и академические исследования. Особенно, со стороны наследников тех школ, у которых буддийская тантра в свое время позаимствовала символический язык.

Насколько политически обусловлено может быть заявление любого крупного религиозного деятеля, несмотря на его компетентность в доктринальных вопросах и признанную духовную реализацию, мы можем видеть на примере некоторых выступлений Его Святейшества. 

Тибетская история до самого недавнего времени не отличалась плюрализмом. В условиях теократической феодальной раздробленности, широта взглядов была уделом единиц. Чей авторитет, однако, не подвергался сомнению даже на фоне не угасающих межшкольных конфликтов. 

В этом смысле сама история тибетского буддизма предоставляет нам выбор: ограничивать себя политикой или изучать все, что сегодня доступно на фоне открытого диалога, обмена опытом и стремления сохранить духовные традиции живыми в их подлинной, сущностной уникальности. Обе позиции имеют за собой солидный багаж. 

Иметь собственное мнение - это очень редкая возможность. И впервые она так широко доступна, по сравнению даже с недавним прошлым. И, на мой взгляд, в этих условиях было бы ошибкой идти по пути шаблонности восприятия.

----------

Росиник (05.01.2016)

----------


## Нико

> Не знаю зачем, в наибольшей полноте Дзогчен сейчас в буддийской традиции. Это отменяет как-то наличие буддийских учений (не скопированных) в боне, и их надо отрицать?


Мы тут (некоторые) говорим, что дзогчен в боне - это учения сымитированные, и потому зачем они нужны если имеется первоисточник? И - два - сомнительность Прибежища? 

Вот сколько раз в Мск убеждалась, что, если тема учения заявлена как "дзогчен", можно хоть к любому бежать его получать. А почему прежде не разобрались? Вот примерно так.

----------


## Nirdosh Yogino

> Мы тут (некоторые) говорим, что дзогчен в боне - это учения сымитированные, и потому зачем они нужны если имеется первоисточник? И - два - сомнительность Прибежища?


Дзогчен не сутры, где скопированный и подправленный набор слов может исказить смысл. Здесь важна реализация мастера, который дает Учение, как и вообще в Ваджраяне. Если у него имеется реализация, то абсолютно без разницы откуда будет взят набор слов, в плане, что он отдает себе отчет, чему он учит и способен это знание передать. Вопрос с Прибежищем также вопрос реализации, если Будда предстанет тумбочкой, вы не станете в нем прибежище принимать? Вообще и с сутрами тоже вопрос реализации, реализованный не сможет исказить смысл. А вот как обстоят дела с реализацией в боне ничего сказать не могу, так как не сталкивался, и способностей распознать наличие реализации нету. Но если мы поверим Дуджому Ринпоче, что благодаря размаху "искусных средств победителей и их сыновей", а не копированию, в боне есть буддийские Учения, то значит и реализация должна быть, иначе бы этих Учений не было.

Кому нужны эти Учения, когда буддизм под боком? Думаю это уже вопрос кармических связей, и подход "что вы дебилы забыли в боне, он не правильный" здесь не катит.

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> Не знаю зачем, в наибольшей полноте Дзогчен сейчас в буддийской традиции. Это отменяет как-то наличие буддийских учений (не скопированных) в боне, и их надо отрицать?


А их никто особо и не отрицает, как мы видим. Когда говорится, что бон это не буддизм, не говорится, что в боне совсем нет ни следа истинной дхармы.

Проблему заявления, что бон это буддизм, я лично вижу в том, что когда бонпо примазываются к буддизму, я должен признать, что Тонпа Шенраб — это истинный будда и принимать в нём Прибежище. Заодно признать и остальные бонские байки, что учению бон 16 тыс. лет, что Гуру Ринпоче —это эманация Тапихрицы и таким образом ученик Тонпы Шенраба, и что учения дзогчена были им получены от бонпо. Эти байки выглядят как весьма бредовый нью-эйдж. Заставлять буддистов их признавать —это всё равно, что заставлять буддистов признать, например, Блаватскую. Ну она же училась у Дзогчен Мура Ринпоче, значит теоретически, получала какие-то подлинные буддийские учения. Это значит, что весь её бред это дхарма? А бонский бред, кроме того, что он бережно хранился и передавался в течение нескольких столетий, ничем не лучше.

Опять же, уважительных причин примазываться к буддизму у бонпо нет. У них свои линии передачи, свои йидамы и мантры, свои 9 колесниц, которые содержательно не полностью совпадают с ньингма. Единственные причины — политические и экономические. Избавиться от репутации злобных колдунов, которая у них есть среди тибетского мэйнстрима, привлечь побольше европейских неофитов с подношениями, которым всё равно, какая традиция. Избежать подозрений в нетрадиционности религии, как в случае с регистрацией белорусской «Буддийской общины бон». Если бы были какие-то истинные причины для объединения, бонпо уже давно договорились бы и объединили бы свои линии передачи и учения с буддийскими. За тысячу лет с возникновения юнгдрунг бона, допустим, это трудно было сделать, но со времени расцвета риме за последнее столетие с лишним уже вполне реально. Раз этого сделано не было, значит, причин действительно нет.

----------

Вольдемар (05.01.2016), Нико (05.01.2016)

----------


## Нико

> Дзогчен не сутры, где скопированный и подправленный набор слов может исказить смысл. Здесь важна реализация мастера, который дает Учение, как и вообще в Ваджраяне. Если у него имеется реализация, то абсолютно без разницы откуда будет взят набор слов, в плане, что он отдает себе отчет, чему он учит и способен это знание передать. Вопрос с Прибежищем также вопрос реализации, если Будда предстанет тумбочкой, вы не станете в нем прибежище принимать? Собственно и с сутрами тоже вопрос реализации, реализованный не сможет исказить смысл. А вот как обстоят дела с реализацией в боне ничего сказать не могу, так как не сталкивался, и способностей распознать наличие реализации нету. Но если мы поверим Дуджому Ринпоче, что благодаря размаху "искусных средств победителей и их сыновей", а не копированию, в боне есть буддийские Учения, то значит и реализация должна быть, иначе бы этих Учений не было.
> 
> Кому нужны эти Учения, когда буддизм под боком? Думаю это уже вопрос кармических связей, и подход "что вы дебилы забыли в боне, он не правильный" здесь не катит.


Учитывая Вашу заявленную традицию, Вы можете и у тумбочки дзогчен получить. ))))

----------


## Nirdosh Yogino

> ... бонпо уже давно договорились бы и объединили бы свои линии передачи и учения с буддийскими...


 Линия передачи Учения, это линия, ее нельзя объединить, разъединить. А Учителя владевшие и бонскими и буддийскими линиями передачами были. Давали ли они и те и другие Учения своим ученикам, или разделяли, что бонское для последователей бона, буддийские буддистам, я не знаю.

----------


## Нико

> Линия передачи Учения, это линия, ее нельзя объединить, разъединить. А Учителя владевшие и бонскими и буддийскими линиями передачами были. Давали ли они и те и другие Учения своим ученикам, или разделяли, что бонское для последователей бона, буддийские буддистам, я не знаю.


Если не знаете, лучше говорить: "не знаю", а не настаивать на "общих линиях передачи".

----------


## Nirdosh Yogino

> Проблему заявления, что бон это буддизм, я лично вижу в том, что когда бонпо примазываются к буддизму, я должен признать...


Признавать это надо только ученику. Вы в ученики бонпо собрались?

----------


## Нико

> Признавать это надо только ученику. Вы в ученики бонпо собрались?


Да что Вы бредите тут? То, что бон издавна примазывался к буддизму - это и ёжику понятно. ))))))))))

----------


## Nirdosh Yogino

> Да что Вы бредите тут? То, что бон издавна примазывался к буддизму - это и ёжику понятно. ))))))))))


Вы вообще о чем? Причем тут примазывание к буддизму и признание бонских баек? Зачем эти байки признавать не ученикам бона?

----------


## Нико

> Вы вообще о чем? Причем тут примазывание к буддизму и признание бонских баек? Зачем эти байки признавать не ученикам бона?


Не будьте таким серьёзным в этих вопросах. ))

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> Линия передачи Учения, это линия, ее нельзя объединить, разъединить. А Учителя владевшие и бонскими и буддийскими линиями передачами были. Давали ли они и те и другие Учения своим ученикам, или разделяли, что бонское для последователей бона, буддийские буддистам, я не знаю.


Некий лама получил учения от ламы ньингма и от ламы кагью, потом передал все учения своему сердечному ученику. Возникла объединённая линия передачи ка-ньинг.




> Признавать это надо только ученику. Вы в ученики бонпо собрались?


По вашему, всё буддийское учение, за исключением полученного от учителя, можно считать небуддизмом, и это не будет отказом от Дхармы?

----------

Гъелкапри Мепа (05.01.2016), Нико (05.01.2016)

----------


## Нико

> Кому нужны эти Учения, когда буддизм под боком? Думаю это уже вопрос кармических связей, и подход "что вы дебилы забыли в боне, он не правильный" здесь не катит.


Вы, наверное, хотели сказать "буддизм побоку". Мне нет, например. А вопрос кармических связей... У меня с матушкой вон есть сильнейшая кармическая связь, но это не означает, что я буду у неё учиться Дхарме. )))))

----------


## Nirdosh Yogino

> Некий лама получил учения от ламы ньингма и от ламы кагью, потом передал все учения своему сердечному ученику. Возникла объединённая линия передачи ка-ньинг.


Конкретные Учения, полученные от одного и от другого ламы, останутся неизменными и будут передаваться в том виде в котором были получены, иначе это будет прерыванием линии передачи.




> По вашему, всё буддийское учение, за исключением полученного от учителя, можно считать небуддизмом, и это не будет отказом от Дхармы?


А не надо считать что-то, про то, что вас не касается, и проблем не будет. Или вас бонпо по утрам под окнами достают?  :Smilie:  "Неверно принимать окончательное решение об их подтверждаемости или неподтверждаемости, так как это всего лишь создаёт лишь ненависть к знаниям."(с) Дуджом Ринпоче

----------


## Nirdosh Yogino

> А вопрос кармических связей... У меня с матушкой вон есть сильнейшая кармическая связь, но это не означает, что я буду у неё учиться Дхарме. )))))


Вопрос обычный. Вы о чем вообще? Есть кармическая связь с Учителями, Учениями.

----------


## Пэма Бэнза

Цултрим Таши, большое спасибо за перевод!
Теперь делр за малым - перевести всю книгу :Smilie: 
Ваджрные слова посланника Падмасамбхавы достоверны и убедительны.
Как говорится, всякий имеющий уши - услышит.

----------

Владимир Николаевич (05.01.2016), Гъелкапри Мепа (05.01.2016), Нико (05.01.2016), Цхултрим Тращи (05.01.2016)

----------


## Нико

> Цултрим Таши, большое спасибо за перевод!
> Теперь делр за малым - перевести всю книгу
> Ваджрные слова посланника Падмасамбхавы достоверны и убедительны.
> Как говорится, всякий имеющий уши - услышит.


А почему бы не поставить всю книгу в текущий план изд-ва "Уддияна" в нынешнем году?)

----------


## Tashi_Tsering

Росинник проигнорировал мой аргумент про список из 1000 будд нашей кальпы. Но я вот еще что вспомнил: из 1000 будд нашей кальпы только 4 будут проповедовать тантру. И будда Шакьямуни — первый из этой четверки. Соостветственно, Шейраб Миво, даже если и был буддой, то тантру не проповедовал.

----------

Нико (05.01.2016), Цхултрим Тращи (05.01.2016)

----------


## Росиник

Tashi_Tsering
Росиник внимательно прочитал Ваш пост. Спасибо.

----------


## Росиник

> Но я вот еще что вспомнил: из 1000 будд нашей кальпы только 4 будут проповедовать тантру. И будда Шакьямуни — первый из этой четверки. Соостветственно, Шейраб Миво, даже если и был буддой, то тантру не проповедовал.


считается, что Будда Шакьямуни проповедовал Тантру на Горе Грифов,  Гухьясамаджу царю Индрабодхи, а также царю Шамбалы даровал Калачакру-Тантру, Чакрасамвару - в мире Дакинь. То две последние упомянутые тантры  это вообще явно не в людском измерении.
Хорошо.

Будда Шакьямуни проповедовал учения Дзогчена? Когда и где, кому?
Только, пожалуйста, без мифологии.





> Шейраб Миво, даже если и был буддой, то тантру не проповедовал.


Ну и?

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> А не надо считать что-то, про то, что вас не касается, и проблем не будет. Или вас бонпо по утрам под окнами достают?  "Неверно принимать окончательное решение об их подтверждаемости или неподтверждаемости, так как это всего лишь создаёт лишь ненависть к знаниям."(с) Дуджом Ринпоче


Так и я о том же всю тему. Что неверно принимать окончательное решение о том, что бон это буддизм.

----------


## Нико

> считается, что Будда Шакьямуни проповедовал Тантру на Горе Грифов,  Гухьясамаджу царю Индрабодхи, а также царю Шамбалы даровал Калачакру-Тантру, Чакрасамвару - в мире Дакинь. То две последние упомянутые тантры  это вообще явно не в людском измерении.
> Хорошо.
> 
> Будда Шакьямуни проповедовал учения Дзогчена? Когда и где, кому?
> Только, пожалуйста, без мифологии.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ну и?


Места проповедей Третьего поворота Колеса Дхармы установить невозможно. Эти учения давались в местах, которые поныне географически неизвестны. Тем не менее, записи остались.

ЗЫ. Калачакра-тантра в Амравати давалась).

----------

Владимир Николаевич (05.01.2016)

----------


## Росиник

> Что неверно принимать окончательное решение о том, что бон это буддизм.


А если так:
Неверно принимать окончательное решение о том, что бон это не буддизм.

Я вот одного не пойму. Если сами  бонпо хотят считать своего основателя - буддой, и свое учение -  учением, ведущим к Освобождению. То почему это так беспокоит не бонпо? Ревность?

----------


## Росиник

> Места проповедей Третьего поворота Колеса Дхармы установить невозможно. Эти учения давались в местах, которые поныне географически неизвестны. Тем не менее, записи остались.
> 
> ЗЫ. Калачакра-тантра в Амравати давалась).


Вот видите.
Даже нет единого мнения на этот счет.

----------


## Нико

> А если так:
> Неверно принимать окончательное решение о том, что бон это не буддизм.
> 
> Я вот одного не пойму. Если сами  бонпо хотят считать своего основателя - буддой, и свое учение -  учением, ведущим к Освобождению. То почему это так беспокоит не бонпо? Ревность?


Не-бонпо это никак не беспокоит, имхо. Они просто не получают учения от бонпо. ))))

----------


## Tashi_Tsering

> Будда Шакьямуни проповедовал учения Дзогчена? Когда и где, кому?
> Только, пожалуйста, без мифологии.


Не ко мне вопрос, я немного из другой партии  :Smilie:  . Да и не имеет это никакого отношения к данному треду, здесь вроде обсуждается бон и его отношение к учению будды.

----------


## Росиник

> Не ко мне вопрос, я немного из другой партии  . Да и не имеет это никакого отношения к данному треду, здесь вроде обсуждается бон и его отношение к учению будды.


Дзогчен, как учение ведущее к Освобождению, является буддийским учением.
Учение Дзогчен есть в бон. В этом то и связь.

----------


## Росиник

> Не-бонпо это никак не беспокоит, имхо. Они просто не получают учения от бонпо. ))))


Я то согласен.  Но это мое частное мнение. Другим этого делать запретить не могу.

Кстати, интересно, тогда откуда  были боновские передачи у Адзома Другпы, Джамгона Конгтрула, у Чангчуба Дордже? Они "потеряли" Прибежище?

----------


## Nirdosh Yogino

> Так и я о том же всю тему. Что неверно принимать окончательное решение о том, что бон это буддизм.


А кто вообще такое решение принять хочет?

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> Неверно принимать окончательное решение о том, что бон это не буддизм.


Если мы говорим об отдельных учениях, то да, неверно принимать окончательное решение, что они не являются Дхармой. Но к традиции бон в целом такое рассуждение нельзя применить.




> Я вот одного не пойму. Если сами  бонпо хотят считать своего основателя - буддой, и свое учение -  учением, ведущим к Освобождению. То почему это так беспокоит не бонпо? Ревность?


При чём тут ревность? Обычное желание, чтобы никого не вводили в заблуждение. Давайте возьмём какой-нибудь культ Ктулху, будем говорить о том, что Ктулху — это будда, а поклонение ему ведёт к Освобождению. И зарегистрируем «буддийскую общину Ктулху». А на все претензии буддистов будем говорить, что это у них ревность.




> А кто вообще такое решение принять хочет?


Отдельные русские последователи бонпо.

----------

Нико (05.01.2016)

----------


## Росиник

> При чём тут ревность? Обычное желание, чтобы никого не вводили в заблуждение. Давайте возьмём какой-нибудь культ Ктулху, будем говорить о том, что Ктулху — это будда, а поклонение ему ведёт к Освобождению.


У Ктулху есть свои реализованные мастера, достигшие радужного тела?  Есть учение, ведущее к Освобождению?




> И зарегистрируем «буддийскую общину Ктулху». А на все претензии буддистов будем говорить, что это у них ревность.


противоречивых буддийских сект и общин из без этого хватало. "Аум Сенрике",  "Орден Лунг-Жонг-па" (Мужчиль),  например. Которые сшибли мозги людям набекрень. А чем современный бон  не угодил? - не понимаю. Вполне мирные,  и цели такие же, как у других адекватных  последователей тибетского буддизма.

----------


## Tashi_Tsering

> Дзогчен, как учение ведущее к Освобождению, является буддийским учением.
> Учение Дзогчен есть в бон. В этом то и связь.


Классическая подмена понятий, автоматически ведущая к проигрышу в диспуте. 

Колесо — деталь автомобиля. У чакравартина тоже есть атрибут в виде колеса. Значит между автомобилем и чакравартином есть связь. Нонсенс, согласны?

----------

Вольдемар (05.01.2016), Гъелкапри Мепа (05.01.2016), Цхултрим Тращи (05.01.2016)

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> У Ктулху есть свои реализованные мастера, достигшие радужного тела?  Есть учение, ведущее к Освобождению?


Вы же сами сказали, допустим последователи Ктулху хотят считать своё учение ведущим к Освобождению. Пусть последователи также хотят считать, что у них есть реализованные мастера, достигшие радужного тела. Это что-то меняет?




> А чем современный бон  не угодил? - не понимаю. Вполне мирные,  и цели такие же, как у других адекватных  последователей тибетского буддизма.


Пусть будут мирные последователи Ктулху с целью достичь Освобождения, к которому, как они считают, ведёт их учение. Это делает их буддизмом?

----------


## Пэма Бэнза

> А почему бы не поставить всю книгу в текущий план изд-ва "Уддияна" в нынешнем году?)


Хорошая мысль, только сбавила "Уддияна" что-то обороты по разным причинам.
Думаем о переводе данной книги, постараемся осуществить задуманное.
Пока могу сказать, что скоро выйдет книга Манджушримитры "Изначальный опыт" и в планах на текущий год - намтар Вайрочаны.

----------

Владимир Николаевич (05.01.2016), Цхултрим Тращи (05.01.2016)

----------


## Nirdosh Yogino

> Отдельные русские последователи бонпо.


Прямо признанными буддистами стать хотят? Зачем?  :Smilie:  или, чтобы не отрицали, что и у них Дхарма имеется?

----------


## Пэма Бэнза

> Я то согласен.  Но это мое частное мнение. Другим этого делать запретить не могу.
> 
> Кстати, интересно, тогда откуда  были боновские передачи у Адзома Другпы, Джамгона Конгтрула, у Чангчуба Дордже? Они "потеряли" Прибежище?


Вы так уверенно пишите про Джамгон Конгтрула, Адзом Другпу, изучали их намтары?
К слову, Адзом Друкпа был учеником Патрула Ринпоче, у которого, безусловно, не было никаких бонских передач, поскольку он следовал линии передачи Лонгчен нингтик.
Не все так линейно.

----------

Нико (05.01.2016), Цхултрим Тращи (05.01.2016)

----------


## Росиник

> Классическая подмена понятий, автоматически ведущая к проигрышу в диспуте. 
> 
> Колесо — деталь автомобиля. У чакравартина тоже есть атрибут в виде колеса. Значит между автомобилем и чакравартином есть связь. Нонсенс, согласны?


скажу так, для примера Японец и немец пользуются одними и теми же приемами математики.  При этом японец будет заявлять, что немецкая математика неправильная. А немец тоже будет гнуть, что это японцы неправильно математику учат.    Так же и здесь наблюдаю картину - диспут тупоконечников и остроконечников, но яйцо одно и тоже.

----------


## Росиник

> Вы так уверенно пишите про Джамгон Конгтрула, Адзом Другпу, изучали их намтары?
> К слову, Адзом Друкпа был учеником Патрула Ринпоче, у которого, безусловно, не было никаких бонских передач, поскольку он следовал линии передачи Лонгчен нингтик.
> Не все так линейно.


Ну и Вы не менее линейно пишете, словно сами при всем присутствовали.
У Адзома Другпа был только один учитель?
я пишу то, что читал, и что слышал от учителей. Тоже самое, думаю, делаете и Вы.

----------


## Вольдемар

> Будда Шакьямуни проповедовал учения Дзогчена? Когда и где, кому?
> Только, пожалуйста, без мифологии.


Не понимаю, что имеете в виду под мифологией.
Лично не проповедовал. Сутру сердца Праджняпарамиты тоже Будда Шакьямуни лично не проповедовал ))
Намкай Норбу Ринпоче в 9ом ответе в работе "ШЕСТНАДЦАТЬ ВОПРОСОВ УЧИТЕЛЮ ДЗОГЧЕНА" объясняет какое отношение Будда Шакьямуни имеет отношение к Учению Дзогчен.

----------


## Росиник

> Вы же сами сказали, допустим последователи Ктулху хотят считать своё учение ведущим к Освобождению. Пусть последователи также хотят считать, что у них есть реализованные мастера, достигшие радужного тела. Это что-то меняет?
> 
> 
> 
> Пусть будут мирные последователи Ктулху с целью достичь Освобождения, к которому, как они считают, ведёт их учение. Это делает их буддизмом?


Меня Ктулху вовсе не интересует. 

Про бон ничего плохого сказать не могу. 
Я не последователь бон, на их учения не ездил.  Хотя  читал несколько  книг  и уважаю таких учителей как Гьялцен Шардза,  Тендзин Вангьял, Лопон Тензин Намдак.  
А Вы читали "Капли Сердца Дхармакаи", "Ваджрный Ум"?
 Это  похоже на произведение Лавкрафта про Ктулху?

----------


## Росиник

> Намкай Норбу Ринпоче в 9ом ответе в работе "ШЕСТНАДЦАТЬ ВОПРОСОВ УЧИТЕЛЮ ДЗОГЧЕНА" объясняет какое отношение Будда Шакьямуни имеет отношение к Учению Дзогчен.


А как насчет этого? 

Оттуда же:
"Но в реальности проявления Ваджрадхары бесконечны, как области миров во вселенной, и мы не можем ограничивать учение, утверждая, что оно было передано в такую-то эпоху и таким-то учителем."
"И, таким образом, учение может рассматриваться как подлинное, не обязательно будучи переданным Буддой Шакьямуни."

 То есть буддизмом может быть и учение, необязательно исходящее непосредственно от  Будды Шакьямуни.

----------


## Нико

> Отдельные русские последователи бонпо.


Вот!!!! Господа, я прошу не флудить тут, а придерживаться темы, которую я считаю лично крайне полезной для многих. 

Припоминаю событие 2-3-месячной давности. Центр "Открытый мир". В одной маленькой скромной аудитории ньингмапинский кхенпо даёт передачу нгондро лонгчен ньинтиг при скоплении 10-12 человек слушателей. А в соседнем зале человек так под сто получает дзогчен от бонского ламы, которого я раньше всегда знала только как врачевателя). Спрашиваю потом у переводчицы его (буддистка с большим стажем): "Ну и как учение?" И тут она мне восторженно чуть ли не кричит: "СУПЕРСКОЕ!" 

Потом ради интереса нашла этого преподавателя дзогчен в ютубе, просто послушать как и чего даёт. Хватило и пяти минут, чтобы закрыть и более к этому не возвращаться.

----------


## Пэма Бэнза

> Ну и Вы не менее линейно пишете, словно сами при всем присутствовали.
> У Адзома Другпа был только один учитель?
> я пишу то, что читал, и что слышал от учителей. Тоже самое, думаю, делаете и Вы.


Ну вот открыл Тулку Тондупа.
Про бонские передачи в жизнеописании Адзом Другпы упоминания нет.
Оно и понятно, автор нингмапа :Smilie: 
Адзом Другпа был учеником Пэма Дудула, получал буддийские учения от Кенце Вангпо, Патрула Ринпоче, Нешул Лунгтока и других буддийских учителей, сам учил в буддийских монастырях Дзогчен, Каток, Шечен и Пальюл, основал Адзом Чогар.
Среди его учеников - Шакья Шри, кенпо Наванг Палсанг, Пятый Дзогчен Ринпоче и другие видные буддийские учителя.

----------

Владимир Николаевич (05.01.2016), Цхултрим Тращи (05.01.2016)

----------


## Вольдемар

> То есть буддизмом может быть и учение, необязательно исходящее непосредственно от  Будды Шакьямуни.


"Буддизмом" (Дхарма, Будда Дхарма, Учение Будды) в наше время оптимально именовать только учение связанное с Буддой Шакьямуни. Но конечно необязательно только буддизм ведет к освобождению. Буддизм и освобождение - разве синонимы?
Реализации учителей и учения подобные Учению Дзогчен есть не только в боне, но и были в кашмирском шиваизме. Несмотря на похожие знания о Дзогчене буддизм остается буддизмом, бон остается боном, а недвойственный шиваизм шиваизмом.

----------


## Нико

> То есть буддизмом может быть и учение, необязательно исходящее непосредственно от  Будды Шакьямуни.


И кто были те другие личности, никак не связанные с Буддой Шакьямуни, передававшие буддийские учения? (Эпоху третьего из тысячи будд не затрагивать). 

Будду Шакьямуни не зря "Основателем" ведь называют.

----------


## Нико

> "Буддизмом" (Дхарма, Будда Дхарма, Учение Будды) в наше время оптимально именовать только учение связанное с Буддой Шакьямуни. Но конечно необязательно только буддизм ведет к освобождению. Буддизм и освобождение - разве синонимы?
> Реализации учителей и учения подобные Учению Дзогчен есть не только в боне, но и были в кашмирском шиваизме. Несмотря на похожие знания о Дзогчене буддизм остается буддизмом, бон остается боном, а недвойственный шиваизм шиваизмом.


Да, чють не забыли тут Шанкарачарью!))) Тоже ведь очень похоже на буддизм))).

----------


## Росиник

> Ну вот открыл Тулку Тондупа.
> Про бонские передачи в жизнеописании Адзом Другпы упоминания нет.
> Оно и понятно, автор нингмапа
> Адзом Другпа был учеником Пэма Дудула, получал буддийские учения от Кенце Вангпо, Патрула Ринпоче, Нешул Лунгтока и других буддийских учителей, сам учил в буддийских монастырях Дзогчен, Каток, Шечен и Пальюл, основал Адзом Чогар.
> Среди его учеников - Шакья Шри, кенпо Наванг Палсанг, Пятый Дзогчен Ринпоче и другие видные буддийские учителя.


Я сейчас не дома нахожусь, поэтому нет доступа к  моей библиотеке.
Ну вот навскидку, так сказать, открыл в интернете вот это (из биографии Намкая Норбу Ринпоче):
"Чжангчуб Дорже был родом из области Ньяронг, что у границы с Китаем. Он был учеником Адзома Другпа, Ньяла Пема Дудула и Шардза Ринпоче (1859-1935гг.) — знаменитого Учителя Дзогчен школы Бонпо. Ньяла Пема Дудул и Шардза Ринпоче также достигли высшей реализации в Учении Дзогчен — Тела Света."

----------


## Росиник

> "Буддизмом" (Дхарма, Будда Дхарма, Учение Будды) в наше время оптимально именовать только учение связанное с Буддой Шакьямуни. Но конечно необязательно только буддизм ведет к освобождению. Буддизм и освобождение - разве синонимы?


Для меня - да, синонимы. 

Есть ли в кашмирском шиваизме понятие окончательного освобождение от сансары - я этого не знаю. Слияние и растворение в Шиве, или в Атмане, вы полагаете - это одно и тоже, что и освобождение в буддизме? )

----------


## Росиник

> И кто были те другие личности, никак не связанные с Буддой Шакьямуни, передававшие буддийские учения?


Ну хотя бы Гараб Дордже...

----------


## Вольдемар

> Да, чють не забыли тут Шанкарачарью!))) Тоже ведь очень похоже на буддизм))).


Я больше наблюдаю похожесть в некоторых традициях учений о недвойственности и похожесть историй о реализации учителями "радужного тела".
Об аутентичности боновского "Шанг шунг ненгьюд" рассказывает Намкай Норбу Ринпоче.
Про кашмирский шиваизм - например есть сравнения дзогченовской Тантры Драталгьюр и Вигьян Бхайрав Тантры.

Сам я не бонпо и не шиваит, просто до встречи с Учителем сравнительно много читал.

----------


## Вольдемар

> Ну хотя бы Гараб Дордже...


Гараб Дордже связан с Буддой Шакьямуни. Как именно связан это объясняет Намкай Норбу Ринпоче в 16и вопросах.

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (05.01.2016)

----------


## Росиник

Гуру Гараб Дордже  родился спустя несколько столетий после Будды Шакьямуни.  Гараб Дордже будучи семилетним ребенком  декламировал тантры  учения дзогчен и побеждал в диспутах местных пандитов. В том числе и победил известного  уже но то время буддийского пандита  Манджушримитру, который  признал свое поражение и стал учеником Гараба Дордже.
То есть не Гараб Дордже стал учеником буддийского пандита, а наоборот.
 Ибо то, что декламировал Гараб Дордже не укладывалось в обыденную буддистскую парадигму. При чем здесь то, чему учил Будда Шакьямуни при своей жизни? Зачем притягивать к Будде Шакьямуни всё и вся?

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> Прямо признанными буддистами стать хотят? Зачем?  или, чтобы не отрицали, что и у них Дхарма имеется?


Я не скажу за все цели, с которыми тут ранее устраивались холивары с фотографией Е.С. Далай-ламы в бонской шапке, которые и послужили причиной начала этой темы, но думаю, одна из целей — пиарить приезды бонских учителей здесь на БФ, чтобы привлечь больше последователей.

----------

Нико (05.01.2016)

----------


## Нико

> Зачем притягивать к Будде Шакьямуни всё и вся?


Затем, что Вы на *буддийском форуме*. Если нужны нью-эйджевские - пожалуйте на них)))). 

Помимо стартовой цитаты ЕСДЛ, полезной ссылки Shusа и перевода двух глав из этой книги ЕС Дуджома Ринпоче, всё остальное - это какие-то собственные домыслы, имхо.

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> Я сейчас не дома нахожусь, поэтому нет доступа к  моей библиотеке.
> Ну вот навскидку, так сказать, открыл в интернете вот это (из биографии Намкая Норбу Ринпоче):
> "Чжангчуб Дорже был родом из области Ньяронг, что у границы с Китаем. Он был учеником Адзома Другпа, Ньяла Пема Дудула и Шардза Ринпоче (1859-1935гг.) — знаменитого Учителя Дзогчен школы Бонпо. Ньяла Пема Дудул и Шардза Ринпоче также достигли высшей реализации в Учении Дзогчен — Тела Света."


Так это Чангчуб Дордже учился у Шардза Таши Гьялцена. А у Адзом Другпы, получается, не было бонских учителей. 

Посмотрел на TBRC список учителей Адзом Другпы:

Мипхам Гьямцо, Кхенце Вангпо, Дза Патрул, Таши Озер, Ньягла Пема Дудул, Дриме Шинкьонг Джигме Йонтен Гонпо, Катог Ситу Чокьи Лодро, Дзака Чогтрул Кунзанг Намгьял, Дзогчен Мингьюр Намке Дордже, Шечен Гьюрме Тхутоб Намгьял, Дартанг Донгаг Тендзин, Драгпа Дондруб, Джамгон Конгтрул Лодрё Тхае, Дзогчен Падма Ваджра, Ньошул Лунгтог Тенпе Ньима, Падма Кунзанг, Тхубтен Легше Зангпо, Гьялсе Намгьял, Катог Ситу Чокьи Гьямцо, Катог Пема Гьялцен, Нгор Нгагванг Сонам Гьялцен, Гьюрме Тхубтен Джамьянг Драгпа, Катог Калзанг Вангчук

Бонпо не обнаружено. В основном, известные учителя ньингма.

Так что получается, Адзом Другпа был буддийским учителем, у его ученика Чангчуба Дордже был также учитель-бонпо, но его ученик Намкай Норбу Ринпоче не получал от него бонских учений (из бонских учений Ринпоче, насколько мне известно, получал  Шангшунг Ньенгьюд у Менри Тензин Намдака, видимо, в научных целях), не является держателем бонской линии передачи и не передаёт её (хотя говорят, один раз передавал какие-то бонские мантры).

----------

Росиник (05.01.2016)

----------


## Росиник

> Так это Чангчуб Дордже учился у Шардза Таши Гьялцена. А у Адзом Другпы, получается, не было бонских учителей.


Это получается только из той цитаты, которую я на скорую руку нашел.

----------


## Вольдемар

> Гуру Гараб Дордже  родился спустя несколько столетий после Будды Шакьямуни.  Гараб Дордже будучи семилетним ребенком  декламировал тантры  учения дзогчен и побеждал в диспутах местных пандитов. В том числе и победил известного  уже но то время буддийского пандита  Манджушримитру, который  признал свое поражение и стал учеником Гараба Дордже.
> То есть не Гараб Дордже стал учеником буддийского пандита, а наоборот.
>  Ибо то, что декламировал Гараб Дордже не укладывалось в обыденную буддистскую парадигму. При чем здесь то, чему учил Будда Шакьямуни при своей жизни? Зачем притягивать к Будде Шакьямуни всё и вся?


То вы сами цитируете Намкая Норбу Ринпоче (вы приводили цитату из 16и вопросов), то вы говорите, что Ринпоче "притягивать к Будде Шакьямуни" ))

----------


## sergey

На 18 страницах никто еще не написал или не постил картинку: "Нельзя вот просто так взять и причислять бон к школам буддизма!" ?)

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (05.01.2016)

----------


## Нико

> Я не скажу за все цели, с которыми тут ранее устраивались холивары с фотографией Е.С. Далай-ламы в бонской шапке, которые и послужили причиной начала этой темы, но думаю, одна из целей — пиарить приезды бонских учителей здесь на БФ, чтобы привлечь больше последователей.


Да даже и не надо приездов, они (бонцы) уже тут давно и так проживают. ))) Ожидайте обширные бонско-дзогченовские семинары в новом 2016 году!)

----------


## Росиник

> Затем, что Вы на *буддийском форуме*


спасибо что напомнили.

Мне уйти? Или плясать под Вашу дудочку? )

----------


## Нико

> спасибо что напомнили.
> 
> Мне уйти? Или плясать под Вашу дудочку? )


Не под мою, а под модераторов, которые обычно не любят "пропаганду небуддийских воззрений".  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Росиник

> Не под мою, а под модераторов, которые обычно не любят "пропаганду небуддийских воззрений".


Эта такая попытка натравить на меня модераторов? ))

Где я пропагандировал небудиийские воззрения?  С каких пор Гараб Дордже - не буддийский учитель? С точки зрения школы Гелуг?

----------


## Нико

> Эта такая попытка натравить на меня модераторов? ))
> 
> Где я пропагандировал небудиийские воззрения?  С каких пор Гараб Дордже - не буддийский учитель? С точки зрения школы Гелуг?


Да бросьте Вы, никого я на Вас натравливать не хочу. ))) Пытаемся разобраться тут просто. Давно пора это сделать. (Хотя какие споры на БФ ещё чем-то заканчивались?))))))

----------

Росиник (05.01.2016)

----------


## Нико

И я хочу повторить вопрос: Бонский дзогчен - это буддизм или нет? Пристало ли буддисту получать учения по дзогчену от бонца, не теряя при этом Прибежище?

ЕСДЛ и ЕС Дуджом Ринпоче считают, что не пристало. Другие мнения?

----------


## Nirdosh Yogino

> ... ЕС Дуджом Ринпоче...


 Если Дуджом Ринпоче для вас ЕС, то хоть бы удосужились последовать его наставлениям в этом вопросе.

----------


## Nirdosh Yogino

> Я не скажу за все цели, с которыми тут ранее устраивались холивары с фотографией Е.С. Далай-ламы в бонской шапке, которые и послужили причиной начала этой темы, но думаю, одна из целей — пиарить приезды бонских учителей здесь на БФ, чтобы привлечь больше последователей.


Такие решения в компетенции только мастеров традиций, к ним и надо посылать, пусть будийские и бонские мастера друг с дружкой договариваются сами.

----------


## Vidyadhara

> Затем, что Вы на *буддийском форуме*. Если нужны нью-эйджевские - пожалуйте на них)))).


Я так понимаю, стоит тексты написанные неизвестно кем, неизвестно когда, вложить в уста Будды Шакьямуни - и получится труЪ буддизм. Так можно и культ карго в буддизм трансформировать. Думаю, БФ заслуживает лучшего.

В учениях многих тантрических циклов сарма и ньингма имя Будды Шакьямуни никак не фигурирует. Смиритесь  :Stick Out Tongue: 

_Однако и Марпа имел Учителя, и линия преемственности Учителей Кагью выглядит следующим образом: Ваджрадхара - Тилопа - Наропа - Марпа - Миларепа - Гампопа._
Тибет: сияние пустоты - Е.Н. Молодцова

----------

Росиник (05.01.2016)

----------


## Росиник

> (из бонских учений Ринпоче, насколько мне известно, получал  Шангшунг Ньенгьюд у Менри Тензин Намдака, видимо, в научных целях), не является держателем бонской линии передачи и не передаёт её (хотя говорят, один раз передавал какие-то бонские мантры).


Ай-йя-яй)) Прибежище потерял?

----------


## Нико

> Тибет: сияние пустоты - Е.Н. Молодцова


Видимо, без компетентного мнения Е.Н. Молодцовой этот вопрос никак не решить).

----------


## Vidyadhara

> Видимо, без компетентного мнения Е.Н. Молодцовой этот вопрос никак не решить).


Т.е. по существу у вас возражений нет) Только к фамилии претензии, да? http://www.drukpa.org/index.php/en/d...ge-forefathers

----------

Владимир Николаевич (06.01.2016)

----------


## Vidyadhara

_Согласно истории тантрических текстов, большинство тантр школы новых переводов в Тибете — таких, как Гухьясамаджа, Калачакра и тантры, принадлежащие к разделу Внешних Тантр, — были даны Буддой Шакьямуни. Но тантры раздела Внутренних Тантр в традиции школы старых переводов не исходят от Будды Шакьямуни.
Исходные тантры Маха-йоги и Ану-йоги впервые появились в человеческом мире, когда группа из пяти буддийских практиков, известная как Пять Превосходных Существ (Dam-Pa'i Rigs-Chan Dra-Ma INga), получила их от Будды Ваджрапани в чистом видении на горе Малайя [Шрипада, Шри-Ланка?] через двадцать пять лет после Махапаринирваны, то есть окончательного ухода Будды Шакьямуни. Они были затем переданы царю Джа (Dza) царства Оддияна одним из Пяти Превосходных Существ — Три медом Трагпой (Dri-Med Grags-Pa, Вuмалакupmu) из племени Личчави._
Тулку Тхондуп Ринпоче -Ум Будды: антология текстов Лонгчена Рабджама по Дзогпа Ченпо[/QUOTE]

----------

Росиник (05.01.2016)

----------


## Нико

> Т.е. по существу у вас возражений нет) Только к фамилии претензии, да? http://www.drukpa.org/index.php/en/d...ge-forefathers


Вам, наверное, известно, что бывают разные линии передачи. Близкие, сердечные, сущностные, околоблизкие, обширные... Названий много. И если на цогшинах мы видим вверху Ваджрадхару, это вовсе не означает, что в линии преемственности учения не участвовал Будда Шакьямуни, без которого Ваджрадхара не мог бы действовать в эту эпоху. Ваджрадхара и есть Будда Шакьямуни в тантрическом аспекте. 

А книга эта, имхо, ужасна. Читала её когда-то давно. Ничего личного. )

И ещё один момент. 

Я имею непосредственное отношение к подлинной традиции Другпа Кагью, так вот, её последователи никогда не несут ереси, говоря, что к их традиции якобы Будда Шакьямуни не причастен. Все они опираются на него и на ЕСДЛ.

----------

Вольдемар (05.01.2016)

----------


## Vidyadhara

Некоторые с маниакальным упорством ищут исторического Будду везде, даже там где его следов нет и в помине)) При это игнорируется тот факт, что многочисленные учения были доставлены в этот мир махасиддхами, которые обрели знания от дакинь или непосредственно от дхармакая-будды, благополучно минуя Шакьямуни.  Буддизм не в том, чтобы совать Будду во все места, он не затычка в каждой бочке с надписью Дхарма.  Deal with it!

----------


## Росиник

> Названий много. И если на цогшинах мы видим вверху Ваджрадхару, это вовсе не означает, что в линии преемственности учения не участвовал Будда Шакьямуни, без которого Ваджрадхара не мог бы действовать в эту эпоху. Ваджрадхара и есть Будда Шакьямуни в тантрическом аспекте.


 Ага! Шакьямуни - прям библейский предвечный Бог, рожденный прежде света.  Альфа и Омега.))

Что ж, разве верить этому кто-то запрещает, коли так хочется?

----------

Vidyadhara (05.01.2016)

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> Ай-йя-яй)) Прибежище потерял?


Не думаю, что Ринпоче принимал бонское прибежище и практиковал бонские практики. Судя по его отношению к бону, думаю, он вероятно получил эту передачу для научных целей.

----------


## Нико

> Некоторые с маниакальным упорством ищут исторического Будду везде, даже там где его следов нет и в помине)) При это игнорируется тот факт, что многочисленные учения были доставлены в этот мир махасиддхами, которые обрели знания от дакинь или непосредственно от дхармакая-будды, благополучно минуя Шакьямуни.  Буддизм не в том, чтобы совать Будду во все места, он не затычка в каждой бочке с надписью Дхарма.  Deal with it!


Вы бы хотя бы имхо сказали, что ли)))).

----------

Vidyadhara (05.01.2016)

----------


## Vidyadhara

> Вы бы хотя бы имхо сказали, что ли)))).


Имхо. Все, сказал  :Smilie:

----------


## Росиник

> Не думаю, что Ринпоче принимал бонское прибежище и практиковал бонские практики. Судя по его отношению к бону, думаю, он вероятно получил эту передачу для научных целей.


Если получал посвящения - тут уже не так важно как это оговаривается. Или ты получаешь посвящение (беря при этом "пакет" условий и обязательств), или это не посвящение, а только присутствие в этом месте, в лучшем случае благословение. Не думаю, что Намкай Норбу Ринпоче при посвящении Мэнри  Шанг-Шунг Ненгьюд  Лопон Тедзин Намдаком присутствовал только как зритель и слушатель. Если получил - то установил связь.

 До некоторого времени в ретритные центры   Дзогчен-Общины  приезжал с учениями бонский учитель Тендзин Вангьял Ринпоче. Многие из старых практикующих  в ДО получали бонские передачи и учения. Уже потом было решение не смешивать традиции.  Причины были разные.

----------

Vidyadhara (05.01.2016)

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> Уже потом было решение не смешивать традиции.  Причины были разные.


И какие же?

----------


## Росиник

> И какие же?


 Об этом разрешите промолчать. Отчасти это связано со структурой ДО.
Где-то в старых номерах "Зеркало" это немного объяснялось.

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (05.01.2016)

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

Прикольно  :Smilie:  Нашёл старый номер The Mirror за 1998 год с интервью с лопоном Тензин Намдаком и анонсом его учений в Цегьялгаре. С другой стороны, нашёл обсуждение бонцев на Dharma Wheel, что ННР не является держателем бонской линии передачи. Хотя там тоже в конце Е.С. Далай-лама в бонской шапке. Популярный аргумент!

----------

Нико (05.01.2016)

----------


## Росиник

> С другой стороны, нашёл обсуждение бонцев на Dharma Wheel, что ННР не является держателем бонской линии передачи.


А кто утверждает, что ННР является держателем бонской линии передачи?
Или просто получивший передачу и держатель передачи - разве это одно и тоже?

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (06.01.2016)

----------


## Нико

> Имхо. Все, сказал


Вовремя сменить аватарку - это тоже упая!))))))

----------

Vidyadhara (17.01.2016)

----------


## Пэма Бэнза

Нико и Цултрим, спасибо Вашему терпению.
Что вообще читают и практикуют наши оппоненты?
Столько книг издано, все впустую - одни и те же басни :Smilie: 

Для начала приведу слова Чатрала Ринпоче из предисловия к КЛШ.

Будда Шакьямуни обрел просветление неисчислимые кальпы тому назад. 
Вслед за этим он явил свою дхармакаю, самбхогакаю и нирманакаю, приняв облик Самантабхадры, будд пяти семейств и великого Ваджрадхары в чистых высших мирах богов и далее по тексту.

А вот слова самого Будды Шакьямуни из тантры "Совершенное воплощение непревзойденной природы":

Через восемь лет после ухода в нирвану я появлюсь в стране Уддияна под именем Падмасамбхава и стану владыкой учений Тайной Мантры.

И таких цитат можно привести очень много.
Неужели до сих пор кому-то что-то непонятно?
Учиться вам надо, ребята - учите матчасть, шедра с самого первого курса!
Ну, если вы, конечно, считаете себя буддистами и приняли прибежище в Трех Драгоценностях!

----------

Владимир Николаевич (06.01.2016), Гъелкапри Мепа (05.01.2016), Нико (05.01.2016), Цхултрим Тращи (06.01.2016)

----------


## Росиник

> Вслед за этим он явил свою дхармакаю, самбхогакаю и нирманакаю, приняв облик Самантабхадры, будд пяти семейств и великого Ваджрадхары в чистых высших мирах богов и далее по тексту.


Если Вы такой ученый, прокомментируйте, пожалуйста, что значит "приняв облик Самантабхадры"? Что значит принять облик дхармакаи? Если можете, то свое понимание. Ну или цитаты.

----------


## Нико

> Об этом разрешите промолчать. Отчасти это связано со структурой ДО.
> Где-то в старых номерах "Зеркало" это немного объяснялось.


Структура ДО - это нечто настолько тайное, что даже нельзя ни о чём спросить?)))))))

----------


## Нико

> Если Вы такой ученый, прокомментируйте, пожалуйста, что значит "приняв облик Самантабхадры"? Что значит принять облик дхармакаи? Если можете, то свое понимание. Ну или цитаты.


Уважаемый, Будда Шакьямуни был Дхармакаей, Самбхогакаей и Нирманакаей задолго до того, как прибыть в этот мир в качестве особой нирманакаи - Основоположника Учения. (Мы же тут не в тхеравадинском разделе рассуждаем) :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------

Гъелкапри Мепа (05.01.2016)

----------


## Росиник

> Структура ДО - это нечто настолько тайное, что даже нельзя ни о чём спросить?)))))))


Спросили же. Я ответил. Другое дело, что может быть мой ответ Вас не устроил. ))
Структуру, созданную одним из моих учителей, для которого это его детище, и чему он посвятил свою жизнь,  я обсуждать не собираюсь. Так как не достаточно в этом компетентен, да и не очень это было бы этично с моей стороны. Тайного там нет,  но это может быть превратно понято и истолковано - этого я не хочу.

----------


## Росиник

> Уважаемый, Будда Шакьямуни был Дхармакаей, Самбхогакаей и Нирманакаей задолго до того, как прибыть в этот мир в качестве особой нирманакаи - Основоположника Учения. (Мы же тут не в тхеравадинском разделе рассуждаем)


я спросил уважаемого Пэма Бэнза.

 Тогда вот и Вы ответьте, пожалуйста. Что это значит  "принять облик Дхармакаи"?
Вы только повторяете заученные и замученные шаблоны.

 Дхармакая имеет облик? Самантабхадра - это человечек Будда Шакьямуни? ))
Тогда во что (а может в кого?)  верите вы (Нико и Пэма Бэнза)?  Чем ваша буддийская вера ушла далеко от шиваизма?

----------


## Пэма Бэнза

Росиник, вы смотрите не на палец, а смотрите на Луну, как было сказано в известной притче.
Вы вот скажите, вы вместе со своим учителем простирались на ритрите перед алтарем с танкой или статуэй Будды Шакьямуни, повторяя "намо буддая, намо дхармая, намо сангхая"?
Там никто часом из-за алтаря больше не выглядывал?

Будда Шакьямуни явил три каи, включая нирманакаю - будд шести семейств в шести мирах существ.
Все эти проявления изрекли непостижимое количество учений на благо живых существ.
А Самантабхадра в чистой стране Огмин Тугпо Копа проповедовал высшее учение Осал Дзогпа Ченпо своим последователям - пятерым буддам-самбхогакаям, своим собственным проявлениям, и передал он это учение не словами, а благословениями своего ума. Это и есть линия передачи будд, идущая от ума к уму.

----------

Гъелкапри Мепа (05.01.2016), Нико (05.01.2016), Цхултрим Тращи (06.01.2016)

----------


## Пэма Бэнза

Вы почитайте, пожалуйста, внимательно предисловие Чатрала Ринпоче в книге "Слова моего всеблагого учителя".
Там дано подробное описание трех линий передачи, как их понимают в великом тайном учении школы нингма, и как до нас дошли традиции кама и тэрма учения нингтиг.

----------

Гъелкапри Мепа (05.01.2016), Нико (05.01.2016), Цхултрим Тращи (06.01.2016)

----------


## Нико

> я спросил уважаемого Пэма Бэнза.
> 
>  Тогда вот и Вы ответьте, пожалуйста. Что это значит  "принять облик Дхармакаи"?
> Вы только повторяете заученные и замученные шаблоны.
> 
>  Дхармакая имеет облик? Самантабхадра - это человечек Будда Шакьямуни? ))
> Тогда во что (а может в кого?)  верите вы (Нико и Пэма Бэнза)?  Чем ваша буддийская вера ушла далеко от шиваизма?


Вы знаете, мне очень трудно Вам что-то объяснять. Годами тут одно и то же повторяется, по сути. Хоть бы архив форума почитали).

----------


## Нико

> Спросили же. Я ответил. Другое дело, что может быть мой ответ Вас не устроил. ))
> Структуру, созданную одним из моих учителей, для которого это его детище, и чему он посвятил свою жизнь,  я обсуждать не собираюсь. Так как не достаточно в этом компетентен, да и не очень это было бы этично с моей стороны. Тайного там нет,  но это может быть превратно понято и истолковано - этого я не хочу.


Т.е. тайного нет, но и "прозрачности" тоже нет?)

----------


## Росиник

> Будда Шакьямуни явил три каи, включая нирманакаю - будд шести семейств в шести мирах существ.
> Все эти проявления изрекли непостижимое количество учений на благо живых существ.
> А Самантабхадра в чистой стране Огмин Тугпо Копа проповедовал высшее учение Осал Дзогпа Ченпо своим последователям - пятерым буддам-самбхогакаям, своим собственным проявлениям, и передал он это учение не словами, а благословениями своего ума. Это и есть линия передачи будд, идущая от ума к уму.


Если это так, то пусть так и будет.
Не надо смущать верующих )).

Самантабхадра -  это Ваша природа ума. Это самое главное. Она у Вас такая же, как и у учителя, как и  у  Будды Шакьямуни. Разница в том, что  он это распознал, а мы ещё нет, или только отдельные проблески.
 Например. Чакрасамвара - это символизм. Йога Чакрасамвары - это метод. Работая над этой йогой, практикуя,  Вы в течение жизни преображаете себя в идеал Чакрасамвары, тех качеств Чакрасамвары.
Если Вы поклоняетесь статуе  Будды или йидама - то в лучшем случае Вы приобретаете/накапливаете заслуги, если подходите к этому с пониманием.  Если Вы одухотворяете, наделяете самостоятельной сущностью, то Вы занимаетесь идолопоклонством.

----------


## Нико

> Если это так, то пусть так и будет.
> Не надо смущать верующих )).
> 
> Самантабхадра -  это Ваша природа ума. Это самое главное. Она у Вас такая же, как и у учителя, как и  у  Будды Шакьямуни. Разница в том, что  он это распознал, а мы ещё нет, или только отдельные проблески.
>  Например. Чакрасамвара - это символизм. Йога Чакрасамвары - это метод. Работая над этой йогой, практикуя,  Вы в течение жизни преображаете себя в идеал Чакрасамвары, тех качеств Чакрасамвары.
> Если Вы поклоняетесь статуе - то в лучшем случае Вы приобретаете/накапливаете заслуги, если подходите к этому с пониманием.  Если Вы одухотворяете, наделяете самостоятельной сущностью, то Вы занимаетесь идолопоклонством.


Надо же!!! Как мы до этого сущностного наставления все эти годы могли так заблуждаться?)))

----------


## Росиник

> Т.е. тайного нет, но и "прозрачности" тоже нет?)


А к чему это Ваше любопытство? Цель?
Какая ещё "прозрачность"?

----------


## Нико

Это совершенно не в тему, конечно, но пост Росиника навеял....

Однажды у Его Святейшества Далай-ламы спросили: "Вот божество Ямантака. Это символ чего-то, или же его следует понимать буквально, как будду, реально существующего?"

Ответ: "Его следует понимать буквально, именно так".

----------


## Росиник

> Надо же!!! Как мы до этого сущностного наставления все эти годы могли так заблуждаться?)))


Как быстро Вы рефлексируете ))

----------


## Нико

> А к чему это Ваше любопытство? Цель?
> Какая ещё "прозрачность"?


Цель - понять цели вышеназванной структуры в этом вопросе (о связи бон и дзогчен, другое неинтересно)

----------


## Нико

> Как быстро Вы рефлексируете ))


Когда надо, быстро, да.

----------


## Росиник

> Это совершенно не в тему, конечно, но пост Росиника навеял....
> 
> Однажды у Его Святейшества Далай-ламы спросили: "Вот божество Ямантака. Это символ чего-то, или же его следует понимать буквально, как будду, реально существующего?"
> 
> Ответ: "Его следует понимать буквально, именно так".


А я могу противоположное привести. Например слова Еше Лодоя Ринпоче, сказанные на комментариях к Чакрасамваре. 
Вы точно буддийскую Тантру не перепутали с индуизмом? Или наследие авраимических религий дает о себе знать?

----------


## Нико

> А я могу противоположное привести. Например слова Еше Лодоя Ринпоче, сказанные на комментариях к Чакрасамваре. 
> Вы точно буддийскую Тантру не перепутали с индуизмом? Или наследие авраимических религий дает о себе знать?


Я точно никогда не увлекалась индуизмом. А вот если слова ЕСДЛ для Вас не авторитет, могу лишь развести руками.... Вы уж определитесь с традицией, что ли).

----------


## Росиник

> А вот если слова ЕСДЛ для Вас не авторитет, могу лишь развести руками.... Вы уж определитесь с традицией, что ли).


 Не нравится, когда люди прикрываются цитатами. Особенно не понятно как понятыми, часто выдернутыми из контекста.
А ещё бывает интересно, когда "авторитет" сегодня одним слушателям скажет одно, а завтра другим скажет совсем другое.

----------


## Росиник

> Цель - понять цели вышеназванной структуры в этом вопросе (о связи бон и дзогчен, другое неинтересно)


Цель структруры ДО - передача и сохранение  учения Дзочен, по возможности не сектарно, объективно.  Не знаю, насколько хорошо это удается. История покажет.

----------


## Нико

> Не нравится, когда люди прикрываются цитатами. Особенно не понятно как понятыми, часто выдернутыми из контекста.
> А ещё бывает интересно, когда "авторитет" сегодня одним слушателям скажет одно, а завтра другим скажет совсем другое.


Вам все тут на форуме скажут, что я не любительница древних цитат. Что наделяет мои посты неким "примитивизмом". Но если я что-то слышу от ныне здравствующих Учителей, почему бы это не процитировать?))) ЕСДЛ на моей памяти не говорил обратное процитированному "другим".

----------


## Нико

> Цель структруры ДО - передача и сохранение  учения Дзочен, по возможности не сектарно, объективно.  Не знаю, насколько хорошо это удается. История покажет.


А я вот так не считаю, уж извините. ДО - это структура, созданная одним учителем, бесспорно, выдающимся, но и неоднозначным. Что будет после его ухода в этой системе? Даже предположить страшно. То же самое - с Оле Нидалом. Боюсь, боюсь предполагать.

----------


## Гъелкапри Мепа

> Самантабхадра -  это Ваша природа ума. Это самое главное. Она у Вас такая же, как и у учителя, как и  у  Будды Шакьямуни. Разница в том, что  он это распознал, а мы ещё нет, или только отдельные проблески.


При этом, не стоит упускать из виду один значительный факт. Несмотря на то, что природа ума – одинакова, потоки ума – индивидуальны.

----------

Нико (05.01.2016)

----------


## Росиник

> Вам все тут на форуме скажут, что я не любительница древних цитат. Что наделяет мои посты неким "примитивизмом". Но если я что-то слышу от ныне здравствующих Учителей, почему бы это не процитировать?))) ЕСДЛ на моей памяти не говорил обратное процитированному "другим".


Очень хорошо.
Каждый останется со своим пониманием. Я Вас не склоняю слепо принять чью-то точку зрения или веру. 
Например, великий Пабонка Ринпоче  был реализованным  мастером Ваджрайогини и при этом противником Ньингма и Дзогчен. Осознание этого факта меня  нисколько не разрывает на две части.

----------


## Росиник

> А я вот так не считаю, уж извините. ДО - это структура, созданная одним учителем, бесспорно, выдающимся, но и неоднозначным. Что будет после его ухода в этой системе? Даже предположить страшно. То же самое - с Оле Нидалом. Боюсь, боюсь предполагать.


А зачем об этом судачить?
Это что-то изменит?

----------

Владимир Николаевич (06.01.2016)

----------


## Нико

> При этом, не стоит упускать из виду один значительный факт. Несмотря на то, что природа ума – одинакова, потоки ума – индивидуальны.


А вот у меня к Вам вопрос. Тезис: мы все - Дхармакаи, только это пока не распознали. Соглашаетесь?

----------


## Нико

> А зачем об этом судачить?
> Это что-то изменит?


Не судачить, а думать своей головой надо иногда)))).

----------


## Росиник

> При этом, не стоит упускать из виду один значительный факт. Несмотря на то, что природа ума – одинакова, потоки ума – индивидуальны.


 Да, не стоит.  Если бы не индивидуальные потоки ума (осознания), то тогда  был бы точно какой-то индуизм - растворение в Брахмане, Шиве и т.п.  :Smilie:  всё было бы игрой/проявлением Шивы.

----------

Гъелкапри Мепа (05.01.2016)

----------


## Росиник

> Не судачить, а думать своей головой надо иногда)))).


От кого я слышу? ))
А как же цитаты авторитетов?

----------


## Нико

> Очень хорошо.
> Каждый останется со своим пониманием. Я Вас не склоняю слепо принять чью-то точку зрения или веру. 
> Например, великий Пабонка Ринпоче  был реализованным  мастером Ваджрайогини и при этом противником Ньингма и Дзогчен. Осознание этого факта меня  нисколько не разрывает на две части.


Меня тоже не разрывает. Я от великого Пабонки беру гелугпинское, а потом иду в другие традиции, зная, что дедушка Шу меня не разорвёт за это на части, ведь я ему никогда не поклонялась. А другим ведь пришлось много труднее....

----------

Росиник (05.01.2016)

----------


## Нико

> От кого я слышу? ))
> А как же цитаты авторитетов?


Я от Вас только и читаю тут "собственное мнение". Довольно противоречивое).

----------


## Гъелкапри Мепа

> А вот у меня к Вам вопрос. Тезис: мы все - Дхармакаи, только это пока не распознали. Соглашаетесь?


По моему мнению, всё зависит от перспективы, в которой даются объяснения. Следуя наставлениям Джамьянга Кхьенце Вангпо, в Гелуг строят объяснения, исходя из позиции, соответствующей основе, – то есть с точки зрения обычного существа, не-будды. В Сакья с точки зрения пути, то есть с позиции тех, кто уже достаточно продвинулся по пути к Пробуждению. В Кагью и Ньингма рассуждают с точки зрения плода, то есть с позиции всеведущего будды, опираясь на нераздельность двух истин – пустотности и видимостей, согласно которой все изначально законченно и совершенно. Следовательно, согласно объяснениям с точки зрения плода данный тезис не вызывает противоречий.

----------

Владимир Николаевич (06.01.2016)

----------


## Росиник

> Я от Вас только и читаю тут "собственное мнение". Довольно противоречивое).


Извините, если приходится Вас невольно расстраивать. )

----------


## Нико

> По моему мнению, всё зависит от перспективы, в которой даются объяснения. Следуя наставлениям Джамьянга Кхьенце Вангпо, в Гелуг строят объяснения, исходя из позиции, соответствующей основе, – то есть с точки зрения обычного существа, не-будды. В Сакья с точки зрения пути, то есть с позиции тех, кто уже достаточно продвинулся по пути к Пробуждению. В Кагью и Ньингма рассуждают с точки зрения плода, то есть с позиции всеведущего будды, опираясь на нераздельность двух истин – пустотности и видимостей, согласно которой все изначально законченно и совершенно. Следовательно, согласно объяснениям с точки зрения плода данный тезис не вызывает противоречий.


Давайте рассмотрим тогда логически. Допустим, мы все дхармакайи, что предполагает всеведение. Скрыта она от нас, не скрыта, если у тебя есть всеведение - его не скроешь. Как объясните такой феномен? "Скрытая дхармакая" у сансарических существ?

----------


## Нико

> Извините, если приходится Вас невольно расстраивать. )


Нет, Вы наоборот меня невольно радуете!)))

----------

Росиник (05.01.2016)

----------


## Гъелкапри Мепа

> Давайте рассмотрим тогда логически. Допустим, мы все дхармакайи, что предполагает всеведение. Скрыта она от нас, не скрыта, если у тебя есть всеведение - его не скроешь. Как объясните такой феномен? "Скрытая дхармакая" у сансарических существ?


Лично для меня данные особенности, связанные с перспективой, в которой даётся Учение – это чистая упайя. Как мне кажется, это напоминает историю с наполовину пустым или наполовину полным стаканом. Речь фактически об одном и том же состоянии, но исходя из разных перспектив.

----------

Росиник (05.01.2016)

----------


## Нико

> Лично для меня данные особенности, связанные с перспективой, в которой даётся Учение – это чистая упайя. Как мне кажется, это напоминает историю с наполовину пустым или наполовину полным стаканом. Речь фактически об одном и том же состоянии, но исходя из разных перспектив.


По-моему, Вы избегаете говорить о своей личной точке зрения на это.

Тогда я выскажусь: у нас пока нет никакой Дхармакаи. Пусть меня за это сожгут на костре))).

----------


## Гъелкапри Мепа

> По-моему, Вы избегаете говорить о своей личной точке зрения на это.
> 
> Тогда я выскажусь: у нас пока нет никакой Дхармакаи. Пусть меня за это сожгут на костре))).


Вы ошибаетесь в своём предположении. Это и есть моя личная точка зрения. )

На мой взгляд, Вас совершенно не за что сжигать на кострах инквизиции. Ваш тезис вполне "ортодоксален" согласно рассуждениям с позиции основы, при этом, совершенно не противоречит тезису, высказанному с позиции плода. Такая вот диалектика.  :Wink:

----------


## Нико

> Вы ошибаетесь в своём предположении. Это и есть моя личная точка зрения. )


Ну вот, я же говорила, что сжигать будут))))). Татхагатагарбха - не есть Дхармакая, хотя бы это поймите).

----------


## Росиник

> Татхагатагарбха - не есть Дхармакая, хотя бы это поймите).


Самантабхадра, Ваджрадхара - это внешнее божество? Да? )

----------


## Нико

> Самантабхадра, Ваджрадхара - это внешнее божество? Да? )


Что Вы тут понимаете под "внешними" и "внутренними" божествами?))))

----------


## Росиник

> Что Вы тут понимаете под "внешними" и "внутренними" божествами?))))


в смысле Самантабхадра пребывает где-то вовне?

----------


## Нико

> в смысле Самантабхадра пребывает где-то вовне?


А почему бы ему не пребывать где-то вовне, когда его - тире - Дхармакаи пока нет в вашем собственном уме?

----------


## Росиник

> А почему бы ему не пребывать где-то вовне, когда его - тире - Дхармакаи пока нет в вашем собственном уме?


Если нет, то  откуда тогда эти представления в Вашем собственном уме?

То есть надо молится и делать подношения внешнему Самантабхадре, тогда Самантабхадра смилостивится  и наступит Ваше индивидуальное просветление? )

----------


## Александр С

> Сообщение от Nirdosh Yogino
> 
> 
> А кто вообще такое решение принять хочет?
> 
> 
> Отдельные русские последователи бонпо.


Словосочетание "bon-buddhist tradition" впервые стал широко использовать Тендзин Вангьял Ринпоче, самый известный на западе лама традиции бон и один из двух тибетских популяризаторов дзогчена в качестве самостоятельного учения.

Если кто-то использует это словосочетание на русском, тот просто повторяет слова авторитетного для них и в целом для традиции учителя. Исторически последователи бона буддистами себя не называли и не называют.

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (06.01.2016)

----------


## Нико

> Если нет, то  откуда тогда эти представления в Вашем собственном уме?
> 
> То есть надо молится и делать подношения внешнему Самантабхадре, тогда Самантабхадра смилостивится  и наступит Ваше индивидуальное просветление? )


А почему бы и нет?

----------


## Нико

> Словосочетание "bon-buddhist tradition" впервые стал широко использовать Тендзин Вангьял Ринпоче, самый известный на западе лама традиции бон и один из двух тибетских популяризаторов дзогчена в качестве самостоятельного учения.
> 
> Если кто-то использует это словосочетание на русском, тот просто повторяет слова авторитетного для них и в целом для традиции учителя. Исторически последователи бона буддистами себя не называли и не называют.


Докажите это. А то всё мутно стало как-то в РФ.

----------


## Росиник

> А почему бы и нет?


 Ну может и это тоже путь.
Будда Шакьямуни учил этому?

----------


## Нико

Ладно, терпению моему пришёл конец. Наслаждайтесь.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HCD871bXMwQ

----------


## Росиник

> Ладно, терпению моему пришёл конец. Наслаждайтесь.
> 
> https://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/%D0%A2...B0%D0%BD%D1%8C


Не понял.  Это к чему? 
Вы не можете объяснить - почему Вы верите в божков?

----------

Дондог (01.08.2016)

----------


## Нико

> Не понял.  Это к чему? 
> Вы не можете объяснить - почему Вы верите в божков?


 Извините, не ту ссылку вставила).

----------


## Росиник

> Извините, не ту ссылку вставила).


Спасибо, но у меня на работе в ноутбуке не работает звук. Увидел только Тамару Илюхину.
Но скоро закрою магазинчик, и перестану Вас мучить. )

----------


## Nirdosh Yogino

> Тогда я выскажусь: у нас пока нет никакой Дхармакаи.


Зачем вы отрицаете махаяну целиком? Есть она у всех, только это как некоторые не понимают, что у них есть ум, чтоб думать.

----------


## Нико

> Зачем вы отрицаете махаяну целиком? Есть она у всех, только это как некоторые не понимают, что у них есть ум, чтоб думать.


Как я могу отрицать махаяну, если у меня традиция: махаяна? 

Я могу отрицать только лже-гуру, но не для себя ради. )

----------


## Александр С

> Докажите это. А то всё мутно стало как-то в РФ.


Вы сами можете проверить: впервые это встречается в книгах Тендзина Вангьяла, они есть в сети. Например в "Чудесах естественного ума" (Wonders of natural mind). Или на сайте основанного им института Лигминча. 

У тибетцев нет термина "буддизм", поэтому нет и упоминаний в классических текстах. Как обстояло дело с наиболее близким по смыслу понятием chos применительно к бону, можно посмотреть у Джона Пауэрса в "Introduction to Tibetan Buddhism":




> Tibetans commonly draw a distinction between three religious traditions: (1) the divine dharma (Iha chos), or Buddhism; (2) Bon dharma (bon chos); and (3) the dharma of human beings (mi chos), or folk religion. The first category includes doctrines and practices that are thought to be distinctively Buddhist. This classification implicitly assumes that the divine dharma is separate and distinct from the other two, although Tibetan Buddhism clearly incorporated elements of both of these traditions.
> 
> Bon is commonly considered to be the indigenous religious tradition of Tibet, a system of shamanistic and animistic practices performed by priests called shen (gshen) or bonpo (bon po). Although this is widely assumed by Buddhists, historical evidence indicates that the Bon tradition only developed as a self-conscious religious system under the influence of Buddhism.
> 
> When Buddhism entered the country practitioners of indigenous traditions recognized that there were clear differences between their own practices and those of the foreign faith, and in time people who perceived themselves as adherents of the old religion of Tibet developed a separate tradition, but one that incorporated many Buddhist elements. Although later historical works state that the introduction of Buddhism was initially opposed by "Bon," this term is not even used in the early dynastic records to refer to indigenous traditions and practices. Instead, they are called cho (chos), the same term later used to translate the Sinskrit term dharma, which in Buddhist literature refers to Buddhist doctrine and practice. In inscriptions on the tomb of king Senalek (799-815), for example, the term bon refers to the royal priests whose job was to perform rituals for the Yarlung kings.
> 
> <...>
> 
> The term bon for Bonpos (practitioners of Bon) signifies "truth," "reality," and "the true doctrine" which provides a path to liberation. For Bonpos, bon has roughly the same range of meanings that the term cho(chos, dharma) has for Tibetan Buddhists: it refers to their religion as a whole-teachings, practices etc.-which are believed to have been revealed by enlightened beings who took rebirth in order to lead others to salvation.

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (06.01.2016)

----------


## Nirdosh Yogino

> Как я могу отрицать махаяну, если у меня традиция: махаяна?


Ну, как-то вот так получается... отрицанием наличия будда-природы у каждого живого существа.

----------

Владимир Николаевич (06.01.2016)

----------


## Нико

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PyDXLu4r4aU

Наслаждайтесь -2. С переводчиком. "Как сказать?"))))

Мошенник. ((((

----------


## Нико

Этот человек - профанатор учений дзогчен. Пусть никто не останется в заблуждении.

----------


## Нико

> Ну, как-то вот так получается... отрицанием наличия будда-природы у каждого живого существа.


Мне проще Вас поцеловать, чем отрицать наличие будда-природы у каждого существа.

----------


## Дубинин

> Этот человек - профанатор учений дзогчен. Пусть никто не останется в заблуждении.


Как выяснила? (только хотел подучиться дзогченам- и облом((

----------


## Нико

> Как выяснила? (только хотел подучиться дзогченам- и облом((


Ой, родной привалил из остановки!)))) Не, он просто дурит с этим дзогченом. Не стоит тратить время.

----------


## Nirdosh Yogino

Он бонпо же похоже. Это вы конечно лихо  :Big Grin:  Так что, следуя объяснениям Дуджома Ринпоче, не надо делать окончательных выводов профанатор он или нет.

----------


## Дубинин

> Ой, родной привалил из остановки!)))) Не, он просто дурит с этим дзогченом. Не стоит тратить время.


Как ты их различаешь по "правильности"? Морды круглые тибетские- переводчики- косноязычные, слова- одинаковые.. Опять-же ждёт всех в своей школе (а кто сам занимается- то ни то..), а как школу закончишь- так и спец дипломированный, и дзогчен превзошёл, и помощь другим опять-же (тибетец так велел- помогать всем- дзогченом). И всех- всех приглашает и рад видеть (и всех надо понимать отзогченет?!). Хочу!

Ладно уговорила- не пойду к нему (послушал- аж затошнило реально-отвык от такой хрени..)

----------

Нико (06.01.2016)

----------


## Нико

> Он бонпо же похоже. Это вы конечно лихо  Так что, следуя объяснениям Дуджома Ринпоче, не надо делать окончательных выводов профанатор он или нет.


Я  не хочу делать никаких окончательных, но они сами делаются почему-то  :Facepalm:

----------


## Nirdosh Yogino

> Я  не хочу делать никаких окончательных, но они сами делаются почему-то


Да, да, я понимаю. Которые объяснения удобные, то "воистину", а которые не удобные, то и плевать на них.

----------


## Нико

> Да, да, я понимаю. Которые объяснения удобные, то "воистину", а которые не удобные, то и плевать на них.


Не "удобные", а "правильные". Сейчас в РФ, имхо, любой может учить дзогчену точно так же)))). Даже грамотнее.

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

Узнал из этой темы много нового и интересного, всем участвовавшим большое спасибо!

Тема закрывается.

----------

Aion (06.01.2016)

----------

